# 2015 Spring NCSQ Meet - 25 April 2015 - near Greensboro, NC



## bertholomey

*Info:*

We had our NCSQ Fall Meet and had a good turn out and a lot of fun, but several folks were not able to make it - especially those who are local to here 

2014 NCSQ Fall Meet

We are having a mini meet on 8 February to make up for that in Kernersville

8 February Mini-Meet

But I finally sat down with my calendar and picked a day for the next one. 

*Where:*
At my house near Greensboro - PM for the address - I am not going to post it here.

*When:*
Saturday, 25 April 2015 - 9:00am - 9:00pm

*Food:*
Probably snack items for lunch - We will likely grill out at our house. 


*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
A friend / spouse / kids 
Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
Favorite Music on discs
Camera
Lawn chair if you want it
Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism

*Current list of attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
*Name (Screenname) - Car*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ


----------



## ErinH

I am definitely planning on being there. I had a great time last year at your meet... Thanks for hosting another! Very excited to be there!



*Current list of attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
*Name (Screenname) - Car*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic


----------



## Notloudenuf

*Current list of attendees:* (Add Yo Name!)
*Name (Screenname) - Car*

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape?


----------



## DBlevel

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord



I'll be there.


----------



## crea_78

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
4) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

Can't wait to make this meet


----------



## JayinMI

I'll have to look into getting the time off, but I hope to go. I have sound now. haha.

Jay


----------



## decibelle

Aww, the very day that I leave! Glad I was able to attend the fall meet, at least. It'll be weird not attending these now after all these years, that's fa sho.


----------



## Black Rain

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
4) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
5) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento


----------



## WhereAmEye?

I really hope I can make it, I'd love to listen to some good sounding cars. Unfortunately that weekend starts final exams so I can't confirm that I can make it. Here's hoping!


----------



## chithead

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 
7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX


----------



## chithead

millerlyte said:


> Aww, the very day that I leave! Glad I was able to attend the fall meet, at least. It'll be weird not attending these now after all these years, that's fa sho.


Well we are very glad you were able to make the last one, and who knows. Maybe we can make it out that way someday and attend one of yours


----------



## casey

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 
7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX
8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> I'll have to look into getting the time off, but I hope to go. I have sound now. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



That would be great Jay! Would love to have you here. BTW - what part of MI are you? I'm traveling up to Caro later this month. 




millerlyte said:


> Aww, the very day that I leave! Glad I was able to attend the fall meet, at least. It'll be weird not attending these now after all these years, that's fa sho.



It is so hard picking a date - I certainly wish you could be here. It was a blast hanging out with you in the Fall. Even though you hail from MN, lived in GA and AL, you are one of the NCSQ founding members ? We will certainly miss you!


----------



## Babs

Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic


----------



## Mic10is

Saturday would make it tough since its the busiest day of the week for me. I may be able to make it but would be toward later afternoon/evening


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Saturday would make it tough since its the busiest day of the week for me. I may be able to make it but would be toward later afternoon/evening



Would love it if you would be able to make it - even for a short time (lot of driving for a short part of the meet, but would love to see you). We will have a seat set aside for you at Ham's.


----------



## bertholomey

Just kidding! We are probably not going to Ham's again!


----------



## ErinH

Jason, couple questions for you...

For those looking at Hotels, can you provide a nearby city for us to be looking in? 
edit: duh... read your OP again and it says near Greensboro. 

Last year folks brought some fold up tables. You need that again this year?


----------



## Babs

Wow I thought Greensboro was a bunch farther. Only a 3hr excursion. Too bad I'm not taking the bike. Would be a nice stretch of the legs on my scoot.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Jason, couple questions for you...
> 
> For those looking at Hotels, can you provide a nearby city for us to be looking in?
> edit: duh... read your OP again and it says near Greensboro.
> 
> Last year folks brought some fold up tables. You need that again this year?


I posted the thread for our friends on CAJ - I just haven't had much time. 

Since this is going to be in the Spring - we will likely grill out around 4 and those who aren't looking to stay very late can go, and for those who would like to go to dinner - we will a bit later. 

Best locality for hotels (closest to the house and least expensive) would be Archdale, NC. I have suggested the Hampton Inn before and there are a few others there. 

Archdale, NC

Asheboro, NC is also a good place to grab a hotel as well. 

Asheboro, NC

Yes - those table were very helpful - especially for grilling supplies and food.


----------



## jnorman5

I will make evry effort to get there.... Hoping Worrell makes it too. If he can't its probably going to be due to him having his head inside my ride LOL!!

Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> That would be great Jay! Would love to have you here. BTW - what part of MI are you? I'm traveling up to Caro later this month.


I'm in Flushing, which is about an hour southwest of Caro. When are you going to be up here? Like for a day or so, or a week or something? I'm usually off on Sundays and Tuesdays.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> I'm in Flushing, which is about an hour southwest of Caro. When are you going to be up here? Like for a day or so, or a week or something? I'm usually off on Sundays and Tuesdays.
> 
> Jay


I might have to meet up the next time I'm up there. I'll be flying up the 21st of Jan....into Flint - driving up to Saginaw overnight - to Caro the next morning and then race to the airport in Flint that afternoon.


----------



## captainobvious

Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3


----------



## bertholomey

I'm really glad that you're planning to come down Steve. I certainly hope it works out.


----------



## legend94

Looks like this could almost double as a Honda convention!

I'd almost drive a few hours to meet some of you and listen to some nice cars.


----------



## ErinH

legend94 said:


> Looks like this could almost double as a Honda convention!
> 
> I'd almost drive a few hours to meet some of you and listen to some nice cars.


I almost replied saying that. LOL.

do it, man. I went to Jason's meet last year for the first time and had a great time. I'm actually forgoing competing this year but have told Jason repeatedly I would make it a point to be at his GTG if he had one.


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord


----------



## Serieus

adding name here, just to add to the honda convention 

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit


----------



## captainobvious

bertholomey said:


> I'm really glad that you're planning to come down Steve. I certainly hope it works out.


Thanks bud- same here! I missed the last one due to my trip to finals, but am certainly looking forward to hanging out with you and the guys again in the spring.


----------



## legend94

ErinH said:


> I almost replied saying that. LOL.
> 
> do it, man. I went to Jason's meet last year for the first time and had a great time. I'm actually forgoing competing this year but have told Jason repeatedly I would make it a point to be at his GTG if he had one.


I am seriously considering it since it's so close and so many respected members will be there.

I noticed last year Nick from SI was there and wonder if he will be making an appearance. He could sell speakers on the side


----------



## Babs

legend94 said:


> Looks like this could almost double as a Honda convention!
> 
> I'd almost drive a few hours to meet some of you and listen to some nice cars.


Yeah I may have to figure out appropriate dress for a tuner meet. Maybe an Injen hat or Skunk or Hondata swag maybe. My dog literally ate my Subaru hat, damnit! :laugh: Ain't no boost in my Si.. I barely got tunes, much less "a tune". I'll try to at least wash the thing though.


----------



## casey

I wouldnt mind flashpro on mine. I dont plan on doing any engine mods(first honda ive owned thats remained stock engine wise) but a nice reflash would be worth it. More midrange and better MPG 

Honda Meet!


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> I might have to meet up the next time I'm up there. I'll be flying up the 21st of Jan....into Flint - driving up to Saginaw overnight - to Caro the next morning and then race to the airport in Flint that afternoon.


On the up side, Flint-Bishop isn't a very busy airport, so the waits aren't ridiculous. It should only be like a 45 min drive from there to Sag-nasty. lol

Jay


----------



## Beckerson1

casey said:


> I wouldnt mind flashpro on mine. I dont plan on doing any engine mods(first honda ive owned thats remained stock engine wise) but a nice reflash would be worth it. More midrange and better MPG
> 
> Honda Meet!


DO IT!!!! It really opens up the car. Suggest a tune though as that's where you would gain the MPG.

Currently I've got a Hybrid-racing 3.5" intake, FP and Vitviper tune. End of the month here I plan to grab a retune from Vitviper along with the Alpha header. 

But this depends on what Honda says about the rims I'm looking at getting. They are on backorder and may have to put some money down to reserve a complete set. Looking at the HPD 18 inch option for the CRZ. http://www.collegehillshonda.com/product/42706-F27S-A01.html


----------



## jpf150

I'll be there again. Jason, thank you for these great events. And putting up with all of us at your house for a day, haha. If you need me to bring anything again, just let me know!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150


----------



## bose301s

My goal will be to make this with something working. Will have to see how it goes with life though.


----------



## Babs

I'm not goin' unless Steve promises to let me drive his Speed3! LOL!!!! Zoom Zoom!! Kidding.

Just put my to-do list together of 'little' items I'd like to clean up on the car to make it somewhat presentable.. Holy Crap-Ton of work to do batman! Mids to go in. More door sealing. Very likely total amp-rack re-do now I'm over fears of drilling holes for rivnuts and I hate losing the spare tire and have a literal truck load of MDF stacked up and carpet, Reroute and find a nice home for head unit BT mic., uh an actual mini cable behind the head unit for laptop and REW, actual tuning, bunches of little panels (trunk lock, lower dash, etc). **** I'ma be busy.

AND I just discovered a rather NASTY rear-deck/area buzz from 20-60 hz or so. It's sick!! Guess I'll be trackin' that bastard down for sure soon.


----------



## captainobvious

These gtg's are a great way to kick your butt with motivation to get things done


----------



## jpf150

^and spend money!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll try to make this one. Will make it a point to listen to more cars too. Actually, at the last one I didn't even have a name tag or an identification paper on my truck so I doubt very many people even knew who that short chunky guy was or who that white truck a LOOOOONG way from home belonged toI'll see about having a better tune on it next time. Mic fixed A LOT of problems right before we made the rally race to Ham's. And I learned my hearing isn't nearly as unbalanced as I thought it was. Gotta love those moments of enlightenment.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'll try to make this one. Will make it a point to listen to more cars too. Actually, at the last one I didn't even have a name tag or an identification paper on my truck so I doubt very many people even knew who that short chunky guy was or who that white truck a LOOOOONG way from home belonged toI'll see about having a better tune on it next time. Mic fixed A LOT of problems right before we made the rally race to Ham's. And I learned my hearing isn't nearly as unbalanced as I thought it was. *Gotta love those moments of enlightenment.*


Mic has that effect on people 

It would be great if you could make it Chris!


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> These gtg's are a great way to kick your butt with motivation to get things done


^ fact!



jpf150 said:


> ^and spend money!


^ Must avoid!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> ^ fact!
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Must avoid!


I don't even want to think about how much I've spent on car audio in the past couple months. I've had some heartbreaks and a couple of triumphs. New sub amp (jbl gto1001ez) will be here Saturday according to FedEx tracking. New single din JVC Arsenal on Monday or Tuesday. Need to finish up these sub enclosures and get them carpeted. Hope I didn't blow my 2's in the dash when I got the dsp's mixed up while testing the avh1700 before realizing the unit wouldn't fit. I had the 2" scans in the dash LOWPASSED at 70hz! Hope I shut it off fast enough:worried:Now that I only need one of the 2x4's in there the fronts got the one that was programmed to control the sub by mistake!


----------



## JayinMI

Time off requested. If it gets approved, my GF will book the hotel. 

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

Hope all works out. Looking forward to hearing your Rio.


----------



## Babs

Well so far I've been able to accomplish jack squat. Hehehe. Work and babysitting a dog that just got fixed. I'll do well to get the new mids in by then, and try to locate a rear deck buzz. But planning to show with bells on hopefully.


----------



## ErinH

I've got some slight changes and I figured they'd surely be done by the meet. But at my current rate, they may never be implemented. So I hear you, Scott.


----------



## Black Rain

I too have some slight changes but haven't been able to complete them. Mostly, needing to tune it better.


----------



## JayinMI

So, I thought, "Hey, I'll be in NC...maybe I'll check out Audiomasters and meet up with Joey (g0a). Let me see where those are at in relation to the GTG..."

Never mind...they're both about 100 miles away in opposite directions! lol

Black Rain, thanks for the interest. I'm hoping to make some progress by then. I need to tune, finish my tablet install, (possibly) eliminate the turn on/turn off thump I have and work on my mirror. I should probably order a Joycon too.

Lots to do, but at least it's three months away. lol

Jay


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I've got some slight changes and I figured they'd surely be done by the meet. But at my current rate, they may never be implemented. So I hear you, Scott.


The fun with car audio.. It snow-balls. Been re-thinking my amp rig but where I'd like to do it, realizing while my doors are gonna get popped open for new mids (which is a whole other project), I'm going to have to face the demon of running longer speaker wires. Which I want to do because I've got a nice fat roll of Belden 6200UE 16awg to utilize. 

So just swapping mids and moving amps will turn into full blown new sealed speaker rings, new door wiring, panels seats and carpet pulling, door sealing, new amp rack. As Chad would say.. Fuuuuuu!!!!  hehehe Devil's in the details. Heck, while I'm there.. Might as well better modulize my radio harness to facilitate easier head unit swaps.

I need a beer. I guess experience proves do it absolutely awesome the first time or you'll be back.


----------



## captainobvious

hell, I'd argue that even IF you do it awesome the first time, you still come back around to tinker simply because that's part of the fun of this hobby.

I feel my car is sounding damn good right now, but I want to make a slight tweak to improve one area. Of course that requires several other changes so the merry-go-round starts again.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I do have a burning decision to make. Can't decide where my dedicated tweeters should go. I can either do them in the sails or in the corners where the windshield and pillars meet like Kirk did. Both ways will present their own unique problems. Even aimed as good as possible I feel the dash hump on the drivers side will be a major issue since that tweeter will be aiming right at it in the sail. Then there's those big gaudy pillars that seem to cause problems too. It's the drivers side pillar handle that really causes the problem. What are y'alls thoughts?


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> hell, I'd argue that even IF you do it awesome the first time, you still come back around to tinker simply because that's part of the fun of this hobby.
> 
> I feel my car is sounding damn good right now, but I want to make a slight tweak to improve one area. Of course that requires several other changes so the merry-go-round starts again.


you arent a real car audio competitor unless you take a successful vehicle and do a full rebuild for no other reason then "Why Not"---often just weeks before a major event like Finals


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> you arent a real car audio competitor unless you take a successful vehicle and do a full rebuild for no other reason then "Why Not"---often just weeks before a major event like Finals



:laugh:

The challenge is part of the fun of it


----------



## req

> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
> 
> 3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape?
> 
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 
> 5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
> 
> 6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 
> 7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX
> 
> 8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
> 
> 9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
> 
> 10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 
> 11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 
> 12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord
> 
> 13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 
> 15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye



ok fellas. for real this time. im putting it on the calendar right now. maybe I can finally pick up my NCSQ shirt from the initial t-shirt buy...


----------



## captainobvious

req said:


> ok fellas. for real this time. im putting it on the calendar right now. maybe I can finally pick up my NCSQ shirt from the initial t-shirt buy...



Badass.

Will be great to see you down there Andy.


----------



## JayinMI

There's shirts!?! How about keychains? I need something to go with my WCA keychain I got from Mrs. Papasin.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"


----------



## The Natural

My brother and I hope to be able to make this event! I'm so glad you guys take the time to hold these gatherings. 

Are any of my fellow NCSQ enthusiasts on the Sound Quality Only FB page? I've been meaning to ask, but I could use some advice as I begin a build.



https://m.facebook.com/groups/73626...89450923213&ref=m_notif&notif_t=group_comment


----------



## Black Rain

I am. I like that site, it has lots of info and Q/As. And also has build post and questions concerning the progression.


----------



## GLN305

Count me in:

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB or 2015 Corvette Stingray Z06


----------



## chithead

GLN305 said:


> 17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB or 2015 Corvette Stingray Z06


----------



## captainobvious

GLN305 said:


> Count me in:


Awesome Glenn! Will be great to see you again. Looking forward to getting some more seat time in the box if that's what you bring down.


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> Awesome Glenn! Will be great to see you again. Looking forward to getting some more seat time in the box if that's what you bring down.


Or in the Z06 if that is what you bring  We have some nice curvy roads around here


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Or in the Z06 if that is what you bring  We have some nice curvy roads around here


Yea, but apparently in your area, you gotta watch out for the crazy women who go all road-rage on your behind! 

Randleman road rage victim speaks out | myfox8.com


Note to everyone headed to J's: don't make anyone mad. And if you do, don't let them follow you to his house!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Yea, but apparently in your area, you gotta watch out for the crazy women who go all road-rage on your behind!
> 
> Randleman road rage victim speaks out | myfox8.com
> 
> 
> Note to everyone headed to J's: don't make anyone mad. And if you do, don't let them follow you to his house!


Hmmmm not the greatest advertisement for my beautiful little rural community  I'm just glad the woman interviewed didn't have a ferocious Southern Accent 

Jerks everywhere I guess....and idiots too - stupid way to loose your life - many folks around here would be blastin' if someone came up to their window like that. 

In case the vid didn't work from Fox website....


----------



## Beckerson1

I swear people these days. I had a incident where this guy was in front of me (I have fairly bright lights) and he flashed his brake lights at me so I backed off as I was trying to be nice. Well this guy is a good half mile ahead and still flashing 4 ways and brakes (still no brights on and I made sure to flash him a couple times to notify him that my brights are off. So he speeds up. Well a few minutes after that he was pulled in a driveway and proceeded to run out at me and motion as if he was throwing something.

I will tell you this if he did throw something and hit my car it would have been on. Cops would have been called. Anymore I'm highly thinking about installing a dash cam (with sound) as this is happening more and more often. Its pathetic.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Beckerson1 said:


> Anymore I'm highly thinking about installing a dash cam (with sound) as this is happening more and more often. Its pathetic.


Why is everyone so angry these days to cause incidents like in the video?


----------



## Beckerson1

Notloudenuf said:


> Why is everyone so angry these days to cause incidents like in the video?


I don't know.


----------



## Babs

Because by and large, people are poorly educated animals that can't control themselves anymore.. And because except for an extreme few cases, people don't expect the other guy to be packing, and because people think they'll never see them again. I know of cases such as one where a guy did the run-up to ambush a guy in his car and he found himself face to face with the business end of a 1911 and a quiet voice saying "go ahead and make your last mistake".


----------



## GLN305

bertholomey said:


> Or in the Z06 if that is what you bring  We have some nice curvy roads around here


Looks like the Z06 is out, everyone wants $15k over MSRP...no thanks. Looks like the box will make an appearance again LOL


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Because by and large, people are poorly educated animals that can't control themselves anymore.. And because except for an extreme few cases, people don't expect the other guy to be packing, and because people think they'll never see them again. I know of cases such as one where a guy did the run-up to ambush a guy in his car and he found himself face to face with the business end of a 1911 and a quiet voice saying "go ahead and make your last mistake".


I think that is right....I also think that so many people (more than ever before) are completely self-absorbed. They are the most important thing in the universe in their mind.......so anything that slows them down a little, inconveniences them a little bit - they are ready to show their ass. All about 'My Rights!' - we are constantly being told we have a right to this, a right to that.....if you happen to get in the way of that...watch out. 

I also think with the advent of so much social media.....there is a certain amount of 'creating events' so that you can post....interesting to see these bullying videos....punk thinks he is going to pick on some fat kid.....well, the fat kid knocks the punk out. 'I'm going to get in someone's face and post it on FB for all my friends to tell me how cool I am'.......

I remember my old boss Lee Jones - who is a ****-strong country fella - had a pick up truck full of stones - slow off the line, guy with his family was honking and gesturing......until the next light.....Lee got out and walked back to the guy and 'slapped him like a woman' - told him to have a bit more respect. That driver certainly looked like a jerk to his wife and kids.......and probably thought twice before hitting the horn again.....ever.


----------



## bertholomey

This is awesome! This guy loves his job!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Why don't people just chill out? It ain't worth risking your life! I was taking the county road shortcut to meet my friend about half an hour away to go fishing because taking the county road you don't burn nearly as much gas as you do doing 70+ on the interstate. And time is about the same. A guy in a 6cyl Mustang passes me in a corner on a double yellow. I maintain my speed of 5 over posted and a couple miles up the road he turns into a place and has only gained about a hundred yards on me. wtf was he thinking? Probably just a dumb *******.


----------



## Black Rain

captainobvious said:


> :laugh:
> 
> The challenge is part of the fun of it


Even though my system isn't quite at yours, Jason's or Erin's, but I'm always trying to find ways to improve the sound. Even if I was on your level I'd still be doing so. Just like Mic said, we wouldn't be enthusiasts if we didn't.


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> I also think that so many people (more than ever before) are completely self-absorbed. They are the most important thing in the universe in their mind.......so anything that slows them down a little, inconveniences them a little bit - they are ready to show their ass. All about 'My Rights!' - we are constantly being told we have a right to this, a right to that.....if you happen to get in the way of that...watch out.
> 
> I also think with the advent of so much social media.....there is a certain amount of 'creating events' so that you can post....interesting to see these bullying videos....punk thinks he is going to pick on some fat kid.....well, the fat kid knocks the punk out. 'I'm going to get in someone's face and post it on FB for all my friends to tell me how cool I am'.......


I 100% agree. Trolls and keyboard commandos fall into this genre as well.


----------



## JayinMI

GLN305 said:


> Count me in:
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
> 
> 3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape?
> 
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 
> 5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
> 
> 6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 
> 7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX
> 
> 8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
> 
> 9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
> 
> 10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 
> 11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 
> 12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord
> 
> 13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 
> 15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye
> 
> 16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"
> 
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
> 
> 18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5


OK, my time off request finally got approved. I will be there.

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

Awesome Jay, looking forward to hearing your Kia.


----------



## JayinMI

Then I better get off my ass and make it worthwhile. lol. It is certainly head-and-shoulders better than it was when I was at finals...and couldn't get the BitOne setup stuff to work on my netbook. I was really bummed cause I got a lot of compliments on the look of it, but couldn't demo it for anyone.

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

Well theres a couple of months and we all have time to make adjustments and/or changes to our systems.


----------



## claydo

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB or 2015 Corvette Stingray Z06

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt


----------



## Black Rain

The Clay-man is in.... Wow, its going to be a riot now....LOL


----------



## claydo

Werd...should definitely be a good time.....looking forward to seeing everybody. ....I'm still bummed about having to miss the mini meet.....


----------



## Black Rain

Yeah, I may not be able to make it. Midterms that weekend. So that just givese more time to make some changes and more tuning.


----------



## JayinMI

Well, that sucks. I guess I'll be the only token Kia there? lol

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

Me and Clay were referring to the Mini Meet next weekend, not in April at Jays house.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I thought about giving these guys a try to give the 5f's some help up top. Probably cross around 6k. https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/auto-tweeters/tianle-amt40-4-3/4-amt-car-tweeter-pair/ I did run into a problem though when I moved the whole 2-way front to the Mosconi 120.4. Still gets plenty loud but dynamics took a big hit. Guess going from 200+ per driver to about 70ish (8 ohm drivers) was the kiss of death. I need to look into a 6ch or a 4ch and 2ch and go back to running just the 5f's with the Mosconi. And get more power to the midbass.


----------



## ErinH

Black Rain said:


> Well theres a couple of months and we all have time to make adjustments and/or changes to our systems.


Experience tells me: most of us will wait until the week of, then show up with a half-working system.


----------



## casey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I thought about giving these guys a try to give the 5f's some help up top. Probably cross around 6k. https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/auto-tweeters/tianle-amt40-4-3/4-amt-car-tweeter-pair/ I did run into a problem though when I moved the whole 2-way front to the Mosconi 120.4. Still gets plenty loud but dynamics took a big hit. Guess going from 200+ per driver to about 70ish (8 ohm drivers) was the kiss of death. I need to look into a 6ch or a 4ch and 2ch and go back to running just the 5f's with the Mosconi. And get more power to the midbass.


Im in the same situation currently. Running my tweeter and mr off 75wpc from 175ish wpc. Just feels lifeless, but its only temporary


----------



## Black Rain

Erinh, the funny part is, your probably not far off. Most of us work better when there's a crunchm


----------



## ErinH

I don't work better. I just manage to get it done. LOL.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm bad about waiting until the last minute and using backwoods engineering to make things work. At least it's safe and easily serviceable. I've managed to cram 100lbs of crap into a 5lb bag under my front seats with amps and wiring and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## bertholomey

'Back woods engineering' ?


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm bad about waiting until the last minute and using backwoods engineering to make things work. At least it's safe and easily serviceable. I've managed to cram 100lbs of crap into a 5lb bag under my front seats with amps and wiring and it's only going to get worse.


It seems you always start with a KISS approach and wind up where the rest of us are with a 3-way and 1.21 jiggawatts. it always makes me smile. :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> It seems you always start with a KISS approach and wind up where the rest of us are with a 3-way and 1.21 jiggawatts. it always makes me smile. :laugh:


I'm going to take the plunge on my first ever 3-way front this year. The 1.21 jiggawatt requirement comes from the first time I ever heard Kirk's car. Yeah it's all his fault!:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> 'Back woods engineering' &#55357;&#56842;


It runs in the family. Making things work with what's laying around when possible is in my blood. All about being resourceful


----------



## Darkrider

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something

I'm coming but I'm unsure which car I'll bring. Seriously considering my Cruze this time, though my pillars are still ultra-bad. I should probably commit to bringing the Cruze so that it will motivate me to replace my Alpine INE-S920HD/RF 360.3 combo with the new Pioneer AVH-X5700BHS I've had sitting on my bench for 2 months......


----------



## claydo

Dammit forrest! Joo didn't use the latest list....you trying to tell me something?


----------



## Black Rain

Do it Forrest, bring that Cruze. Rebuilding is motivation. Plus I got a 360.3 too, so would love to see others views and installs with them.


----------



## jpf150

Haha I think he might be clay! Forrest, I think we could get those pillars done before this meet if you want to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

claydo said:


> Dammit forrest! Joo didn't use the latest list....you trying to tell me something?


Clay - I'm terribly upset with myself for your exclusion. You know I got nothing but love for ya man!



Black Rain said:


> Do it Forrest, bring that Cruze. Rebuilding is motivation. Plus I got a 360.3 too, so would love to see others views and installs with them.


Actually Juan, the Cruze already has the 3Sixty.3 in it, so maybe I should just leave it. It sounds pretty good, I was just looking to make everything more simple by running an active head unit (the Pioneer). I really need to make sure I get seat time in your Kia this go around. I missed it last Spring.



jpf150 said:


> Haha I think he might be clay! Forrest, I think we could get those pillars done before this meet if you want to.


I might just take you up on that James. I'll get up with ya to make a materials list.



*** - LATEST LIST: - **

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something*


----------



## Black Rain

Well good, that puts pressure on me to ensure I complete my changes and retune.


----------



## jpf150

Darkrider said:


> I might just take you up on that James. I'll get up with ya to make a materials list.


Sounds good!


----------



## claydo

Darkrider said:


> Clay - I'm terribly upset with myself for your exclusion. You know I got nothing but love for ya man!


I know.....lol...I was just yanking yer chain. Plus I was on my phone and was too lazy to correct the list myself.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> I know.....lol...I was just yanking yer chain. Plus I was on my phone and was too lazy to correct the list myself.....


DAMN OHONE!


----------



## claydo

Lmao.....diyma don't know nothing bout the ohone, that's a baw thing!!


----------



## claydo

dikun19 said:


> Yes I same with you.



Uh.....wat?


----------



## WhereAmEye?

claydo said:


> Uh.....wat?


Maybe he has the same car as casey? I don't know, I got nothin'. Maybe he's making a trip from Indonesia, that'd be cool :surprised:


----------



## claydo

That would be long haul award status right there.....fo sho.....


----------



## Notloudenuf

claydo said:


> Uh.....wat?





WhereAmEye? said:


> Maybe he has the same car as casey? I don't know, I got nothin'. Maybe he's making a trip from Indonesia, that'd be cool :surprised:





claydo said:


> That would be long haul award status right there.....fo sho.....


Just a spammer.


----------



## JayinMI

OK. Confirmed my time off request and just reserved our room in Asheboro. 
Planning to leave early Friday morning and get down there sometime Friday evening. 

Looking forward to it!

Jay


----------



## claydo

Nice jay.....we'll see ya there!


----------



## Butt Hz

*1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2003 Honda Accord

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet
*


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

For those of you wanting a really inexpensive room in a quiet area Archdale is a great place to get a room. It's out in the middle of nowhere but Jason said it's a safe area. In the Fall I paid $56 a night! No frills but is fine if you just need to crash and shower.


----------



## claydo

Heywood........lmao.....last name jablomee?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Always a good time sitting in the Honda Chickmagnet!


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Always a good time sitting in the Honda Chickmagnet!


Is it a Chickmagnet because of the driver, the car, or the huge sub?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> Is it a Chickmagnet because of the driver, the car, or the huge sub?


That's for each individual to decide. What happens in the car stays in the car:surprised::laugh:


----------



## claydo

18".........nuff said.....


----------



## casey

:inout:


----------



## claydo




----------



## Butt Hz




----------



## claydo

Lmao....


----------



## Babs

^ LOL!!!!!

Also, Heywood's screen name.. FTW!


----------



## claydo

That's what happens when you play with screwdrivers.......lol


----------



## thehatedguy

I have to see #thedoctor so we can get the car together.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> That's what happens when you play with screwdrivers.......lol


Jason better leave one sitting on the back of the throne for himAnother host also named Jason did that for him at least once:laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

Not to have a flea market on my front lawn, but I do have a friend who is selling a Pioneer P99 (without remote). Let me know who may be interested in it. 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Since Jason started it  I have this little PPI Atom 1000.4 and JVC KD-AR959BS...and a Ground Zero Uranium sq8 I'd be willing to let go of fairly cheap if handed over local in trade for cash. For local I would do $85 for the Atom, $95 for the headunit, and $100 for the 8" sub. The JVC was used for about 2 weeks while I waited for a nice day where I was also somewhat rested to cut the dash so the doubledin would fit. The Atom was hooked up and tested for about 20 mins. It's a great choice if used for the right reason i.e. you don't have room for anything bigger or maybe want something efficient for a portable boombox project. The sub was used for a few months in various test boxes. Just something fun to play with to break the cycle of complacency.


----------



## ErinH

last year at Jason's meet a couple of guys asked me about how to set up their laptop RTA gear. if anyone is new or just generally curious about using an RTA program and would like some hands-on help getting a start, bring your gear and I'll do my best to help you get up and running. IME, lots of folks catch on really quickly but understanding how to get started is the tough part. So, maybe I can make that intro a little less confusing.


----------



## Black Rain

Erin, I look forward to learning how to use these programs correctly so I tune better.


----------



## jpf150

Erin that sounds great! I feel like I have a basic knowledge of it from reading some of your tutorials and taking some measurements myself, but I'd like to learn more and get a better understanding of the program in general.


----------



## Butt Hz

ErinH said:


> bring your gear and I'll do my best to help you get up and running


Yeah, that worked out great last time 


PS, if you let Erin tune your system, make sure your tweeters are turned on when he's done


----------



## ErinH

^ your tweeters were on. it was a midbass that was still off. lol.


----------



## claydo

Man, I have so much work to do before this gets here....dammit, come on warm weather.......I'm also curious what erin's gonna have in the civic when he shows.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> I'm also curious what erin's gonna have in the civic when he shows.......


I vote a some parts store whizzer cone pointsources, 8" funky pups in kicks, and a pair of IB Funky Pup 15's. :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> I'm also curious what erin's gonna have in the civic when he shows.......


you and me both, brother. :laugh:

Mikey's recent build log combined with my recent updates to the HT, going with pro-audio gear is really starting to push me to the 'other' side... 

That said, these new 5" Satori's are just downright awesome.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well my search for a new midbass amp is over. Knowing I wouldn't be happy with anything less I splurged and negotiated a deal on a used Mosconi 120.4 to cuddle up with my existing 120.4. 8 ohm bridged to 4 speakers...can you say HEADROOM!!??!


----------



## claydo

Nice....gotta love matchin amps!


----------



## bertholomey

Hey guys - I just posted a review of the NZ3ALBe's. Anyone that wants to can get a demo. 

My Review


----------



## JayinMI

I need to hear these. Haven't gotten to yet. People keep asking me if I've heard them, and all I can do is say I heard some of Rishi's previous offerings and thought they were awesome and then forward to this thread for your comparisons.

Maybe they'll be in the BRZ by then? lol

Jay


----------



## WhereAmEye?

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

Sorry, changed vehicles..


----------



## GLN305

ErinH said:


> ^ your tweeters were on. it was a midbass that was still off. lol.


Midrange actually hehe


----------



## ErinH

GLN305 said:


> Midrange actually hehe


You know, that's what I thought. But I figured al would know better than me. 

Even worse, then. Dude drove his car to his hotel and back to Jason's and didn't even notice his midrange was turned off. And he's _still_ trying to blame me. NooB's.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Before I stepped into the external lappy controlled processor group I couldn't understand how people could turn speakers off by mistake, botch settings for no good reason, etc. Then as I get the usual "it's pulling way to the right" comments I decide to get in and change some levels and time alignment to fix the problem early in the meet. Glenn hops in and takes a second listen only to bail out seconds later to say "IT'S WORSE NOW!!!" The drivers side widebander never got turned back on. To make matters worse I didn't notice it until it was pointed out to me. I would have noticed eventually but it always amazes me how the brain can fill in the gaps when material is missing in the sound. As for the plague of Hillbilly's system panning to the right, Mic fixed that with cuts in the lower midrange on the passenger side. My right ear is compromised but not nearly as bad as I thought it was.


----------



## JayinMI

OK. Trying to decide on something. I'm working on installing a tablet in my dash before the meet. That would allow me to play FLAC files via optical directly into my processor. Or, I can leave my factory HU in (possible modded for optical out by then) and play CD's if someone wants to demo it.

I am bringing my laptop, so I could copy CD's to USB and play them that way.

What would be preferred?

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf

It's your install Jay. It'll be easy to rip a few CD tracks to FLAC and then play them in your car. Or we can just listen to what you have already.

I want to see the in dash tablet myself


----------



## JayinMI

Yeah, but when I was at finals I hadn't gotten to make a disc to listen to because I was cramming to get my car done (and still didn't have sound) and had to rely on what other people liked in their own cars. I heard a lot of new to me stuff, and took some pics of tracks that I liked. But I didn't want to be "that guy." 

Jay


----------



## ErinH

Yea. Bring your own dang CD. NOOB!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I got lazy at the last meet and mostly listened to what others had to offer. I just get tired of carrying around cd(s) and having to run to my truck to get my demo cd. For the first time EVER I'll have a usb for people to plug into. And I'll have my flash drive in my pocket for people that also have a port to plug into.


----------



## Notloudenuf

7 weeks and 3 days for you guys to get ready!

Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Apr 25, 2015 9:00 AM in Raleigh


----------



## captainobvious

That's coming up quick. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Babs

Notloudenuf said:


> 7 weeks and 3 days for you guys to get ready!
> 
> Generic Calendar/Clock - Countdown to Apr 25, 2015 9:00 AM in Raleigh


Oh **** I gotta a lot to do if I want to even show my face.


----------



## Butt Hz

Me too


----------



## ErinH

ditto. we should all just show up with no system.


----------



## claydo

Yall do that....lol....it'll make mine sound better!


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> ditto. we should all just show up with no system.


Getting a little Anti-establishment on us, heh?  I think you posted in the Freezefest thread that it would be funny if everyone showed up and didn't compete


----------



## claydo

Testin speakers and stickin it to the man.......ah, the life of a former bicycle punk......


----------



## jpf150

Good thing I tore everything out yesterday then! Hopefully the rebuild will be done before the meet. And actually get finished all the way...


----------



## claydo

Finished all the way?......wtf is that??.......lmao.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Every time I think my system is "done" something gets changed. I wasn't really happy with how the bridged pdx5 was running my midbass and sub so I doubled the power and cone area for the sub setup. Actually, I may have tripled the power in relation to the birthed 416ish rms the pdx was giving the sub if this 1001ez is rated like the old lego block JBL amps that it feels similar to. Then there will be 250rms (ballpark) of Italian power going to EACH speaker up front. And there's a double din shoehorned in the dash now...and I finally ditched the cd's and went to a flash drive. Why didn't I ditch the cd's YEARS ago? The good part is I'm finally getting this crap lined out and plan to show up to this g2g swinging! Then promptly humbled:blush:


----------



## ErinH

claydo said:


> Finished all the way?......wtf is that??.......lmao.


LOL. Preach!


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> ditto. we should all just show up with no system.


Oh if you're about to do what your build thread suggests you're contemplating.. You gotta have it done by GTG time, if I have to come to 'Bama and help with it myself. Cuz I gotta hear it.


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> Finished all the way?......wtf is that??.......lmao.


To be honest I am not sure haha. I'd at least like to it looking better cosmetically!

P.S. I'll make sure you get a listen this time Clay, haha.


----------



## bertholomey

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - mystery vehicle 

did I miss anyone?


----------



## Notloudenuf

ErinH said:


> ditto. we should all just show up with no system.


Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## ErinH

LOL. I see what you did there...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll have something special for Kendal. Beware of farting cab vents


----------



## thehatedguy

Equipment is showing up...wish I could drop the car off with #thedoctor..he could have it finished in a couple of days.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

You gonna make a showing at this one Winslow?


----------



## thehatedguy

I would love to. Have almost all of the equipment, just have to get a game plan and get it installed. I would love to let Mark do it all since I don't have a ton of time between now and then...but I have even less money .

It should be nice once it's all together...though I have not personally heard any of the speakers that I have and waiting on.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'd love to finally meet you after all these years and get your input on my tune. The bar I've been chasing all these years is Kirk Proffit but his system has always just flat out kicked ass! And when he asks "wanna jam it" you almost need a harness to hold you still


----------



## thehatedguy

I don't know about these old ears any more...been a while since I've done any critical listening, but I know what I like- which may be different than "judging mode."

But yeah I would love to put some faces with some screen names.


----------



## ErinH

yea, it will be nice meeting you and others in person.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've beat the crap out of my ears over the years. When I was just a kid about 3 years old I always had to ride with my dad on the 11hp rear engine Snapper. That thing was loud and we didn't know what hearing protection was back then. Fast forward the next several years and I bet I logged over 1000 hours on that thing. Still don't wear it unless there are guns being shot. My buddy pulled the trigger on his musket one day with something like 250 grains of powder in it and standing right next to me. He didn't warn me and my right ear got permanently compromised. He almost got his ass whipped on his grandma's back porch. His wife even said one time that he's afraid of me because he knows what I'm capable of the rare occasions I get pissed offNow you all know why Hillbilly is a tonality man that's happy as long as the staging is somewhere in the ballpark. So if you hop in and notice it's pulling to the right now you know why


----------



## Babs

I'd say that's certainly a valid excuse for sure. I'd prolly **** if I had my ears checked. Self enduced by time in garage bands.


----------



## claydo

My parents gave me hell over loud listening the whole time I was growing up.......always got as close as I could to the stacks at all the shows I attended......played with firearms without ear protection for many years......rode dirt bikes with blown out silencers.....many years of unprotected chainsaw, mowing, trimming.......basically did everything wrong, but in my required annual hearing checks at my employer I always have the nurse let me take a closer look, and my hearing is still very, very good.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Let's not forget about all the ear infections. One time I had one on both sides of the ear drum. Felt like someone was jabbing a screwdriver in my ear for several days. Painkillers would touch it!


----------



## Butt Hz

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Felt like someone was jabbing a screwdriver in my ear for several days.!


Screwdrivers are for constipation, not ear infections


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Butt Hz said:


> Screwdrivers are for constipation, not ear infections


DAMNIT! Left myself wide open on that one!:blush:


----------



## bertholomey

I for one am looking forward to some Spring Weather! I'm hoping that the weather in April is as good as we have had in the past for our meets. 

I'm ready for the snow/ice/cold to be gone. 

From our recent winter event.....


----------



## ErinH

you and me both, brother. We had about 9 inches here last Wed/Thurs. Then ice shut the roads down here the past two days. Which means I'm having to work a lot of extra hours to avoid taking PTO. Over it.

I just hope we don't roll straight in to summer. Hopefully your meet has fair weather.


----------



## claydo

Werd....I'm ready for some nice 75 degree sunny days! I'm tired of the winter wonderland look...... 

It makes my long commute a *****....


----------



## JayinMI

Move to Michigan. It starts sooner, lasts longer, snow is deeper and it gets colder. lol But they salt our roads, so we don't get AS MUCH ice on the roads. haha

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We had 6.5" of ice and snow here for our last event. It was sleeting so hard I called into work for only the second time in 15 years and the first time was for the same reason. I'm ready to get these projects done that got put on hold when winter set in.


----------



## claydo

Actually, n.c. weather rocks.......I really think our climate is about perfect. It's just that we've been having mild winters......and our winter weather events are few and spread apart. So this month has us bitchin cos of the frequency of the frozen stuffs. In all actuality this is the place to be weather wise.......doesn't get stupid hot in the summer (for long, anyways) and winters are fairly tame (overall, but we do have spells).


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> Move to Michigan. It starts sooner, lasts longer, snow is deeper and it gets colder. lol But they salt our roads, so we don't get AS MUCH ice on the roads. haha
> 
> Jay


Big Time.....just spent a couple days in Frankenmuth, MI......-6F going to breakfast at 0700. Great little town though!


----------



## JayinMI

Great pics! You were about 23 miles (29min) north of me.

Jay


----------



## bose301s

What were you up in Frankenmuth for? Been there many times, always liked it and the chicken is delicious.


----------



## bose301s

bertholomey said:


> Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
> 
> 3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape?
> 
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 
> 5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
> 
> 6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 
> 7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX
> 
> 8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
> 
> 9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
> 
> 10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 
> 11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 
> 12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima
> 
> 13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 
> 15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye
> 
> 16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"
> 
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
> 
> 18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5
> 
> 19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
> 
> 20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something
> 
> 21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet
> 
> 22) Matt (HighQman1974) - mystery vehicle
> 
> did I miss anyone?


ME!

23) Richard(bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> ME!
> 
> 
> 
> 23) Richard(bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus



Cool!


----------



## HighQman1974

No mystery! lol BMW 323is E36


----------



## bertholomey

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

did I miss anyone?


----------



## bertholomey

bose301s said:


> What were you up in Frankenmuth for? Been there many times, always liked it and the chicken is delicious.


I was up there for work - had a site in Caro, MI that I visit. Last time I stayed over night in Saginaw and drove to Caro. I was driving back to Flint to fly out, and I drove through Frankenmuth.......I thought it was a cool looking place - especially since my niece is a Germany nut - so I stayed there this time. 

The chicken at the Bavarian Lodge was not good....but the dinner at the brewery and breakfast at T'Dubz was amazing!


----------



## Black Rain

bertholomey said:


> Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
> 
> 3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape?
> 
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 
> 5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
> 
> 6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 
> 7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX
> 
> 8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
> 
> 9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
> 
> 10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 
> 11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 
> 12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima
> 
> 13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
> 
> 14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 
> 15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye
> 
> 16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"
> 
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
> 
> 18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5
> 
> 19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
> 
> 20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something
> 
> 21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet
> 
> 22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36
> 
> 23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus
> 
> did I miss anyone?


Look like we are going to have another good turnout. I have 6 wks to make all the needed changes. I'm going to make it, with or without changes.


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> The chicken at the Bavarian Lodge was not good....but the dinner at the brewery and breakfast at T'Dubz was amazing!


The chicken at Bav. lodge is usually ok, I think it's the other place in town that has better chicken. Can't think of the name of it at the moment, tho.

My GF were talking about bringing some "Michigan stuff" with us, like Faygo and Vernors, and some Koegel's Viennas. Didn't know if you guys got any of that down there, since it all used to be pretty limited distribution.

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf

JayinMI said:


> My GF were talking about bringing some "Michigan stuff" with us, like Faygo and Vernors, and some Koegel's Viennas. Didn't know if you guys got any of that down there, since it all used to be pretty limited distribution.
> 
> Jay


I'm interested in that. It sounds pretty cool. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## JayinMI

No problem.

Looking forward to the trip!


----------



## claydo

JayinMI said:


> My GF were talking about bringing some "Michigan stuff" with us, like Faygo and Vernors, and some Koegel's Viennas. Didn't know if you guys got any of that down there, since it all used to be pretty limited distribution.
> 
> Jay


Don't know what any of that is....cept maybe faygo....ain't that soda? So bring it on, always down for sumthin new...


----------



## HighQman1974

They sell Vernors all over the place down here. Its a good soda!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

HighQman1974 said:


> They sell Vernors all over the place down here. Its a good soda!


x2. Don't get it often but it's a treat when I do.


----------



## JayinMI

Faygo is a brand of Soda (pop), and Vernors is a Ginger Ale, but it's kind of it's own thing. Different than most any other ginger ale I've ever had.

Koegels Viennas are skinned hotdogs, probably the best I've ever had. 

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

HighQman1974 said:


> They sell Vernors all over the place down here. Its a good soda!





Hillbilly SQ said:


> x2. Don't get it often but it's a treat when I do.


It used to be mainly Michigan, pockets in the midwest and Florida (since so many people from Michigan live there). Seems like they've really expanded, but sometimes we go on trips and it's hard to find.

When we come down south, we usually leave with Chicken Strips from Publix, since we don't have them up here. lol

It's like a trade, lol

Jay


----------



## worlddre

I wanna go!


----------



## Serieus

worlddre said:


> I wanna go!


come on up!


----------



## claydo

Werd.....what ^he^ said......come have some fun.



worlddre said:


> I wanna go!


----------



## bose301s

Haven't has Faygo in awhile. If you can manage to pick up some Founders KBS I will definitely pay you.


----------



## worlddre

I'm there then I'll be driving my 2007 Honda Element SC


----------



## ErinH

Too much faygo talk... you guys all ICP fans or something?


----------



## bertholomey

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!



1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ



2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic



3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 



4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord



5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord



6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 



7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX



8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic



9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic



10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z



11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3



12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima



13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit



14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 



15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 



16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"



17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB



18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5



19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt



20) Forrest (Darkrider) - A Chevrolet something



21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet



22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36



23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus



24) 'Dre' (worlddre) - 2007 Honda Element SC

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911



did I miss anyone?


----------



## bose301s

I don't see Nick from SI listed, hopefully he can make it. Had anyone ever talked to Jake from Sundown about coming?


----------



## Babs

Ah man that'd be cool, since I'll have an SD-3 10" by then. Always cool to shake the hand of the man who made the product happen.


----------



## bose301s

OK, so I'll still definitely be at the meet but maybe not with my car, it may still be with Jeremy or back with him. He is currently doing my IB install and getting Anarchies in my doors, I ordered that new Helix P Six DSP amp which should come in around the 23 of April and I am waiting on those KAXBLTWT tweeters still and also looking at mids, either Scan 10f or the Eton version of the ones Glenn has, either way will have more work for Jeremy and my car will not be ready by the meet so I may be in my wife's Nissan Sentra which has the stock stereo with a non working CD player and front drivers side speakers not working.


----------



## Babs

Spring is approaching. Had every intention of going to the basement and tearing out my car again. Nah. Didn't happen.


----------



## claydo

You aren't backing out already are ya babs? There is plenty of time between now and then!


----------



## ErinH

I'll track you down and rip off your side view mirrors if you back out, Scott!!!


----------



## Babs

Oh definitely not.. Only way that happens is if the person who's REALLY in charge clips my wings. I call her "She who must be obeyed".  

I just wanted to get some stuff done beforehand and at least get the rest of the lower dash panels back in. Oh, and initial tuning, and possibly do a better amp-rack, and get my new mids in, and get my doors treated a bit better, and and and and and...... Just a couple things. hehehe


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Oh definitely not.. Only way that happens is if the person who's REALLY in charge clips my wings. I call her "She who must be obeyed".
> 
> I just wanted to get some stuff done beforehand and at least get the rest of the lower dash panels back in. Oh, and initial tuning, and possibly do a better amp-rack, and get my new mids in, and get my doors treated a bit better, and and and and and...... Just a couple things. hehehe


ok....just checkin....would hate to have erin rip off yer mirrors! Oh....and yer list, yup....everybody has one......lol....so don't feel lonely!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Y'all will all get to hear my first ever 3-way frontstage.


----------



## claydo

Woo hoo heelbeely three way!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Woo hoo heelbeely three way!


Sounds kinky...

It will be the existing Discovery 7's in doors, Dayton amt car tweeters, and either Tymphany 2" widebanders with the paper cone or Dayton rs75's. Power will be a Mosconi One 120.4 on each side.


----------



## claydo

Did you shred the discovery 2s?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Discovery 2's are still alive and well. They're 8 ohm drivers and need too much power to get the job done. If Erin is up to it I'd like to leave the pair with him to test. Would also be fun to see just how bad the 2.5" and 6x9 Chrysler speakers measure.


----------



## claydo

If yer gonna change, and yer gonna add a tweet.....why not step up a size or two? I know ya like stock locations.....what's the limit up there?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> If yer gonna change, and yer gonna add a tweet.....why not step up a size or two?


Dash locations won't allow it and I refuse to do sail or pillar pods. They're a great option as long as they aren't in my vehicle.


----------



## claydo

What's the limit up there in the dash? Surely a lil trimming could net ya a 3.5 or 4.....or is 2 all ya have room for?


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sounds kinky...
> 
> It will be the existing Discovery 7's in doors, Dayton amt car tweeters, and either Tymphany 2" widebanders with the paper cone or Dayton rs75's. Power will be a Mosconi One 120.4 on each side.


Do the RS75's.. I know they fit my truck door tweet spots and if you decide something different later, I'll take 'em. Then I'll get to hear them at the meet first. My MO. hehehe

Granted between door metal and card might fly in the face of good speaker design, it'll at least go in there. SQ car audio is simply a plethora of compromises, right.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> What's the limit up there in the dash? Surely a lil trimming could net ya a 3.5 or 4.....or is 2 all ya have room for?


3" total for the flange. Trimming isn't possible.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I'll track you down and rip off your side view mirrors if you back out, Scott!!!





claydo said:


> ok....just checkin....would hate to have erin rip off yer mirrors! Oh....and yer list, yup....everybody has one......lol....so don't feel lonely!


LOL yeah that'd pretty much suck. My neck won't turn well enough to see behind a brutha. And good, hopefully I won't be the worst mess of incomplete install ya ever seen. But I'll at least have the thing back together. New mids been on my shelf for like 4 months now. It's shameful. :blush:

But I've laid down the two "for me" selfish road trips for me.. This one, and the Southeast Victory Rally. So the Mrs is well aware.  Now to find out why she's got some scouts thing conflicting. Damn it to hell!!!!!


----------



## claydo

Sometimes you just have to flex yer manly authority...put yer foot down and, well, you know, beg, plead, and grovel....lmao...maybe even bribe if necessary.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Sometimes letting her know in advance will cause her to guilt trip you into not going.


----------



## Babs

Begging, pleading and groveling. Check.


----------



## claydo

Don't forget a healthy bribe can go a long way.....lol


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Don't forget a healthy bribe can go a long way.....lol


^ True that!


----------



## Darkrider

> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
> 3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape?
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord
> 5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord
> 6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX
> 8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
> 9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
> 10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z
> 11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3
> 12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima
> 13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
> 14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye
> 16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"
> 17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB
> 18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5
> 19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
> 20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2010 Camaro SS or 2015 Kia Forte5 SX
> 21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet
> 22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36
> 23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus
> 24) 'Dre' (worlddre) - 2007 Honda Element SC
> 25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911


Updated. I traded my 2014 Chevy Cruze yesterday for a 2015 Kia Forte5 SX. If I can get up the desire to do the build before the meet, I'll bring it. If not, I'll bring the Camaro. I'd love to bring the Forte5 for people to demo the Hertz Mille / Mosconi AS combo - I think it's pretty good.


----------



## bertholomey

Darkrider said:


> Updated. I traded my 2014 Chevy Cruze yesterday for a 2015 Kia Forte5 SX. If I can get up the desire to do the build before the meet, I'll bring it. If not, I'll bring the Camaro. I'd love to bring the Forte5 for people to demo the Hertz Mille / Mosconi AS combo - I think it's pretty good.


I for one would love to hear that combo


----------



## Babs

Same here, while I'll wear my humility on my sleeve in the presence of such greatness. hehehe. Don't laugh.. Best car combo I've actually been able to hear in person (as not too many world class SQ cars come 'round these parts), was a Hybrid/JL Slash combo in Hajji's ride years ago. Which yes, it was outfreakin'standing. But I'm anxious to hear some Italian goodness, and HD's, and and and. So you can tell I'm stoked to be in the same county of so much killer audio gear and even better install/tunes. Yeah.. I gotta get out more.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Best I've ever heard for my tastes was Kirk Proffit's TL. The last generation I've heard of it was mind blowing with several jiggawatts of Zapco power, Audio Technology subs and midbass, Morel midrange, and the legendary Scan 2904/6000 tweets. At least I think that's what was in there. Back in 07 his TL was my first high output sq car experience. At that time most of the cars I was hearing were IASCA cars that had the gains set as low as possible to get enough output to listen to in the sq lanes and little more. That's my opinion anyway...


----------



## thehatedguy

Ironically the first time that I judged Kirk's car, I was informed there might be some hiss since they turned up the gains to make it more my taste.


----------



## ErinH

Kirk's car is what put the hooks in me.


----------



## Babs

Speaking of output. Can't wait till the cute wittle SD-3 10 gets here. I suspect I may have an HO 10 for sale.  If it brings it like I'm hoping, I'll be having sub delimna, as it was intended to go to the truck. It'll definitely be in the civic come GTG time though. Might not be ideal box, but sealed at least. Hopefully at least it'll get me off the idea of finding two whopper 15's for a big IB project.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

thehatedguy said:


> Ironically the first time that I judged Kirk's car, I was informed there might be some hiss since they turned up the gains to make it more my taste.


Yeah it had hiss the first time I heard it. Asher (orange Cobalt) actually stuck his head in the window and woke Kirk up so I could get a listen! That car hammered in a way I didn't think was possible. I actually have noise for the first time in a while in mine. All signs point to fuel pump. Didn't have it until I put this new Pioneer 1700 in the dash. Lowest my noise floor has ever been was with the factory headunit on a 4ch Navone loc.


----------



## thehatedguy

Huh...I always thought his car was good, but it didn't hammer or peel my face back with volume. But that was nearly a decade a go and haven't heard it in a while. Mine, Steve Head's Civic, and Mark's old 4 Runner was probably a couple of the loudest cars floating around in IASCA at the time.

But I've mellowed some over the years too.

David Hogan's old truck really impressed me the most back then. Back then I thought it was on a different level and Kirk's car with the door mounted speakers in the Street class...but Kirk was bound by more stringent rules than David was. But like I said, it's been a number of years since I heard Kirk's car...haven't heard it with the speakers in the dash from what I remember. They are all cool cats too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Kirk controlled the volume and turned it up to 11. He asks me if I want to "jam it" quite a bit and I declined last time because I had just gotten out of Clay's car...my ears were hurting at the moment.


----------



## Black Rain

Its a shame we cant have the likes of Kirk join us at one of our GTGs. They'd have a ton knowledge to pass to the rest of us.


----------



## bertholomey

Black Rain said:


> Its a shame we cant have the likes of Kirk join us at one of our GTGs. They'd have a ton knowledge to pass to the rest of us.



So.......I have been looking at this all day........loosing the battle within to let it pass.........

Since I know Juan, I know this was posted with the best intent. But.......I would like for those attending or those just following this thread to be reminded.......Mic was at the last meet, he has been in Car Audio for many years - competing at the highest level, he is always willing to give feedback on what he is hearing, and he helped several guys tweak their tune at the last meet. 

At this meet (barring catastrophe or a move to Orlando), Erin H will be in attendance- very willing to listen and give feedback - same thing with Steve, Glenn and several others (if I forgot to list your name - I apologize - I'm in Tapatalk and it ain't easy to go back and refresh my memory on the attendance list. 

So, I just felt I needed to mention that - the 'it's a shame' part got the 'chopped liver' response going in my head concerning some of the chaps that are going to be attending. Again, not that Juan was disparaging the guys on the attendance list. ?


----------



## Babs

Oh I can't express how thrilled just to meet Erin and all you guys. But I watched Erin from his first build on the civic forum, taking a darn near stock car and making an education in audio and acoustics and the industry itself and driver technology and all he's learned out of this fun hobby. I would consider any and all guidance, advice and encouragement from any of you guys absolutely priceless.

Hehe. I'm the nerd kid who's just happy to be here. LOL!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> So.......I have been looking at this all day........loosing the battle within to let it pass.........
> 
> Since I know Juan, I know this was posted with the best intent. But.......I would like for those attending or those just following this thread to be reminded.......Mic was at the last meet, he has been in Car Audio for many years - competing at the highest level, he is always willing to give feedback on what he is hearing, and he helped several guys tweak their tune at the last meet.
> 
> At this meet (barring catastrophe or a move to Orlando), Erin H will be in attendance- very willing to listen and give feedback - same thing with Steve, Glenn and several others (if I forgot to list your name - I apologize - I'm in Tapatalk and it ain't easy to go back and refresh my memory on the attendance list.
> 
> So, I just felt I needed to mention that - the 'it's a shame' part got the 'chopped liver' response going in my head concerning some of the chaps that are going to be attending. Again, not that Juan was disparaging the guys on the attendance list. &#55357;&#56841;


I agree. Mic caused me to have an AHA! moment that has stuck in my brain like glue. I actually haven't touched my tune since he tweaked it. I know he was rushed but that few mins he spent fiddling with the eq and crossovers fixed A LOT of problems. Well, I lied about not changing the tune...I did shift the center about 18" to the right. And I'm going to be sure and give my ears a good de-waxing before setting everything up after everything changes in a few days. I sleep on my left side and the right ear tends to clog up. Glenn saved my ass at the last OKC meet. I had literally changed EVERYTHING and got it all installed 3 days before heading out. I simply didn't have much time to work on the tune and Glenn used his vast tuning experience to give me a tune to be proud of. I think I caused the door speakers to pan to the right quite a bit but him tuning around my hefty body made things line up better than they would have otherwise. Now I have a decision to make. I can either make everyone listen without me in there or make my dad or buddy sit in there and tune around them since they're roughly the same size I am.


----------



## Mic10is

I havent committed to attending yet bc Saturday are usually my busiest days but i may be able to swing by late in the day and hang out for dinner


----------



## Black Rain

bertholomey said:


> So.......I have been looking at this all day........loosing the battle within to let it pass.........
> 
> Since I know Juan, I know this was posted with the best intent. But.......I would like for those attending or those just following this thread to be reminded.......Mic was at the last meet, he has been in Car Audio for many years - competing at the highest level, he is always willing to give feedback on what he is hearing, and he helped several guys tweak their tune at the last meet.
> 
> At this meet (barring catastrophe or a move to Orlando), Erin H will be in attendance- very willing to listen and give feedback - same thing with Steve, Glenn and several others (if I forgot to list your name - I apologize - I'm in Tapatalk and it ain't easy to go back and refresh my memory on the attendance list.
> 
> So, I just felt I needed to mention that - the 'it's a shame' part got the 'chopped liver' response going in my head concerning some of the chaps that are going to be attending. Again, not that Juan was disparaging the guys on the attendance list. ?


My apologies to all, and yes Jason it was meant with good intent. I was unable to make it to the last meet so didn't get to meet Mic and forgot he's here now.


----------



## crea_78

We are all fortunate to have those guys listed by Jason in our SQ group that live nearby... as well as Mark for the installs.

A lot of people have to travel a long way to get their cars the way most of ours sound and look (if we don't have the time or know how to do it).


----------



## Notloudenuf

crea_78 said:


> We are all fortunate to have those guys listed by Jason in our SQ group that live nearby... as well as Mark for the installs.
> 
> A lot of people have to travel a long way to get their cars the way most of ours sound and look (if we don't have the time or know how to do it).


Agreed. We have an outstanding group of people from all walks of life with varying degrees of experience. I am proud to be a part of NCSQ and look forward to it growing.

Thanks for being such a gracious host Jason (bertholomey)


----------



## casey

Im pretty excited for another great meet with awesome weather. Its easy to forget how fortunate we are around here to have so many people that are excellent at what they do. I try to pick peoples brains occasionally since Im nowhere close to being at the knowledge level of the people I bug lol.

I am crossing my fingers I will have my permanent amp setup completed and tuned by the meet. A couple of things that are out of my power need to happen but theres still 5 1/2 weeks to get it done


----------



## JayinMI

Where can I buy NCSQ swag? lol

You guys are pretty lucky. The SQ scene up by me is all but dead. It's all SPL guys with expanding foam sealing gaps around their boxes. I've had several people who had seen my build logs say something to the effect of "Wow, I didn't know there was anyone in Michigan doing this kind of work." 

I'm looking forward to getting some feedback on my car from people more and less experienced than me. I usually tune by ear, and I've had a couple of previous competitors (former world champ and 2nd place in class at finals back in the early 2ks) listen to a couple of cars I tuned and were pretty complimentary. Hopefully it will be listenable, lol.

Work is killing my motivation right now, so it's coming along slowly. But I'm trying.

Jay


----------



## Babs

If you're coming down from Michigan, you might just get the NCSQ long-distance award.
Not sure. I'm just over a couple hours away.
Hey we could update the list to include general locations maybe.


----------



## Notloudenuf

JayinMI said:


> Where can I buy NCSQ swag? lol


Last spring we did a t-shirt buy through Adam (The A Train) If there is interest in another round of t-shirts I'm sure we can work something out. We don't buy any extras though, you have to be in the order.
Glenn (GLN305) is the sticker guru. He has typically made some stickers and been nice enough to give them away at meets. 
The meet CD has the logo on it (if Jason and I can meet so I can Lightscribe them)

So far that's the extent of swag but I'm open to ideas


----------



## JayinMI

I went to Texas in '13 for a car show. I went to Finals in '14 and this will be my long trip for '15...unless I quit my job and drive to Cali later. Still need to hear Papasin's Civic, and Oddysee and Electric Smart and...

Seriously tho, can I buy swag somewhere? I got a trophy at the car show, I got a WCA keychain from Mrs. Papasin at Finals, so I need to get somethin'. lol

Jay


----------



## Butt Hz

And here I was thinking that Erin and I had a long drive...


----------



## GLN305

Notloudenuf said:


> Last spring we did a t-shirt buy through Adam (The A Train) If there is interest in another round of t-shirts I'm sure we can work something out. We don't buy any extras though, you have to be in the order.
> Glenn (GLN305) is the sticker guru. He has typically made some stickers and been nice enough to give them away at meets.
> The meet CD has the logo on it (if Jason and I can meet so I can Lightscribe them)
> 
> So far that's the extent of swag but I'm open to ideas


I'll make some more stickers and also bring a couple of iron-on vinyl NCSQ logos that you can take home and put on a shirt yourself with a regular iron.


----------



## JayinMI

That would be awesome! Thanks!

I try to collect a little something from everywhere I go.
I got a Caraudiojunkies shirt at Finals, too.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Butt Hz said:


> And here I was thinking that Erin and I had a long drive...


My drive is about 12.5-13 hours. I don't think Jay has quite as far to go as I do but it's close. It's a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG drive across Tennessee.


----------



## claydo

Werd.....Tennessee is a wide mofo......


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My drive is about 12.5-13 hours. I don't think Jay has quite as far to go as I do but it's close. It's a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG drive across Tennessee.


Yep. You got me beat. My drive is about 10 hours (per google maps, but will probably be closer to 12 with stops and such).

Jay


----------



## red13_69_84

Hi, im new to this forum but a long time fan of the mobile audio market, ive recently been able to get some of my dream equipment until i was introduced to nicer things but ill be the area around that time and would be interested in possibly attending. Lol i was also told to mention that keep_hope_alive is a personal friend of mine and install helper, i hope to have my new additions added and fully working by then. I have a full jl setup in a 2011 scion tc if i could possibly get an address sent to me and a time frame.


----------



## claydo

Sure red....c'mon out. You can pm jason, username bertholomey for the address. These usually go from 9 am ish to whenever.


----------



## Notloudenuf

*5* weeks *2* days *21* hours *16* minutes _28_ seconds


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> *5* weeks *2* days *21* hours *16* minutes _28_ seconds


hmmmm I need to finalize the disc and get them to you. hmmmm.....I'll be in Raleigh this Saturday for a headphone meet.......


----------



## crea_78

bertholomey said:


> hmmmm I need to finalize the disc and get them to you. hmmmm.....I'll be in Raleigh this Saturday for a headphone meet.......


Jason, can you please add a few tracks from the 2014 Finals I listened to at the mini meet.


----------



## Butt Hz

I got my hotel booked


----------



## JayinMI

Where are you staying?


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> hmmmm I need to finalize the disc and get them to you. hmmmm.....I'll be in Raleigh this Saturday for a headphone meet.......


U just want me to send you the disc I was working on to save you the time?


----------



## casey

more discs the better. stop the collaboration unless its to make sure theres no duplicate tracks. thx


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> Jason, can you please add a few tracks from the 2014 Finals I listened to at the mini meet.


Maybe......I have some new stuff to whet your SQ whistle.....



Mic10is said:


> U just want me to send you the disc I was working on to save you the time?


No, I'll just use all of yours for the Fall disc


----------



## ErinH

Mic and Jason's discs are always a treat. I'll try to make some as well and bring copies.


----------



## JayinMI

I'm bringing my netbook, laptop and a bunch of blank CD's, anyway, so if anyone needs copies of something, I'm sure we can get it handled.

Jay


----------



## Butt Hz

JayinMI said:


> Where are you staying?


Hampton Inn in Salisbury


----------



## claydo

Mo discs = mo better........just sayin....I'll probably have one made up too......anyone who is interested can copy it.....I always bring blanks to these, just for such an occasion......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I've been hesitating to mention this because of possibly raising a stink about pirating but as long as money isn't exchanged I wouldn't think it would be any different from getting a demo cd. Anyone interested in sharing music? It would be easy to do with flash drives and I have 25.7 gigs ripped at 320 average bit rate that I'd be willing to share. Anyone up for it? All we'd have to do is pass around each other's flash drives and plug them into our lappy to copy and paste.


----------



## crea_78

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I've been hesitating to mention this because of possibly raising a stink about pirating but as long as money isn't exchanged I wouldn't think it would be any different from getting a demo cd. Anyone interested in sharing music? It would be easy to do with flash drives and I have 25.7 gigs ripped at 320 average bit rate that I'd be willing to share. Anyone up for it? All we'd have to do is pass around each other's flash drives and plug them into our lappy to copy and paste.


Technically speaking, it would be "stealing music" but if it is OK, I would be down with that. I mostly have full albums of the artists I like and another USB stick with quite a few songs from hits on the radio. All in 320kbps as well.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It's a gray area in terms of being legal but a pretty sizable chunk of my collection came from my dad. In my opinion what we do with the stuff we own is our business. All of my files are full albums.


----------



## Babs

Butt Hz said:


> Hampton Inn in Salisbury


Yeah I wondered where the spot to stay is. I'm bad for cruisin' through the hotel lobby straight to poolside with a sixer and a cigar. Hampton's are pretty good for that usually. Dunno what kind of festivities you guys usually figure out for these things.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm going to stay in High Point out in the middle of nowhere like I did last time. Jason said it's a safe area and the room pricing is dirt cheap. There's nothing within walking distance but I'm not about to pay double for a room just to be in the middle of everything. The Quality Inn I stayed at was decent as a place to crash and shower. I usually spend very little time in the room anyway. Last time me, Glenn, and Clay shot the bull out in the parking lot until like 4:30 in the morning.


----------



## thehatedguy

Can someone mail me copies of all of the disks if I don't make it?


----------



## ErinH

Nope. So bring your tail to the meet.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

It would be nice to finally meet Winslow after all these years.


----------



## claydo

I've seen this hated guy claim to be coming to every one of these....lol......so far, no show.......dude, just set aside a day.


----------



## thehatedguy

Oooo, I finally figured out how to multiquote 


Erin, that's messed up...buster



ErinH said:


> Nope. So bring your tail to the meet.


 
I know...I am working on it. Gotta so see my boy Joey from 12Volt Tools so he/we can get some stuff made so I can fit these L1proR2s in my pillars. Thinking we can machine some rings from type 1 PVC and internally thread them so I would just be able to screw the tweeters into the pods rather than trying to figure out some other mounting scheme with those threaded nuts that you need access behind the panel to use.

And waiting on some L3Pro domes so I can a/b them against the L3SE and L4SE to see which I want to use in the doors. 

And have to decide to do L6SEs in the doors vs L8SEs in the kicks. The center will be a L6SE.

And if anyone wants a gently used Dayton RSS390HF-4, mine is coming out of the car...hell, it hasn't been played in about a year.



Hillbilly SQ said:


> It would be nice to finally meet Winslow after all these years.


----------



## thehatedguy

Wish it was that easy. My wife works weekends and getting babysitting is hit or miss...it's a long drive to go up there and turn around later that day- since getting rear ended last year, my son will not sleep anywhere but at home, so no over night trip to grandma's house for him and my daughter.

But I have been to one years back when it was at a park or some place.



claydo said:


> I've seen this hated guy claim to be coming to every one of these....lol......so far, no show.......dude, just set aside a day.


----------



## claydo

I hear ya, kids can make things a challenge.....but daddy must have a lil time every now and then, lol. Just hate to see ya missing out on all the fun we have, tis truly a great crew that gathers at jasons house. The cars aren't bad either.......


----------



## bertholomey

thehatedguy said:


> But I have been to one years back when it was at a park or some place.


Yes you were - I can vouch for you  And 'Thehatedguy' badge didn't seem to stick at all


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> Yes you were - I can vouch for you  And 'Thehatedguy' badge didn't seem to stick at all


I remember that too.


----------



## thehatedguy

Yeah my wife and I drove up...was a little over 3 years back since my son is about 2.5 now and she wasn't pregnant when we came.

I had a MS-8 setup in the car then but with Image Dynamics xS65s and a 57 in the center...and an IDQ15. Hell, Eric was still at ID then.


----------



## thehatedguy

See, I was OG central NC meets


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> And if anyone wants a gently used Dayton RSS390HF-4, mine is coming out of the car...hell, it hasn't been played in about a year.


You sub guys who know yer stuffs.. The above sub IB do-able?

Yeah I too may very well be unloading an also gently used RSS265HO-4 if the SD-3 I'm expecting boogies like I'm hoping it will in small sealed enclosure. 

And... Just remembered I've got a glassed corner box I picked up from 8thcivic long ago that might be ideal for the SD-3, if it I can reinforce it a bit to be serviceable. I guess rough it up and do more layers. Woot woot! Placement problem solved with some glass and carpet. Might yeild some good glassing ice-breaker experience. If I fubar the thing, no biggie, I'll have gotten my feet wet. Just start taping and do a new one from scratch.


----------



## thehatedguy

That's how it is/was being ran in my car. Pretty nice IB sub...I like it a lot.

Babs...if you want it or knows someone that wants it, I am down 74 from you in Shelby.


----------



## ErinH

To cut my Sunday drive down a bit, I'm thinking of staying at either Hickory (~ 2 hours from Jason's house) or Asheville (~3 hours) on Saturday night. I know the plan is to go eat supper somewhere after the meet, so I'll probably head out after that. Thinking since supper may run a bit late that Hickory is my best option. No matter what city I stay in, I'll be at a Holiday Inn Express. 

Just thinking out loud... anyone else considering the same? Just curious.


----------



## thehatedguy

There is more to do in Asheville., better food too. Haiji Grape is over there too.

I spent more than a few weekends in Asheville years and years a go when the wife worked up there...and worked for a long time Hickory.


----------



## claydo

If ya just need a place to crash.....hickory will be fine, but if ya want breathtaking scenery to greet ya when you emerge from yer slumber....go asheville.........it's a beautiful area. If you wanna goof off a while I highly recommend a (expensive) tour of the Biltmore house while yer there....if they are open on sundays....(if you dig old architectural type ****s).


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> If you wanna goof off a while I highly recommend a (expensive) tour of the Biltmore house while yer there....if they are open on sundays....(if you dig old architectural type ****s).


Now that is classy Clay......


----------



## claydo

Damn right....lol. I love that place, of course I'm very fascinated by old architectural "****s"......


----------



## thehatedguy

I have never been there that I can remember...but the McDonald's near by is famous because it is different than nearly every other MickeyD's in the world.


----------



## claydo

I've visited that house many times......they have relieved me of plenty of monies....lol. The guided tours are pricey, but show more of the house than the standard tour. My favorites were the "behind the scenes" and "rooftop" tours. You get to see parts of the mansion not open without guides, and receive lots of insight into the workings of the house, along with some history behind the family, and the times they lived in.......good stuffs. Oh, and I believe it's still the largest private residence in the us of a.....


----------



## ErinH

I was just looking for a place to crash that night. I'm thinking we may all be out til 8 or 9pm on Saturday (if we wind up going to eat somewhere), so Hickory would be closer but still put me a couple hours ahead for the next day's drive.


----------



## claydo

8 or 9.....damn, guessing erin's out on the late demos outside the restaurant........lol. I don't think I've ever gotten away from one of these before midnight......


----------



## ErinH

All the more reason for me to stay in Hickory then! lol

but seriously, that's actually why I was leaning toward Hickory and posting here about it... I was curious what time some of you guys *thought* you might be cutting cord and heading back home/hotel that night. If the consensus was early then I'd just head to 
Asheville but if folks think they're going to try to milk the time with friends after we leave Jason's house then I'll stay in Hickory so I won't be up until 1am driving just to wake up early the next morning.


----------



## req

i plan on driving down there firday night and staying somewhere, going to the meet saturday and seeing how late it runs, possibly staying the night and driving home sunday.

i have not really picked a place, but if youll be staying at a specific area around there erin let me know. obviously we are headded in different directions so if it is an inconvienece than no worries


----------



## Babs

Yeah I'm thinking drive home (Asheville) Saturday night as well.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Babs said:


> Yeah I'm thinking drive home (Asheville) Saturday night as well.


We have the same drive, except I'm coming from the east.
I've always made this a day trip. Leave around 7am get there around 10am leave between 5-8pm get home before 11pm that same night.


----------



## Babs

Trick is where to crash night before. Maybe a pre-GTG GTG if folks are staying somewhere similar.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Trick is where to crash night before. Maybe a pre-GTG GTG if folks are staying somewhere similar.


I was thinking the same thing. I have about a 13 hour drive from Little Rock but plan on getting into town sometime in the evening. Maybe meet somewhere to eat and shoot the bull around 8ish. Since I won't have internet during the drive I'll pm my number to one of y'all to let me know what the final plans are if we do meet up. I'll be staying at one of the motels in the cluster on the outskirts (or so it seems) of High Point as mentioned earlier. For around $60 a night I can't pass that up.

As for how late these things can go, EARLY Sunday morning me and Glenn went "oh **** we both have a long drive later on today!" I'll be taking two days to drive back. Making this trip in one day is a push even in a big heavy boat that happens to ride and drive really nice. MUCH better than my single cab GM trucks I drove for 8 years. No way I'd be able to safely make it back in one day unless I turned in early (not gonna happen).


----------



## Babs

Yeah that sounds like a plan. Check in and meet up Friday evening.


----------



## req

I get out of work at 4pm, I prolly wont leave here till about 5pm unless I play hooky at work. google maps says I got a 4.5 hour drive, so im not getting in until around 10pm at least, so I will most likely be going straight to bed when I get to a hotel - that is unless I can get out of work early.


----------



## bose301s

I am getting excited for the meet, you will all get to see Jeremy's handiwork in my trunk with the IB install, no mids in doors yet looking to pick up a set of the TM65 so hopefully Nick will be at the meet. Definitely excited to see everyone though.


----------



## Babs

You guys will get to hear this thing...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

bose301s said:


> I am getting excited for the meet, you will all get to see Jeremy's handiwork in my trunk with the IB install, no mids in doors yet looking to pick up a set of the TM65 so hopefully Nick will be at the meet. Definitely excited to see everyone though.


Looking forward to seeing more of Jeremy's work! Those TM65's will be awesome!



Babs said:


> You guys will get to hear this thing...


Love it! Can't wait!!!


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Yeah that sounds like a plan. Check in and meet up Friday evening.


I'm down for doing a tag-up Friday night if everyone else is.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I'm down for doing a tag-up Friday night if everyone else is.


Same here.. Maybe we should post up where the spot to stay is price-wise.


----------



## ErinH

I'll meet just about wherever you guys want.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Doesn't matter to me where we meet either as long as it's not in the bad part of town.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

What the hell did I just walk in on? :worried:

Forrest I don't know what you did to get that Focal set so tame and sweet sounding but I hope you haven't strayed too far from that tune!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

casey said:


> 1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal
> 2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
> 3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female _this_ time *still mad at bertholomey*)
> 4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
> 5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.


I changed my plans. Me Knowing what I do now about you crazy NC drivers makes it worth taking two days to get there so my nerves won't be shot when rolling into town


----------



## bertholomey

Thanks Super Clay for getting the Friday night plans together - you Rock! :drummer:

1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal 
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 7:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female _this_ time *still mad at bertholomey*)
4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are.


----------



## claydo

No problem Jay! Looks like it'll be easy, I was thinking the Friday crowd would be bigger.....starting to look like a one table affair! C'mon folks, make it a challenge to prepare, in case ya don't know, the above list includes the right fellers to make this "night before"
a pure riot......lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

A riot it will be for sure


----------



## Babs

Must resist. Just dance with tweets I installed and finish what I got myself into. A hot mess..


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Dry already damnit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Friday will depend on when I get back to town. Will be well traveled. Gotta $&@) safety conference in Nashville so we'll roll back into Asheville sometime Friday afternoon so I'll be pretty much cruising straight down from work. Cannot express how pissed I am about that. Never freakin fails. So I'll be away from home from Wednesday on. My wife is gonna be piiiiiiisssed


----------



## claydo

She'll be allright.....ya gotta show off all that work.....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm really not liking how I'm gonna have to mount these amtpod tweets. I've heard amt's have to be mounted on axis and the way they want you to mount them is hackleberry even by my standards. Unless they just absolutely blow me away I might just get the tweets I should have bought in the first place...LPG aluminum with the wedge mount. I knew going in that the amtpod car tweets were designed to be mounted with tape but it didn't really sink in how ghetto they are until I had them in my hands. What do you expect for $50 a pair?


----------



## ErinH

yea... get rid of those things.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll try them and give them a fair shot. If they don't do me right it's off to the tried and true lpg. Sometimes curiosity gets the best of me:blush:


----------



## ErinH

it's not just you that curiosity gets...


anyway, rock them. but if you're at the meet saying that your truck doesn't sound good because of the tweeter choice, I'm going to kick Clay's car!


----------



## Babs

Actually another reason why I'm sticking with the NVX's.. We'll have quite a variety of drivers I think to hear in different scenarios. I say rock them AMT's Chris. But I'm no fan of any off-axis tweet anymore. I figure it's designed to face you.


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> it's not just you that curiosity gets...
> 
> 
> anyway, rock them. but if you're at the meet saying that your truck doesn't sound good because of the tweeter choice, I'm going to kick Clay's car!


Ok chris......no tweeter complaints allowed!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

If I complain about my tweets y'all are more than welcome to whack your shin on my trailer hitch. Ever wonder why I always drop the tailgate ASAP when I pull up to a gtg?


----------



## claydo

Ouchy....shin whackin ain't no good.....


----------



## ErinH

oh, man. that's the truth. you do that _one _time and you are always on the lookout for trailer hitches for the rest of your life.


----------



## Butt Hz

MOST people remove the hitch after each use. I guess Chris need a place to hang his truck nuts


----------



## claydo

Oh god no....not the truck nuts....


----------



## ErinH

^ where's the 'like' button...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I don't remove my hitch because I tow a trailer so much. Would be a PITA to have to constantly remove and replace. This time of year my boat is in the water about once a week. As for the truck nuts, I have a pair I can borrow if y'all want them hangin' so badMy buddy pulled them off a repossessed truck they picked up when the owner never came to claim his crap


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I don't remove my hitch because I tow a trailer so much. Would be a PITA to have to constantly remove and replace. This time of year my boat is in the water about once a week. As for the truck nuts, I have a pair I can borrow if y'all want them hangin' so badMy buddy pulled them off a repossessed truck they picked up when the owner never came to claim his crap



That would make for some funny meet pics for sure!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> That would make for some funny meet pics for sure!


DONE! Next time I'm at his house I'll grab his nuts off the wall of his garage...wait...wtf did I just say?:worried::laugh:


----------



## JayinMI

Butt Hz said:


> MOST people remove the hitch after each use. I guess Chris need a place to hang his truck nuts


Not in Michigan they don't. They're on 24/7/365. And frequently they're the difference between closing the bay doors or not at the shop. I'm not a fan...and Erin, you're right. We refer to them as "Knee-busters."

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

ErinH said:


> ^ where's the 'like' button...


Caraudiojunkies.com? lol

I feel like someone is going to get tea-bagged by truck nuts, now.

Jay


----------



## ErinH

Jason, since you're going to grill out, for those of us coming from out of town, do you have a PP addy that you would like us to donate some funds to help out with food/beverages?


----------



## ErinH

on the topic of demo CDs... 
I keep having trouble dwindling mine down to a number of songs that can fit on one disc. I have too many random favorites. lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Well Erin you're just a random kind of guy. How many random favorites are we talking about? Maybe a binder that holds 400 cd's would be in order for you


----------



## ErinH

I keep adding songs to my playlist and that sucker keeps growing.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I rediscovered some gold that was very well recorded in 1973 and pretty sure I heard it on vinyl when I was a baby because my dad still has this record. Billy Joel-Travelin' Prayer. It's the first song off of Piano Man. I plan on getting my hands on "Lorde-Superheroin" and Ella Henderson's debut album too so some of that might be on my demo cd. And some Pantera and ZZ Top to rock out to as always...and maybe some Beck...and...and...and...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin if it gets too big you could put it on a 32 gig flash drive and plug into the headunits that will accept it. Mine will.


----------



## ErinH

I wish I could find a cd quality version of this song. I have it on mp3 but it's recorded off someone's TV... doesn't sound good.


----------



## Babs

In the shop today knee deep in doors. Yes I'm working. Tunes for today. Frampton Comes Alive. What a great guitar sound.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Indeed that's a good cd.


----------



## claydo

Here erin.....check this link........https://m.soundcloud.com/kelevra1324/haim-lorde-cover-sheryl-crows


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> 1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal
> 2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 7:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
> 3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female _this_ time *still mad at bertholomey*)
> 4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
> 5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
> 6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are.


Oh....and here's a bump for the night before list.....if yer gonna be there, get yer name on the list. As it draws nearer, I will be making plans based on this list. Don't want to leave anyone out!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Clay switch me to 5pm. An extra night in a motel isn't gonna kill me financially so I'm taking two days to get there and two days to get back. That means I'll actually ENJOY the drive instead of pushing through and hitting the part east of Knoxville mentally drained when I should be the most alert for obvious reasons.


----------



## JayinMI

claydo said:


> Oh....and here's a bump for the night before list.....if yer gonna be there, get yer name on the list. As it draws nearer, I will be making plans based on this list. Don't want to leave anyone out!


I'm considering this. Our plan is to leave late Thursday night and arrive early afternoon Friday to check in to the hotel. But I also know how our travel plans haven't worked out the last couple trip like we thought. lol

Is there a "Maybe" list?

Jay


----------



## Butt Hz

JayinMI said:


> Is there a "Maybe" list?


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Oh....and here's a bump for the night before list.....if yer gonna be there, get yer name on the list. As it draws nearer, I will be making plans based on this list. Don't want to leave anyone out!



I'll know closer to it when I'll get down there. Might be early or late. So late I might have to drive down sat morning.


----------



## JayinMI

Butt Hz said:


>


LOL. I didn't even have to watch the clip. If I were younger, I might not have got the joke. I saw that in the theater.

Jay


----------



## Butt Hz

That was the first movie I ever drove to


----------



## sirbOOm

That is the greatest movie ever made.


----------



## bertholomey

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ (Friday Night)

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic (Friday Night)

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic (Friday Night)

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig" (Friday Night)

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

24) 'Dre' (worlddre) - 2007 Honda Element SC

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911

26) Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 Scion Tc

27) MK (mkmckinley) - 2015 WRX

did I miss anyone?

I'm trying to get a feel for who will be meeting up somewhere (TBD) on Friday night - even if it is just for an hour. Just reply, and I'll update this list at one time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Butt Hz said:


> That was the first movie I ever drove to


I was like 3 years old when my mom took me to see that in the theater. I made her take me home because all the noise from the F-14's was scaring me. Later on I bet I've watched that movie a hundred times.


----------



## JayinMI

Sounds about right. I was 13 when it came out and I'm gonna be 42.

Jay


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> I'm trying to get a feel for who will be meeting up somewhere (TBD) on Friday night - even if it is just for an hour. Just reply, and I'll update this list at one time.





Babs said:


> I'll know closer to it when I'll get down there. Might be early or late. So late I might have to drive down sat morning.


^ That. Unconfirmed if I'll make Friday night at this point. Gonna check on a couple things on that, so can't commit. Dang skippy will be there Saturday though. Put too damn much work into getting my roll finished.  Might even wash her. Maybe.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

At the Fall meet my truck hadn't been washed in several months. That black with all the sparkle you see on some of the Ram trucks is drop dead gorgeous but I've had a black truck and hated keeping it clean. If I had a garage to park in I would have bought the one in flaked out black. Winter has left my interior a mess so need to give it a good cleaning. Living in the country has made my white pig more of a dirty farm truck than anything. I'm cool with that. Still cleaner than my friend's '11 Sierra. I think it still has mud on it left over from slinging mud during deer season.

Now that I got that off my chest, I've been working hard on my tune. Temp has been perfect in the morning after work around sunrise to sit and tune without freezing or sweating to death. Being cold still beats excess perspiration.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Now that I got that off my chest, I've been working hard on my tune. Temp has been perfect in the morning after work around sunrise to sit and tune without freezing or sweating to death. Being cold still beats excess perspiration.


No kidding.. I've come to discover winters and car audio don't mix. Not to mention wreck the tune anyway with what it does to the drivers. Will be nice to fire the system up though. I still do need to find something with some battery life that'll run Win for the Helix tool.. Seems like I saw some blue HP that someone beat me into the ground and picked up not long ago.  

But I gotta find something "economical" for the DSP and REW. The old Dell is 1) huge, 2) crappy battery life, 3) heavy as hell so propping it up is a nightmare and last but certainly not least 4) slower than smoke off a fresh cow-pie, IF it doesn't lock up completely and take a nose dive.


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Oh....and here's a bump for the night before list.....if yer gonna be there, get yer name on the list. As it draws nearer, I will be making plans based on this list. Don't want to leave anyone out!



Me (and possibly Michelle) will be down there in that 5pm-7pm window as well.  Now who's car will we bring? That remains a question


----------



## captainobvious

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ (Friday Night)

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic (Friday Night)

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic (Friday Night)

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig" (Friday Night)

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

24) 'Dre' (worlddre) - 2007 Honda Element SC

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911

26) Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 Scion Tc

27) MK (mkmckinley) - 2015 WRX

28) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla (not sure which car we are bringing yet)


----------



## captainobvious

Hillbilly SQ said:


> At the Fall meet my truck hadn't been washed in several months. That black with all the sparkle you see on some of the Ram trucks is drop dead gorgeous but I've had a black truck and hated keeping it clean. If I had a garage to park in I would have bought the one in flaked out black. Winter has left my interior a mess so need to give it a good cleaning. Living in the country has made my white pig more of a dirty farm truck than anything. I'm cool with that. Still cleaner than my friend's '11 Sierra. I think it still has mud on it left over from slinging mud during deer season.
> 
> Now that I got that off my chest, I've been working hard on my tune. Temp has been perfect in the morning after work around sunrise to sit and tune without freezing or sweating to death. Being cold still beats excess perspiration.



Speaking of dirty cars... The NCSQ crew came to my aid by actually washing and cleaning up the Mazda last time I was down and got to Jason's. I had come from an all nighter working on the system with Mark W on no sleep (ok maybe an hour passed out in the back seat while Mark wrapped up the trunk cover panel). It was filthy from all of the mdf dust flying around over the 2 days we worked on it. You guys rock


----------



## bertholomey

captainobvious said:


> 28) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla (not sure which car we are bringing yet)


Awesome to see that 'LadyObvious' may be able to make it! I'm very much hoping to foster a family outing type of atmosphere at these meets.


----------



## sirbOOm

bertholomey said:


> Awesome to see that 'LadyObvious' may be able to make it! I'm very much hoping to foster a family outing type of atmosphere at these meets.


Is that you're way of saying, "Thank goodness sirbOOm isn't coming!"?????? :surprised:


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Speaking of dirty cars... The NCSQ crew came to my aid by actually washing and cleaning up the Mazda last time I was down and got to Jason's. I had come from an all nighter working on the system with Mark W on no sleep (ok maybe an hour passed out in the back seat while Mark wrapped up the trunk cover panel). It was filthy from all of the mdf dust flying around over the 2 days we worked on it. You guys rock


'kini karwash maybe?


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> Is that you're way of saying, "Thank goodness sirbOOm isn't coming!"?????? :surprised:


Nice! Well, sirbOOm would need to be on his best behavior 

BTW - I can't remember why you aren't going to be attending.......I thought with the Volt, it was going to cost about $0.35 to drive up here?


----------



## sirbOOm

bertholomey said:


> Nice! Well, sirbOOm would need to be on his best behavior


Look, buddy. I put the toilet seat down... :wings::sunny:


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> Look, buddy. I put the toilet seat down... :wings::sunny:


I know.....I know......you were a perfect gentleman at the last meets - no reason to suspect 'non-family friendly' actions at this one.


----------



## sirbOOm

I was going to bring an amazing system for once and arrive blasting the Thong song, but alas... nay... I will not be in attendance.


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> I was going to bring an amazing system for once and arrive blasting the Thong song, but alas... nay... I will not be in attendance.


Wow....how disappointing.....you driving a volt in a thong......singing away......that would have made this meet THE Car Audio Event of the year!


----------



## sirbOOm

I'm wearing a thong RIGHT NOW.


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> I'm wearing a thong RIGHT NOW.


Photos or it never happened.......well, actually, belay that.......I forgot - I was attempting to make this more of a family-friendly affair........:blush:


----------



## Babs

sirbOOm said:


> I was going to bring an amazing system for once and arrive blasting the Thong song, but alas... nay... I will not be in attendance.


Well damn! :mean:

You'll miss probably the quickest, thrown-together, fugliest, most poorly thought out amp rack on the face of the planet.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Well damn! :mean:
> 
> You'll miss probably the quickest, thrown-together, fugliest, most poorly thought out amp rack on the face of the planet.


LIKE BUTTON!


----------



## sirbOOm

Image broken. Looks good?


----------



## Babs

Sorry.. Google Drive pic sharing is sketchy..










Initial fit up.. It's a pig trough! LOL!








Actually, since I'm running another OOOOOLD Eclipse 3640 for rear-fill, it won't actually fit "in" the tray, but can stack above it easily enough, over another amp. I fear it'll look like absolute ass, but it'll play at least.

Old wheel well rack it's replacing.. Same gear.. Too bad they're not PDX's!! hehe huh Sirboom! Sucks being broke.










I really should get a build log going. For someone who's so embarrassed by this newbie budget build from hell, I seem to share it a bunch.

... I guess if "I" can get this car up and running.. Erin can get his pods and pillars done, right?


----------



## captainobvious

Are you dissing that sexy knotty pine?

For shame!


----------



## Babs

Hehehe. Yeah you can bet I'm a get my carpeting skills on. It was literally scraps I had and some fresh 5/8 MDF. Was contemplating a lid maybe hinged with basically expanded grill under carpet on a frame. I'm totally wide open for ideas. Funny when you need em all the sudden finding the cool amp rack builds anything close to this are elusive.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Beats what you'll find under my passenger seat. Good thing they're fan cooled otherwise my pair of 120.4's would smother to death under there. Under one seat I have a pair of One 120.4's, 2 d-blocks, a relay, and a spaghetti mess of rca cables, 6g welding cable, and 18g wire going to processors and relay. Under the drivers seat there's a JBL gto1001ez and a pair of minidsp 2x4's. Is there a "10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag" award in the works?And behind the front seats there's a pair of sealed 12's firing straight up with part of the box under the back seat. FINALLY my subs aren't the weak link in the system. Always had the desired output but low bass has always been a problem. Fixed that problem with cone area and 1000rms of clean powah! If I wasn't so finicky about keeping things looking somewhat in place I'd just rip the back seat out to make room for a pair of 15's and a sweet amprack.


----------



## Babs

I was even thinking of one rack build I saw and naturally can't find now to save my life where the wires came up through the board with more stuff like distros and the big wiring parts underneath and unseen. Kind of a two layer thing.


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> I was even thinking of one rack build I saw and naturally can't find now to save my life where the wires came up through the board with more stuff like distros and the big wiring parts underneath and unseen. Kind of a two layer thing.


check out Steve's (cap'n) recent stuff. looks really good.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> check out Steve's (cap'n) recent stuff. looks really good.


Ah.. Ya beat me to it. Found it. Thanks. His Corolla build. Good stuff. Good brain fodder for the idea. I probably had his rack in mind when I came up with my "amp trough".

 Just so it doesn't end up resembling...


----------



## TheDavel

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ (Friday Night)

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic (Friday Night)

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic (Friday Night)

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig" (Friday Night)

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

24) 'Dre' (worlddre) - 2007 Honda Element SC

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911

26) Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 Scion Tc

27) MK (mkmckinley) - 2015 WRX

28) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla (not sure which car we are bringing yet)

29) Dave (TheDavel) - 2013 VW Sportwagen



I am going to do my best to make this, but it falls between two important trips for me.


----------



## ErinH

I did a few different false floor designs years back but ultimately wound up going with the HD amps to fit under the seat. I prefer that as it keeps the trunk free. But that's just a personal thing. I do appreciate a nice show quality install, though.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I did a few different false floor designs years back but ultimately wound up going with the HD amps to fit under the seat. I prefer that as it keeps the trunk free. But that's just a personal thing. I do appreciate a nice show quality install, though.


I found the more I futz'd with these amps with rca's and power connections opposing, rather than all on the back, the more I realized they just weren't seat-worthy so that was when I cussed and cried and finally tore it all down, gave up and ran to trunk, again. Had I gone XD or PDX etc, I'd have stuck it out. I simply love the fact your doggone DSP is in the console. That is a trip. 

Given the time-frame, and still with these longer than under-seat amps, I'll get this rascal done in trunk and hopefully easy access, but "show quality" won't be terms I'd use for it by any means. If she doesn't catch fire, I'm good.


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> Hehehe. Yeah you can bet I'm a get my carpeting skills on. It was literally scraps I had and some fresh 5/8 MDF. Was contemplating a lid maybe hinged with basically expanded grill under carpet on a frame. I'm totally wide open for ideas. Funny when you need em all the sudden finding the cool amp rack builds anything close to this are elusive.



Are you simply trying to make a top piece to cover it. or are you trying to do a cover with a cutout to display them?

I can toss some ideas around your way if it's more than simply a top cover.


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> Are you simply trying to make a top piece to cover it. or are you trying to do a cover with a cutout to display them?
> 
> I can toss some ideas around your way if it's more than simply a top cover.


I was thinking if I even got a top-piece done, it'd simply be possibly a carpeted frame at least, to allow some breathing. One big issue is a 3rd rear-fill amp.. I might end up back at drawing board on the thing. More I think about it, I cut the piece to try to make the amps fit it, instead of sizing the "plate" to fit the amps, even if it's something more than just a rectangle. Only real constraints are I was thinking access to the spare and not too far towards the rear on the left as a corner glass sub box will be there soon from audio integrations. From images I've got about an 12" or so on the left.











I'm actually not even opposed to stacking the amps somehow maybe on the front-right area of the trunk, or right corner even.. Just to get 3 amps and 1 DSP in there. Maybe even splitting it up if I needed to. Maybe vertical even. If I can get access to the DSP for the usb port (tuning) and to the gains on the amps, I'm good.

I remember Papasin at one time had three PPI's and MS-8 attached to rear seats even. I'd contemplated that but hadn't pursued it enough to see what the seat back material is as far as integrity. Might have to read his build again also on that.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> check out Steve's (cap'n) recent stuff. looks really good.


Thanks for the kind words bud 



Babs said:


> Ah.. Ya beat me to it. Found it. Thanks. His Corolla build. Good stuff. Good brain fodder for the idea. I probably had his rack in mind when I came up with my "amp trough".
> 
> Just so it doesn't end up resembling...


----------



## captainobvious

Babs said:


> I was thinking if I even got a top-piece done, it'd simply be possibly a carpeted frame at least, to allow some breathing. One big issue is a 3rd rear-fill amp.. I might end up back at drawing board on the thing. More I think about it, I cut the piece to try to make the amps fit it, instead of sizing the "plate" to fit the amps, even if it's something more than just a rectangle. Only real constraints are I was thinking access to the spare and not too far towards the rear on the left as a corner glass sub box will be there soon from audio integrations. From images I've got about an 12" or so on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually not even opposed to stacking the amps somehow maybe on the front-right area of the trunk, or right corner even.. Just to get 3 amps and 1 DSP in there. Maybe even splitting it up if I needed to. Maybe vertical even. If I can get access to the DSP for the usb port (tuning) and to the gains on the amps, I'm good.
> 
> I remember Papasin at one time had three PPI's and MS-8 attached to rear seats even. I'd contemplated that but hadn't pursued it enough to see what the seat back material is as far as integrity. Might have to read his build again also on that.


I'll take this to your build log as I don't want to clutter Jasons meet thread. Check there


----------



## Babs

Yep.. Sorry for the hijack.  Log thread coming. Will have to do it once I can shake the Mrs off the mac at home and link up pics etc and try to make it coherent up to the point she's in now.  Thanks guys!


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> Yep.. Sorry for the hijack.  Log thread coming. Will have to do it *once I can shake the Mrs off the mac at home* and link up pics etc and try to make it coherent up to the point she's in now.  Thanks guys!


Love it! 

No worries from me - it was good to bring it up because there are awesome guys on here that have the talent and the helpful nature to provide support - that is the essence of these meets 

And I will circle around to Erin's helpful post about donation type things for lunch.....I have to discuss a bit more with the Mrs.


----------



## bertholomey

TheDavel said:


> Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!
> 
> 
> 
> 29) Dave (TheDavel) - 2013 VW Sportwagen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to do my best to make this, but it falls between two important trips for me.



That would be great if you could make it Dave!


----------



## JayinMI

Are you still intending to grill out, Jason? I was planning to bring some hot dogs and buns with me, but if plans change, let me know so I can do something else.

Thanks.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> Are you still intending to grill out, Jason? I was planning to bring some hot dogs and buns with me, but if plans change, let me know so I can do something else.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jay


Still planning on grilling out. My wife had a better idea this time than I had last time. She stated that she will get a head count for hamburgers the late morning of the meet. She would then run out to pick up the needed amount + some for the stragglers. That will hopefully avoid the 7 or 8 boxes of frozen burgers that I had left over from the last meet......I think there is still a box in the freezer......we don't eat these things. 

So, if we could get some folks to bring some desserts - and if someone has a favorite potato salad recipe, baked bean recipe, etc. we will be in business. 

Again, better thought this time regarding the grill itself.......we are likely going to purchase a 1 time and done charcoal grill instead of using the Weber.......we ended up take ours apart last time and cleaning it inside and out  All of that hamburger grease smell makes the near vegetarians gag every time we walked by it. Hopefully the weather will be as awesome as it was last Spring.


----------



## Babs

Dang! Good time coming


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Indeed babs.....yer gonna have a blast. This is a great group coming together.....we always have fun. It's usually a demo fest of epic proportions.......


----------



## Butt Hz

I just come for the witty banter


----------



## claydo

Of sours you do heywood.....lmao


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Can my dog come? He loves people but has a tendency to bite if handled wrong or someone approaches his master wrong.

Just kidding, Arlo would be 20lbs of terror on that long of a drive. I joke about this because someone brought their dog to one of Grayson and Ally's meets. I does seem though that a dog at a meet seems to add an extra layer of fun

He really is a biter though. Just ask our vet and groomer


----------



## ErinH

if you bring yours, I'm bringing all three of mine! LOL


----------



## captainobvious

I hear they're loud woofers.


----------



## sirbOOm

I thought about bringing my dog last year. But, in the end, I would have had to have someone hold him while demo'ing and it would have just been a pain. And then imagine multiple dogs... yikes - play time!


----------



## claydo

How's about my cat.....he loves dogs....


----------



## Babs

captainobvious said:


> I hear they're loud woofers.


 Oh... My... Lawd! LMAO


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Too bad my Chow/Finnish Spitz mix died prematurely. She was great at traveling and would have hung out by the vehicle I was in until I got out. And when I'd leave her in the truck if she wanted to run errands with me she would sit in there like a statue until I got back. BRILLIANT little mutt!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> How's about my cat.....he loves dogs....


That is one pugilistic puss.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

MEOW!


----------



## claydo

Indeed, never seen a dual light saber wielding kitty break bad on a couple dogs before. Just not something you see everyday.....


----------



## subterFUSE

Put me down as a maybe. How long of a drive will it be from Charleston, SC?


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> Put me down as a maybe. How long of a drive will it be from Charleston, SC?


It is a little over 5 hours - I drive it all the time for work  I go the back way up through Cheraw.


----------



## subterFUSE

bertholomey said:


> It is a little over 5 hours - I drive it all the time for work  I go the back way up through Cheraw.


The back way?

Sounds risky. Like I might get to meet the local law enforcement and hear him say: "Lemme see yo drabbin' labbin', der now boy."


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> The back way?
> 
> Sounds risky. Like I might get to meet the local law enforcement and hear him say: "Lemme see yo drabbin' labbin', der now boy."


No.....it isn't Arkansas........No, "Squeal like a pig" or "Boy, You gota purty mouth"......(sorry Chris ).......


----------



## bertholomey

Attendance Check......Add Yo Name!

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ (Friday Night)

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic (Friday Night)

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

7) Daniel (chithead) - 2014 Subaru WRX

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic (Friday Night)

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig" (Friday Night)

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

24) 'Dre' (worlddre) - 2007 Honda Element SC

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911

26) Cameron (red13_69_84) - 2011 Scion Tc

27) MK (mkmckinley) - 2015 WRX

28) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla (not sure which car we are bringing yet)

29) Dave (TheDavel) - 2013 VW Sportwagen

30) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 (Might attend.....coming the back way)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> No.....it isn't Arkansas........No, "Squeal like a pig" or "Boy, You gota purty mouth"......(sorry Chris ).......


My best friend used to have the dueling banjos as a custom ringtone for when I'd call. It started off with "you got a purty mouth" and ended with the sound of a pig squealing. I've never done anything to that extent but to say I was crazy in my younger years would be an understatement. Y'all heard a few of my life stories at the last meet. I'm still crazy but just know how to control myself better.


----------



## thehatedguy

My mom's family is from Cheraw. A lot of them live pretty much next door to the hospital.



bertholomey said:


> It is a little over 5 hours - I drive it all the time for work  I go the back way up through Cheraw.


----------



## thehatedguy

Be warned, there is a lot of kangaroo court down that way with speeders...pay the ticket now and it's done, or come back later to court. Speed limit will go from 55 to 35 without much (any) warning.



subterFUSE said:


> The back way?
> 
> Sounds risky. Like I might get to meet the local law enforcement and hear him say: "Lemme see yo drabbin' labbin', der now boy."


----------



## Notloudenuf

3 weeks 0 days 11 hours 46 minutes 24 seconds

It's right around the corner


----------



## subterFUSE

If I come up, I'll be driving Friday night. Get a hotel nearby.


----------



## claydo

subterFUSE said:


> If I come up, I'll be driving Friday night. Get a hotel nearby.



Dude, you should definitely come up! Would love to hear that car........


----------



## Black Rain

I agree too, it would be great to see you come up. We are always hoping that some of our Southern SQ people come up and join us. Understand the distance but would be awesome to have you in our mists.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Black Rain said:


> I agree too, it would be great to see you come up. We are always hoping that some of our Southern SQ people come up and join us. Understand the distance but would be awesome to have you in our mists.


Have I been dethroned from the long distance award?:laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

thehatedguy said:


> Be warned, there is a lot of kangaroo court down that way with speeders...pay the ticket now and it's done, or come back later to court. Speed limit will go from 55 to 35 without much (any) warning.


Sounds like the highways in Texas. 70 down to 45 for a couple hundred yards then back to 70 for no good reason. I always make the truck do a noticeable nosedive just to put on a show for the cops waiting to pull over the truck without a front license plate. Those things aren't required in AR.


----------



## claydo

I hate the big drops....out of no where. 55 then 25....no reduce speed ahead or nuthin.....the popular vacation routes in the carolinas are full of em (ie, any path to the coasts)


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I always make the truck do a noticeable nosedive just to put on a show for the cops waiting to pull over the truck without a front license plate. *Those things aren't required in AR.*


OK. I guess I can add Arkansas to the list of states I could relocate to. lol

Do they do inspections or emissions? lol

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

JayinMI said:


> OK. I guess I can add Arkansas to the list of states I could relocate to. lol
> 
> Do they do inspections or emissions? lol
> 
> Jay


No inspections. There are cars rolling around here that make me wish we did have inspections though. And I bet you could find plenty of shops what would look the other way to give you what you want for performance mods if you give them some hush money


----------



## ErinH

I think it's safe to say most southern states are that way. We ain't no civilized round here.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Just got my room booked. Days Inn Greensboro got good reviews and cost me $125.66 for 2 nights.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Just got my room booked. Days Inn Greensboro got good reviews and cost me $125.66 for 2 nights.



Woo hoo! Party at the Days Inn! Spring Break is extended!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

Any route chances of me showing up has pretty much been reduced to nil. My wife found out this past Wednesday that she has a brain aneurysm, and I don't know what the next steps are...but I don't want to go too far from home at this point.


----------



## Darkrider

thehatedguy said:


> Any route chances of me showing up has pretty much been reduced to nil. My wife found out this past Wednesday that she has a brain aneurysm, and I don't know what the next steps are...but I don't want to go too far from home at this point.


Family is #1. You guys will be added to my prayer list. I pray modern medicine can fix it.


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> Any route chances of me showing up has pretty much been reduced to nil. My wife found out this past Wednesday that she has a brain aneurysm, and I don't know what the next steps are...but I don't want to go too far from home at this point.



Prayers up for you and yours.


----------



## thehatedguy

Thanks guys. It has been a very tough week. I am running ragged right now...just pushing through day by day.


----------



## JayinMI

I'm about as far from religious as you can be, but I will hope for the best and wish you and yours good luck. 

Jay


----------



## Babs

thehatedguy said:


> Thanks guys. It has been a very tough week. I am running ragged right now...just pushing through day by day.


Hang tough man. We're behind you!


----------



## bertholomey

That is very heavy Jason - lots of heavy stuff going around recently with family, friends, acquaintances that I know....the list keeps growing. Prayers, thoughts, and well wishes from the NCSQ group to you and your family through this difficult time.


----------



## bertholomey

Another item - one of the fellas that has come up from Atlanta to attend our meets in the past (Casey - kickinaudio) isn't able to make this one. He is coming up next week to attend a Philip Glass concert in Greensboro. 

Casey has recently replaced his beloved Corolla with a new Hybrid Camry (beautiful car), and he took out the system from the old car before he sold it. He has his P99 that he would like to sell. It is in great condition with everything included except for the remote. If someone were interested in purchasing it, he can bring it up next week and drop it with me. If someone wants to buy it at the meet, he is willing to sell it for $675. Please PM me for additional information - let's not clutter up this thread with inquiries about it (other than this cluttering post).


----------



## Butt Hz

thehatedguy said:


> Any route chances of me showing up has pretty much been reduced to nil. My wife found out this past Wednesday that she has a brain aneurysm, and I don't know what the next steps are...but I don't want to go too far from home at this point.


Dang! My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## stereo_luver

It looks like I'll be working in Raleigh when this is going down. That makes for a better chance of me being there. Not sure about what system I'll have by then????? The ODR may be coming out to try a DD unit / Raspberry Pi 2 running Openelec (Kodi) with a Helix Pro.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

Sweet! Would be great to see you Chuck!


----------



## bertholomey

Sweet! Would be great to see you Chuck!


----------



## Notloudenuf

I've got 2 more of these to lightscribe and the discs will be completed.


----------



## bertholomey

Awesome! Thank you Kendal!


----------



## Mic10is

stereo_luver said:


> It looks like I'll be working in Raleigh when this is going down. That makes for a better chance of me being there. Not sure about what system I'll have by then????? The ODR may be coming out to try a DD unit / Raspberry Pi 2 running Openelec (Kodi) with a Helix Pro.
> 
> Chuck


msg me when youre around. Lets do lunch or dinner or something


----------



## Mic10is

Notloudenuf said:


> I've got 2 more of these to lightscribe and the discs will be completed.


prob should have put my name on there considering the amount of tracks Jason bogarts from my discs..lol jk


----------



## stereo_luver

Mic10is said:


> msg me when youre around. Lets do lunch or dinner or something


Plenty of time for that. I just found out I'll be up that way for 4 months.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH

Mic10is said:


> prob should have put my name on there considering the amount of tracks Jason *bogarts *from my discs..lol jk


Freudian slip?


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> prob should have put my name on there considering the amount of tracks Jason bogarts from my discs..lol jk


So true my friend.....what would my little meet discs be without stealing gems from your amazing compilations......:blush:

We will order up a marker on standby that guys can scratch your name on to the disc upon receipt.....that should make things all ship shape.......


----------



## stereo_luver

If you have an external drive I can bring some lossless. Way too much to try and burn to DVD or CD.

Chuck


----------



## JayinMI

I'm bringing my Netbook, Macbook and portable HD. Probably my tablet too.

Jay


----------



## sirbOOm

If Nick brings any SD-3 8's, steal them for me. Thinking about two. Thanks!


----------



## Butt Hz

I'll bring my 8-track collection


----------



## bertholomey

Butt Hz said:


> I'll bring my 8-track collection



That sweet disco ?


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> So true my friend.....what would my little meet discs be without stealing gems from your amazing compilations......:blush:
> 
> We will order up a marker on standby that guys can scratch your name on to the disc upon receipt.....that should make things all ship shape.......


Ok sounds like a Plan. I'll have my lawyers back off:laugh:


----------



## Babs

sirbOOm said:


> If Nick brings any SD-3 8's, steal them for me. Thinking about two. Thanks!


The 10 FTW my friend


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have 2 weeks to get the truck back fully functional and tuned. Been so busy lately it's been tough. To complete the install that will be heard at this meet I have about 10 mins (if that) of work to do. Will attempt to do that in the morning. Problem is it rains when I have time to do this stuff but is nice out when I'm busy or too tired to care thanks to working nights. I need to quit planning outside stuff like audio and fishing so the weather will quit f*****g me over! Weather also knows how to screw me over when stuff gets done spur of the moment though. It knows I don't have the luxury of a garage to work in. At least I have the sub, midbass, and midrange transition worked out and rough spots somewhat taken care of.

Ok, rant over


----------



## stereo_luver

I actually don't give a hoot about a tune on my system. It'll just be good to see everyone again.

Chuck


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I didn't have a tune worth hearing at the last meet until after Mic worked his magic right at the end. This is the one for me to redeem myself!


----------



## Babs

Oh ****! Down to a couple weeks! (panic).


----------



## ErinH

yep! 

I've managed to finish one-half of three things I'd like to get done before the meet. progress, baby! LOL.


----------



## Babs

I'm actually further along than I hoped but still bunches to do. Like tuning.. All of it.


----------



## sirbOOm

ErinH said:


> yep!
> 
> I've managed to finish one-half of three things I'd like to get done before the meet. progress, baby! LOL.


How do you finish 1.5 things exactly?


----------



## bertholomey

Mic10is said:


> Ok sounds like a Plan. I'll have my lawyers back off:laugh:


Well good, you can keep them in a defilade position until some other poor soul comes striding by........upon another review of the track list......there are none that can be attributed to one of your mix discs.....therefore, no royals need to be paid out


----------



## Mic10is

bertholomey said:


> Well good, you can keep them in a defilade position until some other poor soul comes striding by........upon another review of the track list......there are none that can be attributed to one of your mix discs.....therefore, no royals need to be paid out


Im sure you have at least 15seconds of something off one of my discs before it skips to the next 15sec track:laugh:


----------



## sirbOOm

bertholomey said:


> Well good, you can keep them in a defilade position until some other poor soul comes striding by........upon another review of the track list......there are none that can be attributed to one of your mix discs.....therefore, no royals need to be paid out


Cool it Taylor Swift.


----------



## ErinH

sirbOOm said:


> How do you finish 1.5 things exactly?


1.5 /=/ 0.5. 

One-half done meaning that the tweeter relocation project has just one tweeter relocated.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Well good, you can keep them in a defilade position until some other poor soul comes striding by........upon another review of the track list......there are none that can be attributed to one of your mix discs.....therefore, no royals need to be paid out


That's the beauty of my meet discs. The songs are so dang obscure that when I see it on someone else's disc, I know it's mine.


----------



## claydo

Haha......all you fookers getting prepared and ****......lol. I'm saving mine right up until the last minute, of course, cos that's how I roll......

So mic, are ya gonna get to come out or what?


----------



## captainobvious

I believe Mic came out years ago...no?


If not, should we get a cake?


----------



## stereo_luver

ErinH said:


> That's the beauty of my meet discs. The songs are so dang obscure that when I see it on someone else's disc, I know it's mine.


Ha! I bet you won't find any of your music on my disks....LOL. Chances are what I'm putting together nobody at this meet has sampled. Clay 'may' have heard one of the songs when I shared a link on another forum.

Chuck


----------



## casey

hoping Ill have mine thrown together with permanent amps and a Mic tune. We will see.

Glad to see multiple people doing discs. I cant wait to grab one of each.

Jason B - there are some great tracks on the sample disc, cant wait to see what all made the cut

Jason Winslow - hoping for the best for your wife


----------



## claydo

Indeed, the more discs the better! Aw ****, didn't realize mic came out already capn.....lmao.


----------



## claydo

1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal 
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female _this_ time *still mad at bertholomey*)
4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are.

OK folks, is this list complete? Looks like two is the majority for a meal. So reservations for 6, should be easy. Any objections to my favorite Japanese grill, located in town greensboro? Probably talking to you Chris.......is Japanese to exotic for ya? It's one of those joints that have the chef cook at your table, putting on a lil show......just an idea. It's one of my favorite g-boro meals. It'll run ya around 25 bucks for a heaping plate of hibachi goodness......the parking is tight, but it's across the street from a large shopping center lot, if'n some listening time is desired. It's still early yet, so let the opinions fly peoples!


----------



## Black Rain

Well I hope I can have some new amps in place. May not be pretty but it will should be running with a semi-tune.


----------



## stereo_luver

1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal 
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female this time *still mad at bertholomey*)
4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are
7) stereo_luver (Chuck) Friday - Time??? / Eat - Yep / Sleeping somewhere or I arrive Saturday morning.

If I can get a room cheap or split a room with someone let me know.

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Sweet chuck, was hoping for more interest in friday!

C'mon folks.......seats for 7 is too easy......challenge me a lil....


----------



## stereo_luver

Black Rain said:


> Well I hope I can have some new amps in place. May not be pretty but it will should be running with a semi-tune.


I got your amps...LOL

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Dayum.....lots of great systems coming out for this! Although I am secretly hoping mr subterFUSE will come back through and confirm his attendance........


----------



## captainobvious

1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal 
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female this time *still mad at bertholomey*)
4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are
7) stereo_luver (Chuck) Friday - Time??? / Eat - Yep / Sleeping somewhere or I arrive Saturday morning.
8)Captainobvious (Steve) Friday 5-6pm-ish
9)LadyObvious (Michelle) Friday 5-6pm-ish


You talking about a Hibatchi grill place Clay? Those are great and have a good variety of food as well (chicken/beef/seafood, etc).


----------



## claydo

captainobvious said:


> 1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal
> 2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
> 3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female this time *still mad at bertholomey*)
> 4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
> 5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
> 6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are
> 7) stereo_luver (Chuck) Friday - Time??? / Eat - Yep / Sleeping somewhere or I arrive Saturday morning.
> 8)Captainobvious (Steve) Friday 5-6pm-ish
> 9)LadyObvious (Michelle) Friday 5-6pm-ish
> 
> 
> You talking about a Hibatchi grill place Clay? Those are great and have a good variety of food as well (chicken/beef/seafood, etc).


That's exactly what I'm talking about Steve! This one is my favorite of the many around this part of the state.........and yup.......seafood, steak, chicken........they cook up whatever you could want with yer rice and veggies. The scallops at this joint are freaking awesome! Glad to see you and the wifey added for supper!


----------



## casey

Kabutos, Clay?


----------



## claydo

Indeed casey......you approve?


----------



## casey

Im fat and really know food - I approve this choice.


----------



## Mic10is

captainobvious said:


> I believe Mic came out years ago...no?
> 
> 
> If not, should we get a cake?


WOW...srsly?

I may be able to swing down Friday, def not Saturday. Our club has a big Jr tournament all weekend.


----------



## stereo_luver

I know somebody running new amps (to them) at the meet.

Chuck


----------



## captainobvious

Mic10is said:


> WOW...srsly?
> 
> I may be able to swing down Friday, def not Saturday. Our club has a big Jr tournament all weekend.



:laugh:




Hope you can get away on Friday. Would be good to hang out again. You'll be able to meet Michelle to talk tennis. She was a D1 college player and tennis pro up here at a well known club in the Philly area.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

casey said:


> Im fat and really know food - I approve this choice.


I'm fat too. Did anyone doubt my capacity that night at Vortex?:laugh:If I hadn't of been fried from working all night and driving all day I would have gotten the big boy coronary on a plate:surprised:


----------



## stereo_luver

BTW: I'm already bringing some amps that way if you guys need anything I have let me know and I can bring that too.

Chuck


----------



## subterFUSE

claydo said:


> Dayum.....lots of great systems coming out for this! Although I am secretly hoping mr subterFUSE will come back through and confirm his attendance........


I'm still planning to be there.

Just can't confirm for sure until maybe next week.


----------



## claydo

After much debate (mostly over on the other site) on the hibachi grill suggestion, I posted this over there, and thought I'd better do the same here........

Hey folks....this is exactly why I posted! I wanna have everybody as happy as I can and at least have grub that's within price range and personal preference for everyone. Don't worry casey, I still got this....lol. So, recommendations point towards more traditional menu choices, at a lower price point.......hmmm.....still handling a crowd that may still grow by a few.......this seems to be screaming k&w to me! They have a large dining area, and are open to grouping tables for larger groups........those that are unfamiliar, think home cooking served in a cafeteria serving type atmosphere.......pretty good eats at a more reasonable target of 10 to 12 bucks a plate......not to mention some of the best chocolate pie you can get! Once again....still just an idea.....what do yall think?


----------



## Darkrider

claydo said:


> After much debate (mostly over on the other site) on the hibachi grill suggestion, I posted this over there, and thought I'd better do the same here........
> 
> Hey folks....this is exactly why I posted! I wanna have everybody as happy as I can and at least have grub that's within price range and personal preference for everyone. Don't worry casey, I still got this....lol. So, recommendations point towards more traditional menu choices, at a lower price point.......hmmm.....still handling a crowd that may still grow by a few.......this seems to be screaming k&w to me! They have a large dining area, and are open to grouping tables for larger groups........those that are unfamiliar, think home cooking served in a cafeteria serving type atmosphere.......pretty good eats at a more reasonable target of 10 to 12 bucks a plate......not to mention some of the best chocolate pie you can get! Once again....still just an idea.....what do yall think?


*K*anes *& W*alkers?

Couldn't resist.....


----------



## claydo

Lmao forrest......yes it's known for its older clientel......but for the situation at hand, it seems almost perfect!


----------



## Butt Hz

Just as long as the music isn't too loud. At the last place we ate, I couldn't hear Jason talk 




I _could_ hear Clay, though!


----------



## stereo_luver

I can hear Clay thinking.

Chuck


----------



## req

at the last place I went with the group, the place with the peanuts and shells all over the floor we waited over an hour for our reserved spot, then they screwed up half the orders and it took like 4 hours for the whole meal to be done and paid for. 

not like ill be making it to the pre-meet-dinner, but don't eat at that place lol.


----------



## claydo

stereo_luver said:


> I can hear Clay thinking.
> 
> Chuck


Poor chuck...lol. Sometimes I scare myself, I'd hate to have someone else in on it.....


----------



## Notloudenuf

req said:


> at the last place I went with the group, the place with the peanuts and shells all over the floor we waited over an hour for our reserved spot, then they screwed up half the orders and it took like 4 hours for the whole meal to be done and paid for.
> 
> not like ill be making it to the pre-meet-dinner, but don't eat at that place lol.


 :blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Lmao forrest......yes it's known for its older clientel......but for the situation at hand, it seems almost perfect!


Sounds like a place down here called "Browns Country Buffet". Golden Corral is good too and seems to have a much broader age range. Better food too for about the same money.


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> Lmao forrest......yes it's known for its older clientel......but for the situation at hand, it seems almost perfect!


I'm fine around Kaines and Walkers.....but we can be a rowdy group.....the old frosty hairs might end up beatin' us with their K's and W's.......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> I'm fine around Kaines and Walkers.....but we can be a rowdy group.....the old frosty hairs might end up beatin' us with their K's and W's.......


Do they not have a "party" room that's somewhat isolated from the main dining area? I have to admit that when I'm eating out and a group gets rowdy (the group I'm not in that is) it ruins the dining for me. When me and dad meet up for lunch at Whole Hog sometimes there's a group of white collar guys that are in a separate area but it's like they're TRYING to be as loud as possible. Surely we can be lively but still respectful of those around us. Maybe save the rowdy for the parking lot before and afterwards


----------



## stereo_luver

Is there anyone attending the gtg that can relay some amps to Daniel (Chithead)? 

Chuck


----------



## claydo

You mean chit ain't comin?


----------



## stereo_luver

He can't make it due to work. He tried exchanging schedules with someone but it didn't work out. *Bummed*

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Aw....dammit. If he's cool with it I don't mind holding them for him till we can meet up.....just let me know.


----------



## stereo_luver

claydo said:


> Aw....dammit. If he's cool with it I don't mind holding them for him till we can meet up.....just let me know.


I'm cool with it...but maybe Daniel might have something to say about it...LOL. I mean it is you Clay that will be holding them...LMAO.

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Lol.....you may be right! Tell him he'll never know how bad I abused em.......cos I won't tell him, lmao.

Run it by him tho......I wouldn't mind, and he needs a demo anyways.....he still hasn't heard the new setup.....


----------



## Salami

stereo_luver said:


> Is there anyone attending the gtg that can relay some amps to Daniel (Chithead)?
> 
> Chuck


I might be able to get them to him. IIRC he doesn't work too far from my drive back, I should be able to drop them off on the way home.


----------



## stereo_luver

Cool. Let's make this happen for Daniel even if he is a Chithead.

Chuck


----------



## Babs

New NVX SB mids in place and running.. check
(holy cow they sound nice)

Sub box arriving today.. check
(tonights project.. all about da bass)

Laptop finally fixed.. check
(Chad gave me so much deserved **** over it I finally fixed the damn thing.. ssd drive)
(hangover to prove it took oh several cervesas)

Amp rack somewhat functional.. check
(need a bit of clean up and some strap metal to button it down so it stays put)

Rear speak rings and install.. in progress 
(Yeah I know.. Rear-fill debates. I wanna play around with it)

Car wash.. uh.... in progress 

Gotta get REW rockin' and learn that little skill with the umm mic.. in progress

So I might have this thing somewhat presentable for a daily beater. Getting fired up!!!


----------



## req

I need to get off my lazy bottom and apply some tune to my stuff


----------



## sirbOOm

Bing's coming!


----------



## Babs

So to set everyone's expectations appropriately so they don't expect much, my system sounds like absolute sheer poo. Poo yucky poo! AM radio in a 74VW Thing kinda poo!


----------



## claydo

Don't matter babs......come on out and play that ****. Maybe you'll hear a target ya wanna shoot for......or maybe some folks will be impressed with what you are hating on.......lol!


----------



## captainobvious

And there's a wealth of experienced people who can assist you on your path to SQ glory 


Help with tuning, etc...


----------



## Notloudenuf

Babs said:


> So to set everyone's expectations appropriately so they don't expect much, my system sounds like absolute sheer poo. Poo yucky poo! AM radio in a 74VW Thing kinda poo!


I'm sure we've heard/owned as bad or worse  :laugh:



captainobvious said:


> And there's a wealth of experienced people who can assist you on your path to SQ glory
> 
> Help with tuning, etc...


And this ^

Someone might be able to spend 15 mins in your car and turn it around.

Come hangout. No one is going to judge your system. This is fun not "competition"


----------



## claydo

Werd capn......that too!


----------



## subterFUSE

Notloudenuf said:


> Someone might be able to spend 15 mins in your car and turn it around.
> 
> Come hangout. No one is going to judge your system. This is fun not "competition"


That's my whole reason for coming out. To get trained ears on my system, and hopefully tweak the tune for the better.


----------



## claydo

Don't worry......there will be folks who can give ya lots of feedback....


----------



## Butt Hz

Be careful what you wish for...


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Maybe you'll hear a target ya wanna shoot for


I guarantee that for sure.  As I've not done any of these events like EVER.. It'll be interesting hearing different cars, especially by guys who actually know their stuff.. I suspect the differences when they come together in the same lot will be staggering, as proof that one guys bliss is another guys harsh, etc etc etc. Can't wait. They'll all sound damn great though!!! Reason: BURGERS!  And we're not WORKING!


----------



## jpf150

Babs said:


> I guarantee that for sure.  As I've not done any of these events like EVER.. It'll be interesting hearing different cars, especially by guys who actually know their stuff.. I suspect the differences when they come together in the same lot will be staggering, as proof that one guys bliss is another guys harsh, etc etc etc. Can't wait.


You'll have as much fun goofing off with everyone as well. Once it gets later in the day we usually have a mad dash for cars because we have spent too much time standing around and bull ****ting...lol.


----------



## claydo

Indeed.....it's very interesting to see and hear different folks systems.....to hear and enjoy what they've built for themselves, not to mention the music they listen to on that system.



And yes....time does fly at these......so be sure to get all the demos ya can. Seems ya always miss one ya really wanted to hear.


----------



## Babs

Hehehe.. Actually, I was thinking, it's the best it's ever sounded.. truth be told. But now I'm way the hell more critical than ever.  When you're simply glad all channels are firing, and it didn't start an actual fire, ya know.. LOL!!


----------



## claydo

Awww man....you have it all backwards.....the excuses about why yer tune sucks comes after the meet, not before......lmao.....I made a last minute eq....uh, my right tweet wasn't even playing and all.....


----------



## Babs

Setting the expectations.. 
So everybody be all like "Babs car eh.. ok I'll listen.. Damn!!! Ain't bad!" LOL!


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm pressing the reset button on my DSP so everyone can experience the frustration of trying to tune a Pioneer ODR. 

L&R independent user defined 3 band PEQ
L&R independent 31 band GEQ
T/A in cm and backwards from most all other DSP's
The remote is nothing like other Pioneer remotes
Try to find your way to the settings and menus

LOL..this should be fun.


Chuck


----------



## casey

if you want something a little easier I could get you an 80prs and swap you out. Just lmk, always willing to help.


----------



## HighQman1974

Damn....reset ODR. Ill bring the six-pack. You gotta be a little backwards and sideways to set that guy up.


----------



## BigAl205

I might be there as well


----------



## claydo

Holeeeey shiiit......well looky there....


----------



## bertholomey

BigAl205 said:


> I might be there as well



Put yer name on the list! ??


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

As unstable as the weather has been here I would imagine knowing what will be happening in NC would be a crapshoot even just a few days ahead of time. Either way I'll be there.


----------



## Notloudenuf

Hillbilly SQ said:


> As unstable as the weather has been here I would imagine knowing what will be happening in NC would be a crapshoot even just a few days ahead of time. Either way I'll be there.


If it's snowing, I'm not going.


----------



## bertholomey

Notloudenuf said:


> If it's snowing, I'm not going.


Right now, this is the only thing that is 'snowing'.......










Again, absolutely beautiful weather this past weekend - high of 70, sunny with a cool breeze.....


----------



## Babs

BigAl205 said:


> I might be there as well





claydo said:


> Holeeeey shiiit......well looky there....


Nice! I shall refrain from any Auburn paraphernalia for your behalf.  Although I do have my favorite mug that fits in the console just right. I cannot help that, you must understand.


----------



## Butt Hz

BigAl205 said:


> I might be there as well


Can I ride over with you?


----------



## BigAl205

Butt Hz said:


> Can I ride over with you?


No, you're too gassy


----------



## bertholomey

Butt Hz said:


> Can I ride over with you?


Man, that is convenient!


----------



## claydo




----------



## BigAl205

bertholomey said:


> Man, that is convenient!





claydo said:


>


----------



## captainobvious

He's baaaaaaaack


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


>





BigAl205 said:


>


----------



## stereo_luver

LOL...it's on now.

Chuck


----------



## SoundQ SVT

If only this gathering were on the 26th there would have been a chance for me to stop by as well.


----------



## JayinMI

There's a comp in Columbus, OH on the 26th.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I might have to back out of this. I have non-refundable reservations at the Days Inn Greensboro if someone still needs a room, or has refundable reservations that they'd be willing to cancel and take mine to help me out. Friday and Saturday night for $126. 

Long story short I had a mishap while putting a new set of plugs in my truck. Somehow the porcelain cracked on one of them and now the only way to remedy the problem is to pull the head. My buddy is good friends with a guy that is an ace mechanic and engine builder and I've hung around him quite a bit too. We're afraid the engine might have to be pulled too just to get the head off. I had a dream the day before I proceeded to replace all 16 plugs that this would happen and the plug in the dream is the same one in real life.


----------



## req

claydo said:


>


----------



## Notloudenuf

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I had a dream the day before I proceeded to replace all 16 plugs that this would happen and the plug in the dream is the same one in real life.


What are tomorrow's lotto numbers? :worried:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Notloudenuf said:


> What are tomorrow's lotto numbers? :worried:


Sorry, my brain doesn't do lotto numbers. Sometimes it's vague but the premonition is clear enough most of the time.

With the help of friends in the business I might get out of this for less than originally thought. And if he can just pluck it out of there, suck the fragments out, and get the camera in there I might be good to go.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Sorry, my brain doesn't do lotto numbers. Sometimes it's vague but the premonition is clear enough most of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> With the help of friends in the business I might get out of this for less than originally thought. And if he can just pluck it out of there, suck the fragments out, and get the camera in there I might be good to go.



That is what we will be hoping for - keep us informed.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Even though his shop is in the hood the lot is an old police impound lot so my truck should be safe. Him and my buddy are coming over tonight after work to take a look at it. My buddy that works with this mechanic is the one that makes frequent appearances in the stories from our wilder daysHe knows I'm a trustworthy guy and me and my buddy are like really close brothers (and have been mistaken for brothers a few times) so I'll probably be able to pay him out over time. Regardless I hope he can have it done by next Thursday!


----------



## sirbOOm

Uh... you should be able to just scope camera and take out the shards without pulling the head assuming you haven't run the engine and/or they haven't left the top of the piston. I've had this happen before and I just got a camera from Amazon and with small PVC pipe made a very small shop vac attachment and sucked them out of there no problem. Car is still running perfectly (did an oil change within 50 miles after, too).

And, also, NGK spark plugs or bust.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That's what we're planning on and hope it all works out. When I realized what happened starting the engine was out of the question. I thought it came from the factory with Champions but it had NGK's. Oh well, we'll see how these Champion copper plus plugs do. NAPA only had Champion in stock. We run NGK in our 2-stroke boat motors because they seem to be less prone to fouling but never had a problem with Champion in 4-stroke...I do still prefer NGK though. They'll be getting changed again in about 30k so...


----------



## claydo

You can do eet! Clean out that cylinder and get yer ass up here next week.....just sayin....


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> You can do eet! Clean out that cylinder and get yer ass up here next week.....just sayin....


Waiting for Parson to call me on his lunch hour but Bradshaw will know just what he's dealing with when he gets his eyes on it. This is something I'd rather the skilled mechanic do. If he can get it done here at the house I'll be back in business tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## claydo

Nice.........good luck!


----------



## TheDavel

Unfortunately, I have to pull my name from the list... my car was hit (while parked and unattended for the 3rd time) and is in the repair shop at the moment and things aren't going well with it... (due to an inability to QC their own work, I've rejected the repairs twice thus far)


----------



## Babs

Dang man that absolutely stinks! Sorry to read that. Good luck on the repairs.


----------



## bertholomey

I hate that Dave - I really wanted to meet you, and it would have been great to have you there as a resource for installation questions. Well, we have several other extremely knowledgeable installers too, but you certainly would have been a great resource for several of the fellas......


----------



## bertholomey

Hello all, 

These are my plans for food for the meet. 

*Friday Night* - Clay has graciously agreed to manage this. For those who want to, we will be going out to a local restaurant at a time and place that Clay specifies. 

*Saturday Morning* - Breakfast is on you - you have all the freedom in the world to eat whatever you would like  

*Saturday Lunch* - Cook out - rain or shine. If it rains, it will be more challenging of course. If someone has a little tent type structure they want to throw in the trunk, we can put the grill under that so the griller doesn't get soaked.

Grill Master - Kendal did it last time, and he was fantastic. I believe he 'stepped up' because nobody else took the helm.....if someone loves to grill, has a passion for it, and is blessed with special skill - please make yourself known. I bought a charcoal grill just for this purpose - so that is what we will use for all of the grilling chores. 

My wife will get a headcount around 12:00 noon on Saturday for the burgers / dogs. If you know you will be arriving after 12, but before 2 - let us know so she can include you. The last time we grilled, we had tons of extra burgers / dogs, so we are trying to avoid that this time by her buying the goods the afternoon of the meet. We will buy the buns and someone can bring some cheese. A couple guys brought bottles of condiments and lettuce, etc that was very helpful at the last meet. 

Drinks – we will provide bottled water and Gatorade. If there are soft drinks that you like, please bring them. Again, we have purchased a bunch of sodas that were not consumed, and we ended up dumping them because we don’t drink ‘em. 

Other Items – we could use various types of chips and deserts – just cookies and the like would be great. If anyone wants to bring a favorite cole slaw recipe or baked beans – that would be groovy (Please respond if you are going to bring slaw – otherwise my wife may make some). James – if you could bring that big table again, that would be extremely helpful. 

Smoking – I will set a can on top of a electrical box on the edge of the driveway that will be the designated smoking area. I would appreciate it if the smoking folks would utilize that space / can. 

*Saturday Dinner* – I have decided that since many are going to dinner on Friday night, I really don’t want to try to get into a restaurant on Saturday night. I think I would rather stay at the house and order pizzas. We could continue to listen / talk for those who don’t have to leave early. A bit more laid back / low key. We will just get a head count in the late afternoon and send around a hat to pitch in. 

Make sure you bring some chairs – mostly lawn chairs – we are hoping for good weather, so lounging in lawn chairs would be groovy when not in cars. 

That is about it – some things we will plan out, get ahead of time – some things we will react to and figure out as we go that weekend. My hope and goal is that everyone will have a splendid time. 

Here is a little sign-up list......when signing up, if you could quote just the list and not all of my drivel above it, that would be neighborly of you. 

Burgers / Dogs: me

Buns: me

Cheese: 

Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions:

Condiments: 

Chips: 

Slaw:

Baked beans: 

Deserts:


----------



## jpf150

bertholomey said:


> Burgers / Dogs: me
> 
> Buns: me
> 
> Cheese:
> 
> Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions:
> 
> Condiments:
> 
> Chips: James
> 
> Slaw:
> 
> Baked beans:
> 
> Deserts:


I'll bring some chips and a few 2 liters again. I'll be bringing one of Forrest's tables again as well.


----------



## HighQman1974

Ill get the cheese and the condiments, just give me a list of what you think we need (amounts)


----------



## HighQman1974

HighQman1974 said:


> Ill get the cheese and the condiments, just give me a list of what you think we need (amounts)


Burgers / Dogs: me

Buns: me

Cheese: Matt

Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions:

Condiments: Matt

Chips: 

Slaw:

Baked beans: 

Deserts:


----------



## Beckerson1

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I might have to back out of this. I have non-refundable reservations at the Days Inn Greensboro if someone still needs a room, or has refundable reservations that they'd be willing to cancel and take mine to help me out. Friday and Saturday night for $126.
> 
> Long story short I had a mishap while putting a new set of plugs in my truck. Somehow the porcelain cracked on one of them and now the only way to remedy the problem is to pull the head. My buddy is good friends with a guy that is an ace mechanic and engine builder and I've hung around him quite a bit too. We're afraid the engine might have to be pulled too just to get the head off. I had a dream the day before I proceeded to replace all 16 plugs that this would happen and the plug in the dream is the same one in real life.


Jeez I couldn't imagine having to buy 16 plugs, then this happening. Hopefully it won't be as bad to remedy


----------



## claydo

Burgers / Dogs: me

Buns: me

Cheese: Matt

Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions: Clay

Condiments: Matt

Chips: James

Slaw:

Baked beans: 

Deserts:


----------



## claydo

1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal 
2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female this time *still mad at bertholomey*)
4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are
7) stereo_luver (Chuck) Friday - Time??? / Eat - Yep / Sleeping somewhere or I arrive Saturday morning.
8)Captainobvious (Steve) Friday 5-6pm-ish
9)LadyObvious (Michelle) Friday 5-6pm-ish

One more bump for good measure to make sure these numbers are correct.........any more for Friday night? I didn't hear any objections to k&w so I guess we'll go with that, and I'll be calling them to get the ok on us grouping a table or two together. If their all good with that, then plans will be set. There are two locations in greensboro......so if anyone knows the area well, and knows of reasons one is better than the other......let me know. Other than that, I'll pick the one closest to where the majority are staying.


----------



## JayinMI

I was going to bring some hot dogs as well, buns, chili maybe?
I also plan to bring some soda (that's what you guys call it down there, right? lol) 

Jason, do you have any requests? My gf offered to make something, but wasn't sure what you like. PM me if you have ideas.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Beckerson1 said:


> Jeez I couldn't imagine having to buy 16 plugs, then this happening. Hopefully it won't be as bad to remedy


Each plug was about $2.50 so not too bad. If my engine would have come with platinum or iridium from the factory instead of copper I wouldn't have touched it. I normally trade my vehicles in before the 100k mark. I'm hoping we can suck the shards of porcelain out without having to dislodge them with compressed air. Last thing I want to do is blow a chunk somewhere that can't be reached. If push comes to shove I have some unorthodox ideas but those are last resort.:worried:If you watch Gold Rush, my unorthodox side can be compared to Tony Beets and you know how his wreckless behavior usually turns out


----------



## bertholomey

jpf150 said:


> I'll bring some chips and a few 2 liters again. I'll be bringing one of Forrest's tables again as well.


Thanks James!



HighQman1974 said:


> Ill get the cheese and the condiments, just give me a list of what you think we need (amounts)


Thanks Matt! If you could pick up a medium squeeze bottle of ketchup, mustard, and mayo - that would be great. Guys have brought monster bottles in the past, and not more than a quarter were used. 



JayinMI said:


> I was going to bring some hot dogs as well, buns, chili maybe?
> I also plan to bring some soda (that's what you guys call it down there, right? lol)
> 
> Jason, do you have any requests? My gf offered to make something, but wasn't sure what you like. PM me if you have ideas.
> 
> Jay


That would be great Jay - those dogs, buns, and chili will be well received. Soda Pop would make some very happy indeed  

Thank you and your gf very much for the offer, but I'll be just fine with what everyone else is having. You guys just make it down safely - that would certainly be enough for me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Y'all ever use Tony Chachere's sp? and/or Cavenders on burgers? Best burgers I ever made were loaded with both of those seasonings and enough chopped up onions to choke a goat


----------



## subterFUSE

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Y'all ever use Tony Chachere's sp? and/or Cavenders on burgers? Best burgers I ever made were loaded with both of those seasonings and enough chopped up onions to choke a goat


Better not put any onions in my burgers, or else you guys will experience the worst stink imaginable.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Lousiana hot sauce sets me off. And I think mayo does too.


----------



## Notloudenuf

subterFUSE said:


> Better not put any onions in my burgers, or else you guys will experience the worst stink imaginable.





Hillbilly SQ said:


> Lousiana hot sauce sets me off. And I think mayo does too.


Please guys...not while we're talking about food.  :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

I don't know the area well enough to know if I'll be able to make a grocery run so is it cool if I just leave you and the mrs a donation for buying whatever my slacker tail didn't? I can cover the cost of the slaw or something else if that's cool.


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> I don't know the area well enough to know if I'll be able to make a grocery run so is it cool if I just leave you and the mrs a donation for buying whatever my slacker tail didn't? I can cover the cost of the slaw or something else if that's cool.


I guess I'll need to conger up the 'slacker jar' again and put your name on the side of it  .......J/K


----------



## BigAl205

JayinMI said:


> I also plan to bring some soda (that's what you guys call it down there, right? lol)


No, we call them Coke. Even if it's Pepsi, Dr. Pepper, Mtn. Dew, wherever...it's still a Coke 

...except Coke, then it's a CokeCola, all one word. 



ErinH said:


> I don't know the area well enough to know if I'll be able to make a grocery run so is it cool if I just leave you and the mrs a donation for buying whatever my slacker tail didn't? I can cover the cost of the slaw or something else if that's cool.


I don't recall a full store being close, but there was a Sheetz with a pretty good selection. I'm with Erin, though...after such a long drive, I'd rather just pay the concierge 

***In fact, I'm willing to PayPal some fundage before the trip so you're not coming out-of-pocket up front.


----------



## stereo_luver

For anyone wanting to 'share' some audio files I'll be packing almost 1TB of lossless and much of this is High Quality stuff that is from around the world. A lot of this should be new to you. Please bring a 1TB external drive with USB 3.0 if possible. I'll admit that there are some duplicate folders / files and I haven't had the time to sort through them all. Even using a great program I have to clean duplicate files the time involved isn't in my schedule right now. My desktop has a total of 10.5TB of storage and I've randomly stored a lot of the 4TB of files all over the place. I'll grab .75TB - 1TB of some of the rarest and better files to bring. If anyone needs an external drive let me know and I can get you one before I leave. They run about $75 for a Toshiba or WD USB 3.0 portable. I'll be in the NC area for 4 months working so you could gtg with me later if needed.

If YOU have some files you'd like to share please bring them with you. I personally travel with at least three 1TB-2TB drives for gaining additional material.


Chuck


----------



## claydo

Wow chuck.....that's awesome! Pm incoming!


----------



## ErinH

in case someone here is interested...

I have a couple items up in the classifieds here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eak-22w-4534g00-discovery-8-woofer-4-ohm.html

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...52-fs-gladen-aerospace-20mm-tweeter-pair.html


I could do $120 on the 8" Scan-Speaks and $275 on the Gladen tweeters. (cash or paypal 'gift' in advance would be preferred)

Just tossing it out there...


----------



## Black Rain

Erin, is that $120 for the pair on the Scans?


----------



## ErinH

yes. I'd prefer to have the money paypal'd to me as 'gift' because, frankly, I don't like carrying cash or having to go to the bank to deposit it.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> in case someone here is interested...
> 
> I have a couple items up in the classifieds here:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...eak-22w-4534g00-discovery-8-woofer-4-ohm.html
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...52-fs-gladen-aerospace-20mm-tweeter-pair.html
> 
> 
> I could do $120 on the 8" Scan-Speaks and $275 on the Gladen tweeters. (cash or paypal 'gift' in advance would be preferred)
> 
> Just tossing it out there...


Those scans be ok for door 8's in the Taco ya think? Mated to a 2-3" mid of some flavor yet unknown, topped off with the D3004's?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs and Juan, remind me to turn my subwoofer off so you can hear the 7's hammer in my doors. I'm betting the 8's would be nearly double the clean stoutness of the 7's. I'm running the 8 ohm version of the 7's because modeled in winisd they're about 3db hotter IB at 80hz vs the 4 ohm version. Not sure if it makes a noticeable real world difference but on paper they were convincing enough. I wish I would have gotten the 4 ohm Discovery 7's now to free up a pair of channels to bridge to a sub. 3 amps, 2 distros, 2 minidsp 2x4's, 3 rca cables, and several feet of 6g welding cable and other misc wiring is like having 10lbs of crap in a 5lb bag even though my front seats are cavernous enough to park a couple of compact cars under.


----------



## Black Rain

Chris, I will. I have heard nothing but good reviews about the Scan mids and how much output they give you even in a door environment. But I hear they need a bit of power to really see them perform?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

My 7's did ok on the Mosconi 120.4 in straight 4ch mode giving 75rms give or take at 8 ohms but I had to push it to the ragged edge. I'd rather give a driver 200+ of clean power over not enough power with mild clipping. Each of mine have about 250rms going to them playing from 75-900. I bypassed the filter just to see how they did playing all the way down and they were quite impressive. I could likely get away with 60hz hp for daily listening but there's simply no need to do that when my subs are perfectly capable of seamlessly handing off to them well into the 70's or even 80's. If I ever end up with a second vehicle later on and keeping my truck as a tow rig I'd be very happy with Discovery 7's in all 4 doors crossed around 60hz and no sub. Pair in the back would only be playing midbass to take strain off the ones up front.


----------



## Babs

Looks like the RS75 should mate well with the 8's.. I know for fact that mid will fit stealth in my truck door. Graph looks like off axis starts around 1k roughly. If someone will jump on my Dayton HO I just posted, I can do it.  Damnit! LOL!!!


----------



## ErinH

Juan bought 'em. 


Now, someone wanna buy those Gladen tweeters?


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Erin, it'll be great to see you again and dig your brain for some enclosure concepts and demoing.


----------



## Babs

Bastard!  LOL!!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Sorry Babs....lol


----------



## Babs

Enjoy! Maybe hear em at the meet? Oops times running out.


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

No they wont be in for the meet. I'm doing a whole new rebuild for my Kia Sorento. I've acquired some new amps (new for me). Now got some new Midbasses, too and need to create some enclosures and am on the market for 1 or 2 new subs.

I will have a down graded setup with my current gear though. It'll be enough to have demos.


----------



## Babs

Just so happens.
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/178690-dayton-ho-10-subwoofer.html


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks Babs, but I'm liking the new SD3 12s. Being as I have an SUV, I feel I need a bit more output than a 10 though. Thats why I'm looking forward to hearing yours.

This is the reason I love coming to our meets. It gives me an opportunity to sample different drivers in different environments.


----------



## HighQman1974

I got your squeeze bottles of condiments and Ill raise you some Vernors. Dont we have some fans coming?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Looks like the RS75 should mate well with the 8's.. I know for fact that mid will fit stealth in my truck door. Graph looks like off axis starts around 1k roughly. If someone will jump on my Dayton HO I just posted, I can do it.  Damnit! LOL!!!


I'm not sure what your experience with the rs75 was/is but I had to make a HUGE cut at 800hz with the peq to kill a nasty breakup and bring them in at 1000. And I had to cut them off at 6000 with a 12db slope up top. Comb filtering may or may not be causing them to not be usable past where I crossed them but I know for a fact that comb filtering is a problem with my dash locations. The 5f's were just somewhat graceful playing through it at around 8khz. Hit them with frequency centered pink noise at around 8khz and the comb ringing was LOUD. The amtpod tweets mate up nicely with the timbre of the rs75. I like a laid back midrange and that's what I have now

In other news, Bradshaw got the lodged plug out. It was being held in completely by porcelain. I won't say how he did it but it was 100% safe for the engine and got the job done in about an hour. With a cigarette hanging out of his mouth and foul language getting mumbled he made quick work out of a job that could have easily been a lot worse. Gotta love mechanics who can think on their feet and think outside the box. See y'all next weekend


----------



## claydo

Congrats heelbeely. Glad yer gonna make it out!


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> In other news, Bradshaw got the lodged plug out. It was being held in completely by porcelain. I won't say how he did it but it was 100% safe for the engine and got the job done in about an hour. With a cigarette hanging out of his mouth and foul language getting mumbled he made quick work out of a job that could have easily been a lot worse. Gotta love mechanics who can think on their feet and think outside the box. See y'all next weekend


I'd settle for a mechanic that can do their job. We always get the "Oh, it must be the fault of your remote start," or "We can't work on your car with aftermarket equipment installed." Nowadays most "mechanics" need a $70k machine to tell them what's wrong. Maybe they should just called the "parts swappers."

That's why old school guys are the best.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

HighQman1974 said:


> I got your squeeze bottles of condiments and Ill raise you some Vernors. Dont we have some fans coming?


I was gonna bring some Faygo and Vernors, as well as Koegels natural casing Viennas. You could say I'm a fan, but I'm from Michigan. lol

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Black Rain said:


> No they wont be in for the meet. I'm doing a whole new rebuild for my Kia Sorento. I've acquired some new amps (new for me). Now got some new Midbasses, too and need to create some enclosures and am on the market for 1 or 2 new subs.
> 
> I will have a down graded setup with my current gear though. It'll be enough to have demos.


Interested in some Dayton RSS265s? I know someone here had one for sale, and I have one I'm not currently using...lol

I also see a rebuild for my Kia in the future.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

stereo_luver said:


> For anyone wanting to 'share' some audio files I'll be packing almost 1TB of lossless and much of this is High Quality stuff that is from around the world. A lot of this should be new to you. Please bring a 1TB external drive with USB 3.0 if possible. I'll admit that there are some duplicate folders / files and I haven't had the time to sort through them all. Even using a great program I have to clean duplicate files the time involved isn't in my schedule right now. My desktop has a total of 10.5TB of storage and I've randomly stored a lot of the 4TB of files all over the place. I'll grab .75TB - 1TB of some of the rarest and better files to bring. If anyone needs an external drive let me know and I can get you one before I leave. They run about $75 for a Toshiba or WD USB 3.0 portable. I'll be in the NC area for 4 months working so you could gtg with me later if needed.
> 
> If YOU have some files you'd like to share please bring them with you. I personally travel with at least three 1TB-2TB drives for gaining additional material.
> 
> 
> Chuck


Good lord! I have a 160GB iPod classic and it's only got like 5000 songs on it. And I thought that was kind of a lot. haha

Jay


----------



## stereo_luver

I finished transferring Clay's files this morning. 32,142 files @ 802 gigs. LOL

Chuck


----------



## claydo

Deaaamm....nice chuck! Can't wait to dig in, thanks!


----------



## ErinH

I'd be all for the extra tunes but the last thing I need is an excuse to let my ADD run rampant on 10 bajillion songs.


----------



## ErinH

I say Friday night we forgo dinner and just go see Fast and Furious 7. Come on.... who's with me?!


----------



## sirbOOm

JayinMI said:


> I'd settle for a mechanic that can do their job. We always get the "Oh, it must be the fault of your remote start," or "We can't work on your car with aftermarket equipment installed." Nowadays most "mechanics" need a $70k machine to tell them what's wrong. Maybe they should just called the "parts swappers."
> 
> That's why old school guys are the best.
> 
> Jay


We have a former Lexus diagnostic tech at our shop and people come in asking him to check out their car for X, Y, and Z because dealers refuse to do anything because there's a subwoofer in the trunk or some other stuff. He left Lexus because of what I'm about to say (and he makes more money at Sound Sensations, no doubt!). 

I asked him why dealerships don't do anything seemingly but plug in a computer and he said that as dealerships get more and more consolidated, they tend to cut costs in the service department and the most unfortunate one is that they go down to a SINGLE diagnostic technician vs. having 2 or 3 and so they don't have the time to do "manual" diagnostics and often won't if you have aftermarket equipment that they've decided may be related.


----------



## sirbOOm

ErinH said:


> I say Friday night we forgo dinner and just go see Fast and Furious 7. Come on.... who's with me?!


It was terrible - don't bother until it's on Redbox. I walked out of the theater with such a face that someone was like "Man, what movie did you just see?!"


----------



## sirbOOm

stereo_luver said:


> I finished transferring Clay's files this morning. 32,142 files @ 802 gigs. LOL
> 
> Chuck


Does that include his street rap videos with the booty clappin'?


----------



## ErinH

sirbOOm said:


> It was terrible - don't bother until it's on Redbox. I walked out of the theater with such a face that someone was like "Man, what movie did you just see?!"


I don't care what you say. I will see it and it will be awesome!


----------



## sirbOOm

ErinH said:


> I don't care what you say. I will see it and it will be awesome!


Yeah but who are you gonna make out with in the back?


----------



## ErinH

well, apparently not you. but you're not really my type, either. so, ha!


----------



## sirbOOm

ErinH said:


> well, apparently not you. but you're not really my type, either. so, ha!


That's okay. I didn't want to anyway. 























:bigcry:


----------



## claydo

There's always al erin!.......lol

Do you really dig those movies.....or you just ****ing around? The first one was so fake I couldn't get around it.......haven't seen another one since....is there really 7 now? I mean Vin diesels acting.....it's on par with Steven Segal......just sayin...


----------



## ErinH

Yes. I really like them. They're entertaining. I laugh when people are actually upset at those movies because they're too fake. Do they get as upset at Superman movies for the same reason? Lol


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I say Friday night we forgo dinner and just go see Fast and Furious 7. Come on.... who's with me?!


I'm in!


----------



## Babs

JayinMI said:


> Interested in some Dayton RSS265s? I know someone here had one for sale, and I have one I'm not currently using...lol
> 
> I also see a rebuild for my Kia in the future.
> 
> Jay


Jay, 
Oops.. Thought you were looking for one, rather than also looking to get rid of one. Yeah two in a build would just be silly in the right enclosure. Hmm if the Qts were higher maybe IB but I dunno. Probably not an ideal driver for that.
LINK


----------



## claydo

ErinH said:


> Yes. I really like them. They're entertaining. I laugh when people are actually upset at those movies because they're too fake. Do they get as upset at Superman movies for the same reason? Lol



I don't mind fake....when it's fake type material (ie; superheroes, science fiction), nor do I get upset with blatant liberties in a movie. The storyline just has to make sense, and the actors have to be convincing....lol. BTW I don't care for the superman movies either......lol.


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> I'm in!


And yall really gonna skip dinner/hanging out for a movie? C'mon fellers that **** is playin in yer hometowns! Erin.....you have a thing about eating in public or sumthin, I don't think I've seen you eat......like ever!

If you do have a thing.....we could skip the meal and just go hang out.....hate to see ya not included since yer from so far away......those who want can like hit a drive thru maybe?


----------



## Babs

Actually.. Someone mentioned Hibachi. Hmm I gotta rethink. And yeah I've not met anyone before so I'd actually wanna sure enough converse.


----------



## ErinH

Oh, man... I was just kidding about seeing the movie as a group. I really do want to see it... eventually... but not Friday. I'd rather hang out with you guys in an environment we can chat it up.


----------



## Babs

Ok.. Mad rush to find a big enough portable drive. Open to suggestions. Didn't realize these cheap ones were still platter but ok, I'm open minded, though I've become an SSD fanboy. I will have my laptop with me though, but still it's only got 120g in it now.


----------



## claydo

Sweet! I thought you guys were gonna bail on us.....lol. So you do eat then, lol.

Sorry babs....the hibachi was a no go.....we have settled on k&w for a more traditional menu for the less adventurous.....

And talk to chuck about yer drive, he offered, and I let him pick me one up.....cool guy that chuck!


----------



## bertholomey

claydo said:


> There's always al erin!.......lol
> 
> The first one was so fake I couldn't get around it.......haven't seen another one since....is there really 7 now? I mean Vin diesels acting.....it's on par with Steven Segal......just sayin...


Hmmm - well, Claydo....I'd like to jump in for just a sec....not to turn this thread into a film review or anything......I'm with Erin on this one....I enjoyed the movies for what they were. I really enjoyed the 1st and 2nd one.....the third would have been really good if it had Paul Walker (couldn't stand that dude's Texas drawl).

The cars have fascinated me.....would be really fun to 'borrow' one for a week - see what it is like to drive one around (would look a bit weird in Randleman). 

As far as Vin Diesel.....I am a fan. I think he is great when he is in his element.....like _Pitch Black_ for example......that part was made for him. I liked him in _A Man Apart_ - hard undercover Vice cop. 

Probably well equated with our favorite Keanu Reeves......pretty awful all-around, but I liked him in _Point Break_, and he was good in _The Matrix_....pretty much anything else....forgetaboutit......


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

JayinMI said:


> I'd settle for a mechanic that can do their job. We always get the "Oh, it must be the fault of your remote start," or "We can't work on your car with aftermarket equipment installed." Nowadays most "mechanics" need a $70k machine to tell them what's wrong. Maybe they should just called the "parts swappers."
> 
> That's why old school guys are the best.
> 
> Jay


This guy learned from an old man decades ago and never went to school to learn how to do things by the book. He's great at thinking on his feet and will modify tools to get them where they need to go. My bench vise really came in handy for that reason. A REAL mechanic is worth far more than what they get paid because they seem to be a dying breed. He told me to pay him what I thought the job was worth to me. I think I need to give him about double what I gave him initially. He really did work hard working around that brake booster. Hell I may find out what brand of cigs he smokes and get a carton for him. Cash plus a gift ftw!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll have over 400 gigs free on my laptop and another 25 or so free on my 60 gig flash drive. I could even get some other flash drives as well. I'm just not a fan of portable hard drives now that I've fallen in love with flash drives and sd cards.


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Hmmm - well, Claydo....I'd like to jump in for just a sec....not to turn this thread into a film review or anything......I'm with Erin on this one....I enjoyed the movies for what they were. I really enjoyed the 1st and 2nd one.....the third would have been really good if it had Paul Walker (couldn't stand that dude's Texas drawl).
> 
> The cars have fascinated me.....would be really fun to 'borrow' one for a week - see what it is like to drive one around (would look a bit weird in Randleman).
> 
> As far as Vin Diesel.....I am a fan. I think he is great when he is in his element.....like _Pitch Black_ for example......that part was made for him. I liked him in _A Man Apart_ - hard undercover Vice cop.
> 
> Probably well equated with our favorite Keanu Reeves......pretty awful all-around, but I liked him in _Point Break_, and he was good in _The Matrix_....pretty much anything else....forgetaboutit......



Well.....I ain't gonna hate on anyone's movie likes, I have enjoyed movies others have hated plenty of times! Just not my thing, that's all, lol. Weak acting has turned me away from a lot of popular entertainment. Had a buddy tell me I just had to watch a television show called "walking dead", sheesh, I didn't even get 2 episodes deep before the unconvincing actors had me hating the show......


----------



## Babs

Black Rain said:


> Thanks Babs, but I'm liking the new SD3 12s. Being as I have an SUV, I feel I need a bit more output than a 10 though. Thats why I'm looking forward to hearing yours.
> 
> This is the reason I love coming to our meets. It gives me an opportunity to sample different drivers in different environments.


With SUV cabin gain, I suspect two 10's even would rock your ride. I've been rather impressed with the little SD-3 10. Two would simply be silly. But don'tcha know I wish Audio Integrations made a matching right side box. I'm silly like that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I like the cone area my 2 12's have


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Well.....I ain't gonna hate on anyone's movie likes, I have enjoyed movies others have hated plenty of times! Just not my thing, that's all, lol. Weak acting has turned me away from a lot of popular entertainment. Had a buddy tell me I just had to watch a television show called "walking dead", sheesh, I didn't even get 2 episodes deep before the unconvincing actors had me hating the show......


I'm addicted to "Bates Motel". Great acting that's actually believable.


----------



## Black Rain

Babs said:


> With SUV cabin gain, I suspect two 10's even would rock your ride. I've been rather impressed with the little SD-3 10. Two would simply be silly. But don'tcha know I wish Audio Integrations made a matching right side box. I'm silly like that.


I'm considering 2 SD3 10s as well, if not just a Single SD3 12. I have [email protected] to play with for subs. What are you feeding your 10?


----------



## Babs

Black Rain said:


> I'm considering 2 SD3 10s as well, if not just a Single SD3 12. I have [email protected] to play with for subs. What are you feeding your 10?



I'm rocking a JAD1200.1 NVX amp so I think it's like 400-500 watts. Dual 2ohm running at 4 ohm. The NVX is pretty much like a slightly upgraded or maybe not PPI Phantom. I'd bet you've got plenty for anything up to and including two 12's.


----------



## Black Rain

Ooh ok, i wonder if the 12s will be the same power handling


----------



## Babs

Prolly close. They're not hard to drive at all I think sealed. Jacob did a bang up job on the new design. I'm actually measuring flat down to subsonic. Though I noticed accepting Helix trims really pulled back my gains a good bit but wow the detail. I did measure in REW to compare but don't have the eye for what I'm seeing like a pro but she's playing at the stock Helix house curve pretty close according to the Helix tool anyway. It actually trimmed a shade off the sub.

I really gotta do my build thread.


----------



## Black Rain

Well I'm staying posted to his updates along to Nick @SI. They both are my 2 contenders.


----------



## ErinH

I have been trying to nail down some tracks for a meet disc and I can't make up my mind. too many that are 'fun' or 'demo'. so, I'm making (2) CDs. bring your cases, boys. and bring an open mind.


----------



## Butt Hz

ErinH said:


> and bring an open mind.


Erin's Disney Extravaganza :laugh:

I migh make up a demo disk myself...hmmm


----------



## Notloudenuf

Butt Hz said:


> I migh make up a demo disk myself...hmmm


Butt Hz Disco Fever


----------



## stereo_luver

I got you guys that asked a few files loaded up on the external drives. I left you some room to add some of your own.



Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver

Oh and just in case you like a little Pink Floyd.



Chuck


----------



## Black Rain

I need to get off my butt and create one made. I have been sampling thru my stash but havent buckled doqn down on which ones. Think I'll start tonight and load Audacity software to do the conversions.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> I have been trying to nail down some tracks for a meet disc and I can't make up my mind. too many that are 'fun' or 'demo'. so, I'm making (2) CDs. bring your cases, boys. and bring an open mind.


If you have any balls at all you'll put "Barbie Girl" and "Never Gonna Give You Up" on your demo cd's even if it's just as a joke:laugh:


----------



## ErinH

I actually have a few Rick Astley songs on my iPod already.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I love that rich sounding voice he has.


----------



## claydo




----------



## ErinH

Rick Roll!


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> Bing's coming!



Is Bing going to check out what we have going on on the East Coast?


----------



## Black Rain

Is he really coming?


----------



## Notloudenuf

Burgers / Dogs: me

Buns: me

Cheese: Matt

Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions: Clay

Condiments: Matt

Chips: James

Slaw:

Baked beans: 

Pasta Salad: Kendal

Deserts: Kendal (salted caramel brownies)


----------



## claydo

Mmmmm, fancy brownies. That reminds me jason......who was the long distance traveler you made reference to earlier? They still coming?


----------



## bertholomey

As far as I know, they (all of them) are still coming.


----------



## crea_78

Must be Richard (Papasin) and Linda... just a shot in the dark.


----------



## JayinMI

That would be awesome.

Maybe they'll get Jim to tag along as well. lol

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

Would that be an East vs West comparison. ....lol


----------



## claydo

TEASE!!


----------



## Babs

I'm on the beans. Just no blasting in my car! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhereAmEye?

I'll bring something, just let me know.


----------



## JayinMI

I guess I'll show up with what I show up with, and someone will get to take leftovers home? lol

Jay


----------



## papasin

crea_78 said:


> Must be Richard (Papasin) and Linda... just a shot in the dark.



Guess we better start driving.


----------



## red13_69_84

I dont think im going to be able to make it as that is the last weekend im in nc and i dont want to miss out on time with the friends im visiting and my car was eactly in a stage of acceptance for me.


----------



## casey

Let me know on slaw choices




Notloudenuf said:


> Burgers / Dogs: me
> 
> Buns: me
> 
> Cheese: Matt
> 
> Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions: Clay
> 
> Condiments: Matt
> 
> Chips: James
> 
> Slaw: Casey (yall want store bought which is usually sweet or tangy home made?)
> 
> Baked beans: Casey
> 
> Pasta Salad: Kendal
> 
> Deserts: Kendal (salted caramel brownies)


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

papasin said:


> Guess we better start driving.


If y'all do it cannonball run style y'all wouldn't have to leave until Thursday morningCould always load the Smart into the bed of my truck and ride with me the last 800 miles


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> I'm on the beans. Just no blasting in my car!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I try not to make promises I can't keep so...:surprised:


----------



## JayinMI

Babs said:


> I'm on the beans. Just no blasting in my car!
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk





Hillbilly SQ said:


> I try not to make promises I can't keep so...:surprised:


Not to self: Demo Babs' car BEFORE Hillbilly. lol

Jay


----------



## Darkrider

Got my build thread updated (so many huge pics). The Kia will be there! It's in OK shape. The tune is a little rough right now, but it's a good start. Tweeter pods will be rough looking, but they are doing their jobs for now. Excited to see everyone again!


----------



## papasin

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If y'all do it cannonball run style y'all wouldn't have to leave until Thursday morningCould always load the Smart into the bed of my truck and ride with me the last 800 miles



Thanks for the offer. Or we could tow both the Civic and the Smart with this thing on our driveway.


----------



## claydo

Ok folks.....after talking with a greensboro resident I work with, he voiced his preference for one k&w over the others, so I went ahead and called to confirm that they would seat us all together, the manager assured me that wouldn't be a problem. So....here it is!

Friday night supper will officially be happening at 6:00pm April 24 at 1661 Westchester Drive, High Point, n.c 27262. Looking forward to hanging with you guys!


----------



## subterFUSE

I'm driving up Friday night, but won't be there until late. Got to work until Friday afternoon before I can leave, and it's about a 4 hour drive.

Will see everyone Saturday morning.


----------



## bertholomey

papasin said:


> Thanks for the offer. Or we could tow both the Civic and the Smart with this thing on our driveway.



Definitely bring that! I'll chip in for gas



claydo said:


> Ok folks.....after talking with a greensboro resident I work with, he voiced his preference for one k&w over the others, so I went ahead and called to confirm that they would seat us all together, the manager assured me that wouldn't be a problem. So....here it is!
> 
> Friday night supper will officially be happening at 6:00pm April 24 at 1661 Westchester Drive, High Point, n.c 27262. Looking forward to hanging with you guys!



Thank you so much Clay for getting that together - it will be a good time for sure!



subterFUSE said:


> I'm driving up Friday night, but won't be there until late. Got to work until Friday afternoon before I can leave, and it's about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> 
> 
> Will see everyone Saturday morning.



Awesome! So glad that you be able to make it!


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> Let me know on slaw choices


Whatever you feel like doing....if time doesn't permit, and it needs to be store-bought....then rock it! Otherwise, it would be great to have tangy home made.


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If y'all do it cannonball run style y'all wouldn't have to leave until Thursday morningCould always load the Smart into the bed of my truck and ride with me the last 800 miles


Richard (and Linda's) daughter has a power wheels style Smart car. When we loading things into Jim's truck after Finals were over they asked if I'd help put the Smart in the bed, and I asked "Which One?"

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Babs said:


> Jay,
> Oops.. Thought you were looking for one, rather than also looking to get rid of one. Yeah two in a build would just be silly in the right enclosure. Hmm if the Qts were higher maybe IB but I dunno. Probably not an ideal driver for that.
> LINK


DRTHJTA ran 2 of them in .55 ft3. And it sounded great. I was amazed considering enclosure size. I built the box in my car to about .55 for one and then it didn't fit. :blush:

But the Illusion seems to be doing better after a little bit of tune time.

I'm finally getting some impact on the drum at the beginning of Hotel California.

I also have a ported enclosure for mine that is like .68 and tuned to about 30Hz. Worked well in my last car.

Jay


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

papasin said:


> Thanks for the offer. Or we could tow both the Civic and the Smart with this thing on our driveway.


Man that white beast looks nice lowered! I've been considering giving my white quadcab a 2/4 drop when I decide to put new shocks on it. The drop would be to lower the center of gravity and make it easier for this short hillbilly to get in and out.

Jason, will you send those of us your address who don't have it already or don't have it documented from previous meets? Thanks.


----------



## bose301s

Less than a week, looking forward to this! Jason, could you PM me your address, I lost it yet again


----------



## Serieus

getting close! looks like we may end up getting rained on, this will be the first meet i've attended that hasn't had good weather. unfortunate but it should still be a great time


----------



## Babs

bose301s said:


> Less than a week, looking forward to this! Jason, could you PM me your address, I lost it yet again


Oh Crap.. I just checked and I had to purge PM's so I accidentally deleted the address as well. Please resend or Bose shoot it over to me. Duh! Smooth move on my part.


----------



## ErinH

Serieus said:


> getting close! looks like we may end up getting rained on, this will be the first meet i've attended that hasn't had good weather. unfortunate but it should still be a great time


I hope it doesn't rain on us. Sucks to drive that far just to get rained on. It's rained nearly every day here for the past two weeks. I'm sick of it.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> Oh, man... I was just kidding about seeing the movie as a group. I really do want to see it... eventually... but not Friday. I'd rather hang out with you guys in an environment we can chat it up.



Agreed.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> Oh, man... I was just kidding about seeing the movie as a group. I really do want to see it... eventually... but not Friday. I'd rather hang out with you guys in an environment we can chat it up.



Agreed


----------



## captainobvious

stereo_luver said:


> I got you guys that asked a few files loaded up on the external drives. I left you some room to add some of your own.
> 
> 
> 
> Chuck



Damn Chuck. lol!

And here I thought my 32gig USB stick would be enough to grab some good tunes...


----------



## captainobvious

claydo said:


> Ok folks.....after talking with a greensboro resident I work with, he voiced his preference for one k&w over the others, so I went ahead and called to confirm that they would seat us all together, the manager assured me that wouldn't be a problem. So....here it is!
> 
> Friday night supper will officially be happening at 6:00pm April 24 at 1661 Westchester Drive, High Point, n.c 27262. Looking forward to hanging with you guys!



Thanks Clay for handling that for us to get it setup


----------



## captainobvious

subterFUSE said:


> I'm driving up Friday night, but won't be there until late. Got to work until Friday afternoon before I can leave, and it's about a 4 hour drive.
> 
> Will see everyone Saturday morning.



Excellent! Glad you're making the trip. I really want to get a demo in that sweet car


----------



## Babs

^ Interesting. Finally seeing some Speed3's around. Beastly little cars. Never seen the interior of one, or under hood for that matter. Zoom Zoom!


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> I hope it doesn't rain on us. Sucks to drive that far just to get rained on. It's rained nearly every day here for the past two weeks. I'm sick of it.


Yeah no kidding.. Makes me think, if I can remember, bring shoe-wipe mat thingy I have and something to substitute for floor-mat sheets. Not so much for me, but so I don't go sitting my wet dirty feet in someone else's car. Someone do the good weather dance.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> Yeah no kidding.. Makes me think, if I can remember, bring shoe-wipe mat thingy I have and something to substitute for floor-mat sheets. Not so much for me, but so I don't go sitting my wet dirty feet in someone else's car. Someone do the good weather dance.


My floor mats are neoprene so you ain't gonna hurt them. Still hope it doesn't rain though. I've been to 15-20 of these meets and don't remember it ever raining more than just a few sprinkles here and there. If it does rain we could always spend more time in each others cars listening instead of standing around them sharing deep thoughts


----------



## ErinH

that's what I was thinking. if nothing else, it forces us to demo some systems. just watch out for your battery chargers!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Put the charger/power supply under the hood or under the car on the ground


----------



## ErinH

I've got mine on a dolly that keeps it off then ground. Still, electrical cords running across the wet ground hasn't ever been something I'd take for granted. Especially if I'm the one standing in the puddle shared with someone's charger and cord. All the more reason to not stand around yapping.


----------



## ErinH

Anyway, I'm gonna have faith the rain will hold off. And if nothing else, if it does rain, we won't have to worry about pollen!


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> that's what I was thinking. if nothing else, it forces us to demo some systems. just watch out for your battery chargers!


Speaking of.. All I have is a little Schumacher 1.5 amp.  
I imagine the 30amp regulated bench supply I picked up wouldn't be kosher.


----------



## subterFUSE

CTek Multi US 25000 is what I have. (I always think of Cartman and laugh when I mention the model number) 

It's a smart charger for advanced batteries, plus it has a Supply mode for running the car without the engine. It's enough supply to keep the Voltage at 13.5 V while the stereo is playing.


----------



## crea_78

Looks like an 80% chance of rain in Greensboro which isn't too far from Jason's house  5pm being the highest %


----------



## subterFUSE

crea_78 said:


> Looks like an 80% chance of rain in Greensboro which isn't too far from Jason's house  5pm being the highest %


'Tis the season.


----------



## casey

the forecast will change at least two times before then. I wouldnt worry too much


----------



## jpf150

That just means everyone needs to get there early haha. I'll see if I can bring one of those tent things that you see on the beach all the time. I know we have one but I'll have to ask my dad to bring it for me. With the weather and work this week I might not even have time to wash the truck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Well looks like this weather is trying to ruin out GTG


----------



## JayinMI

So we'll all just be inside listening to Jason's NZ3AlBe's, then? lol

Jay


----------



## DBlevel

I'm questionable for the meet. Won't know for sure till Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Notloudenuf

casey said:


> the forecast will change at least two times before then. I wouldnt worry too much


^ This


----------



## casey

JayinMI said:


> So we'll all just be inside listening to Jason's NZ3AlBe's, then? lol
> 
> Jay


got to listen to them yesterday. They sound gooooood


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> got to listen to them yesterday. They sound gooooood


Thanks Casey. Especially thank you for knocking it out of the park with that detail. You did an awesome job! The car felt much more aerodynamic driving it to the airport today  

For anyone that wants to contribute monetarily to the cause of throwing this shin dig together.....nice way to get away from all of this doom and gloom weather discussion ......I can have a very small cup that you can drop some coins into or you can pp me some coins (I have a feeling Al would find a way to do that......I'll get a notice that coins have been deposited in my account): [email protected].


----------



## crea_78

Jason, I will PP you some $$ for this weekend. Maybe towards the end of this week, but I will contribute some towards the food, etc.


----------



## Butt Hz

bertholomey said:


> I can have a very small cup that you can drop some coins into or you can pp me some coins (I have a feeling Al would find a way to do that......I'll get a notice that coins have been deposited in my account): [email protected].


----------



## bertholomey

I'm having PP mail those 7 cents to me......I'll put them in a frame and hang 'em on the wall with a plate that reads, "From Al with love"......and then a shot of that Batman......


----------



## Butt Hz

I started to make it .03 but I didn't want to look like a cheapskate


----------



## bertholomey

Butt Hz said:


> I started to make it .03 but I didn't want to look like a cheapskate


You could NEVER be looked at as a cheapskate!


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> I'm having PP mail those 7 cents to me......I'll put them in a frame and hang 'em on the wall with a plate that reads, "From Al with love"......and then a shot of that Batman......


Did he send it as "gift"? If not, it's more like $0.0678.


----------



## stereo_luver

Babs said:


> Yeah no kidding.. Makes me think, if I can remember, bring shoe-wipe mat thingy I have and something to substitute for floor-mat sheets. Not so much for me, but so I don't go sitting my wet dirty feet in someone else's car. Someone do the good weather dance.


You'll need that may when you get OUT of my truck LOL

Chuck


----------



## Butt Hz

ErinH said:


> Did he send it as "gift"? If not, it's more like $0.0678.


:laugh:


----------



## Babs

stereo_luver said:


> You'll need that may when you get OUT of my truck LOL
> 
> Chuck


Hehe.. After all the install going on for like EVER, I've been buttoning her back together and since having all the mats out, inside lighted and working, I've been vacuuming like really well. My rear seat is definitely a concert of spills (kids to school etc) but doggone floors, except driver, are freakin' immaculate. I better get over that, but sure is nice on occasion. Took a look at the paint. Oh my poor beat up Civic. :sad:


----------



## topsub

I hope to be able to make it. I drop my truck off wednesday at prodyno to get my supercharger installed on my truck and will get it back friday. So i hope it runs for the trip.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I have faith the weather will make a change in our favor. It always seems to come to its senses for these things.


----------



## bertholomey

topsub said:


> I hope to be able to make it. I drop my truck off wednesday at prodyno to get my supercharger installed on my truck and will get it back friday. So i hope it runs for the trip.



It would be AWESOME to see that truck!!!


----------



## req

im gone for the weekend and you all add five pages for me to read. I have to read it if im going to be in on the jokes when I get there...

Jason, I have some coins from Dubai and Bahrain I could part with


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Hehe.. After all the install going on for like EVER, I've been buttoning her back together and since having all the mats out, inside lighted and working, I've been vacuuming like really well. My rear seat is definitely a concert of spills (kids to school etc) but doggone floors, except driver, are freakin' immaculate. I better get over that, but sure is nice on occasion. Took a look at the paint. Oh my poor beat up Civic. :sad:


it's funny...

before every meet like this or Finals each year, I worry about getting the car interior all spiffed up. vacuuming, windex, etc... even pulling panels and repainting them. last year after Finals I told myself no more. No one gets in a car and worries about specs of dust here or there. I don't personally think "OMG" if someone has unfinished pillars or stuff in their passenger seat. Basically, as long as it doesn't look like you raise animals in the car, no one is really going to be bothered by a dirty car, to the level we think they are. 

same goes for minor install imperfections. sure, if you point it out I'll notice it, but by and large, I'm just in it to demo some tunes, provide feedback and learn a bit about what you did.


----------



## ErinH

one last shameless self-promotion...

I've still yet to sell the Gladen tweeters and I'm honestly surprised. If anyone coming to the meet wants them, I would take $275 cash (or PP gift). That's less than half of MSRP. I'm practically giving them away at that price.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-like-new-gladen-aerospace-20mm-tweeters.html


----------



## topsub

bertholomey said:


> It would be AWESOME to see that truck!!!


thanks, It should get out of the shop friday some time. So if it is working well and will run i will drive it up later in the evening. it is about 1 hour and half away from me.


I have to be gentle on it because the tranny won't hold the power. I am waiting for my built one.


----------



## claydo

Damn erin....nice price on the tweets! If I didn't need my tweets to drop lower I believe I'd be all over these.....they would he perfect to mate to a 3" or 4" mid!


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> one last shameless self-promotion...
> 
> I've still yet to sell the Gladen tweeters and I'm honestly surprised. If anyone coming to the meet wants them, I would take $275 cash (or PP gift). That's less than half of MSRP. I'm practically giving them away at that price.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-like-new-gladen-aerospace-20mm-tweeters.html


Already shot the tweeter wod on a set of Scandinavian beauties. 





ErinH said:


> Basically, as long as it doesn't look like you raise animals in the car, no one is really going to be bothered by a dirty car, to the level we think they are.


You know you were thinkin' it... Classic! I might consider a spray down but it's kinda got a new-sub-box smell going on that's kinda pleasing. Smells like BASS!


----------



## Babs

Babs said:


> Already shot the tweeter wod on a set of Scandinavian beauties.


..freudian slip. Sorry 

Not these Scandinavian beauties..


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> it's funny...
> 
> before every meet like this or Finals each year, I worry about getting the car interior all spiffed up. vacuuming, windex, etc... even pulling panels and repainting them. last year after Finals I told myself no more. No one gets in a car and worries about specs of dust here or there. I don't personally think "OMG" if someone has unfinished pillars or stuff in their passenger seat. Basically, as long as it doesn't look like you raise animals in the car, no one is really going to be bothered by a dirty car, to the level we think they are.
> 
> same goes for minor install imperfections. sure, if you point it out I'll notice it, but by and large, I'm just in it to demo some tunes, provide feedback and learn a bit about what you did.


I have a compost pile in my floor right now from all the loose grass that has collected in it over the past 6 months. The only time I suck all the debris out of it is when I'm going to a g2g. Also never cleaned the dust off the dash after cutting the inside of it to get the dd in there. I'll give it a quick cleaning, but only because it really needs it after not getting it all winter.


----------



## HighQman1974

I just pulled an 80PRS if anyone is interested Ill bring it to the meet. 3 weeks of use. You can make me an offer there, its just money. Ill put it between the Ketchup and Mustard


----------



## WhereAmEye?

I'll take the ketchup


----------



## HighQman1974

Good I wanted the mustard...


----------



## bertholomey

I know a few folks are bringing meet discs and hard drives.....but please bring some of your favorite discs to demo - whatever it is.....David Allan Coe's Greatest Hits.....whatever. I don't really want to hear my meet disc every time I give a demo in my car. Please arrive with some discs that you really are dying to hear in other's cars - either to hear whether the car will stumble with the material or to hear your music in a whole new way in an amazing system.


----------



## bertholomey

And......if anyone is interested....I'll be selling a Peachtree Audio Nova Integrated Amp.


----------



## Black Rain

Well this time I will have a demo disk of my own. Jason your right, we all have different taste in music and have different setups. Its great to hear how your favorite music sounds in the different vehicles with our own unique twist of tuning. Lets broaden our horizons.


----------



## claydo

That's one of my favorite parts, hearing other folks' music! I usually bring a disc of familiar tracks, to show off my own system. Then I can use it to listen to other rides and know the material. After that, I like to hear the owners music!


----------



## subterFUSE

What's a disc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I haven't used "...and Justice For All" in a while to run someone else's system through the wringer. Have used "Pantera-Cemetery Gates" quite a bit though. Get ready people


----------



## HighQman1974

subterFUSE said:


> What's a disc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats a mid 90's rearview mirror sun reflection device.....


----------



## JayinMI

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I haven't used "...and Justice For All" in a while to run someone else's system through the wringer. Have used "Pantera-Cemetery Gates" quite a bit though. Get ready people


I bought a new copy of "Justice" just for this GTG. Pantera works too!

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Burgers / Dogs: me

Buns: me

Cheese: Matt

Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions: Clay

Condiments: Matt

Chips: James

Slaw: Casey - that tangy home brew

Baked beans: Casey - the non-gas provoking kind

Pasta Salad: Kendal

Deserts: Kendal (salted caramel brownies)

We could have a couple more guys jump on chips.....well, not literally......good old Wavy Lays and Cool Ranch Doritos seem to be hits......please don't bring Cheetos.....I can just see someone causing a scene with the big cheesy fingers gobbing up someone else's interior......boo.....


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> I bought a new copy of "Justice" just for this GTG. Pantera works too!
> 
> Jay


There is a track from Load on my meet DISC......


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> it's funny...
> 
> before every meet like this or Finals each year, I worry about getting the car interior all spiffed up. vacuuming, windex, etc... even pulling panels and repainting them. last year after Finals I told myself no more. No one gets in a car and worries about specs of dust here or there. I don't personally think "OMG" if someone has unfinished pillars or stuff in their passenger seat. Basically, as long as it doesn't look like you raise animals in the car, no one is really going to be bothered by a dirty car, to the level we think they are.
> 
> same goes for minor install imperfections. sure, if you point it out I'll notice it, but by and large, I'm just in it to demo some tunes, provide feedback and learn a bit about what you did.



I'm bringing the white gloves. That civic better be spotless.


----------



## ErinH

captainobvious said:


> I'm bringing the white gloves. That civic better be spotless.


After I wash it, I've got this guy running security detail (pun intended). His name is Detective John Kimble and he likes my car very much.


----------



## ErinH

Black Rain said:


> Well this time I will have a demo disk of my own. Jason your right, we all have different taste in music and have different setups. Its great to hear how your favorite music sounds in the different vehicles with our own unique twist of tuning. Lets broaden our horizons.


That's a big x2.


----------



## Darkrider

bertholomey said:


> Burgers / Dogs: me
> 
> Buns: me
> 
> Cheese: Matt
> 
> Lettuce / Tomatoes / Onions: Clay
> 
> Condiments: Matt
> 
> Chips: James
> 
> Slaw: Casey - that tangy home brew
> 
> Baked beans: Casey - the non-gas provoking kind
> 
> Pasta Salad: Kendal
> 
> Deserts: Kendal (salted caramel brownies)
> 
> We could have a couple more guys jump on chips.....well, not literally......good old Wavy Lays and Cool Ranch Doritos seem to be hits......please don't bring Cheetos.....I can just see someone causing a scene with the big cheesy fingers gobbing up someone else's interior......boo.....


I'll grab a bag (the huge ones) of Wavy Lays and Cool Ranch to bring with me.


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> And......if anyone is interested....I'll be selling a Peachtree Audio Nova Integrated Amp.


OOoooooh. Damn it stinks being po.
Which model?


----------



## Notloudenuf

bertholomey said:


> We could have a couple more guys jump on chips.....well, not literally......good old Wavy Lays and Cool Ranch Doritos seem to be hits......please don't bring Cheetos.....I can just see someone causing a scene with the big cheesy fingers gobbing up someone else's interior......boo.....



High five????


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> OOoooooh. Damn it stinks being po.
> Which model?


The original Nova with an upgraded tube and fuse. 












Notloudenuf said:


> High five????


hmmmm......No Thanks.......


----------



## Babs

Wow that's sexy!


----------



## Butt Hz

claydo said:


> 1) claydo (Clay), 5:00 pm ish, (location), meal
> 2) Hillbilly SQ (Chris), 5:00 pm ish, (High Point), meal
> 3) Butt Hz (Heywood), 6-ish (Salisbury) strip club (preferably female this time *still mad at bertholomey*)
> 4) ErinH (Erin), 5 p.m. ish, (town), no preference
> 5) casey (Casey) local - just give me a heads up.
> 6) bertholomey (jason) local - probable - I'll have to see what my guest's plans are
> 7) stereo_luver (Chuck) Friday - Time??? / Eat - Yep / Sleeping somewhere or I arrive Saturday morning.
> 8)Captainobvious (Steve) Friday 5-6pm-ish
> 9)LadyObvious (Michelle) Friday 5-6pm-ish
> 
> One more bump for good measure to make sure these numbers are correct.........any more for Friday night? I didn't hear any objections to k&w so I guess we'll go with that, and I'll be calling them to get the ok on us grouping a table or two together. If their all good with that, then plans will be set. There are two locations in greensboro......so if anyone knows the area well, and knows of reasons one is better than the other......let me know. Other than that, I'll pick the one closest to where the majority are staying.


Did we ever get a time and location nailed down on this?


----------



## ErinH

Here you go, Al



claydo said:


> Ok folks.....after talking with a greensboro resident I work with, he voiced his preference for one k&w over the others, so I went ahead and called to confirm that they would seat us all together, the manager assured me that wouldn't be a problem. So....here it is!
> 
> Friday night supper will officially be happening at 6:00pm April 24 at 1661 Westchester Drive, High Point, n.c 27262. Looking forward to hanging with you guys!




I'm going to try to be there at 6 but it depends on when I leave and what the traffic is like getting there.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

claydo said:


> Ok folks.....after talking with a greensboro resident I work with, he voiced his preference for one k&w over the others, so I went ahead and called to confirm that they would seat us all together, the manager assured me that wouldn't be a problem. So....here it is!
> 
> Friday night supper will officially be happening at 6:00pm April 24 at 1661 Westchester Drive, High Point, n.c 27262. Looking forward to hanging with you guys!


This is for anyone that missed the confirmed Friday night meeting place and anyone what might want to jump in at the last second.

Oops, Erin beat me to it, oh well


----------



## Babs

Getting there at 6 will be damn near impossible, more like 8ish for me, so I'll need to call up folks when I get there I guess. Oh ****, I'm a have to find a room.


----------



## bertholomey

Butt Hz said:


> Did we ever get a time and location nailed down on this?



Yes - 6 PM at Kains & Walkers - I can't find that post on Tapatalk right now. Clay - please ensure they have enough seats saved for us. Add one to the list you have right now - I'll be bringing an addition from the airport.


----------



## Butt Hz

ErinH said:


> Here you go, Al
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to be there at 6 but it depends on when I leave and what the traffic is like getting there.


Thanks, I missed that somehow. Don't forget we lose an hour also heading east.


----------



## ErinH

Butt Hz said:


> Don't forget we lose an hour also heading east.


yea. 

If I leave here by 9, I'm good. Hopefully all goes well for myself and everyone else's travels.


----------



## jpf150

Notloudenuf said:


> High five????



You a hand model now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Touch Screen for the Win!


----------



## claydo

Hey folks, if we need to bump that time up a bit....I have no problem with that. If yall want 6:30 or 7:00 just come to a consensus and it's done. 8:00 may be a hair late babs, but I'm sure most of us will still be around, just pm one of us and get a number. There isn't a reservation, technically, more of just a heads up we're coming. I was asked by the manager just to let em know when we get there.....so they can slide us a few tables together. Don't worry jason, I overshot the number a bit when I called......so another person is not gonna be a problem!


And btw.....eww kendal, lol, reminds me of an old joke.....guys goes to the doc with concerns over his orange unit.......lmao......ask me at the meet ifn ya aint heard it.......


----------



## bertholomey

Funny - 800 posts before the thing even happens ?


----------



## claydo

Lmao jason.....you runs tha mad popular n.c. meets.......

(Me thinks someone is doing a fine job)


----------



## BigAl205

I like Pop-Tarts


----------



## bertholomey

Well, today would have been perfect weather for it.


----------



## Serieus

if anyone has any interest here, i've got:

used alpine pdx-f4, perfect working condition w/ minor flaws on top finish, trim ring that hides screws is cracked in one area also
used kicker zx400.1
used jl 12w3v3 4 ohm, i also have the grill for it but it's bent. you can probably bend it out if you take it off, though - i don't know how my girlfriend bent this thing
used denon avr-x1000
used energy take classic 5.1 home theater setup, flawless condition cosmetically and mechanically except the sub has a small scuff on top, but nothing too bad.

i can bring any/all of this to the meet if anyone's interested, just pm me - and i'll also be posting a for sale thread later tonight. i need to get this stuff sold before next month for our big move so i'm pretty flexible with pricing


----------



## subterFUSE

What time does this thing start on Saturday?


----------



## bertholomey

subterFUSE said:


> What time does this thing start on Saturday?


Everyone needs to be there, parked, and standing by their cars by 0900...... That is the military coming out.......








J/K.......I usually let people know that they can show up as early as 0900


----------



## Darkrider

bertholomey said:


> Everyone needs to be there, parked, and standing by their cars by 0900...... That is the military coming out.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/K.......I usually let people know that they can show up as early as 0900


I'm totally aiming to be there by 9AM. Even being there at 9 and leaving at 9 means that I won't be able to demo everything I want.... Never is enough time to demo 'em all.


----------



## casey

you grilling some bacon and scrambling some eggs for breakfast? See ya there


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> you grilling some bacon and scrambling some eggs for breakfast? See ya there


I was actually thinking, making an early morning of it, hitting a cool diner somewhere to fuel up for all the fun.

Side-note: Special fun dip for scoop chips I'll try to bring and make. It's seriously addictive. A go-to party dip at our house.

I'll have to look back through but just wondering who's staying where again.


----------



## Butt Hz

I'll be ther at 6am, but won't knock until 9


----------



## ErinH

^ I'll be in Al's hatch.


----------



## bertholomey

.........but if that sub is playing.......everyone will be up........


----------



## HighQman1974

bertholomey said:


> .........but if that sub is playing.......everyone will be up........


Are the neighbors prepared?


----------



## drf24

Rain coat and galoshes for Saturday???


----------



## req

is there a parking garage near by?


----------



## ErinH

yea... that really stinks. I've asked friends/relatives if they have one of those pitch up tents I could borrow. If I can get one, I'll be bringing it.


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> is there a parking garage near by?





ErinH said:


> yea... that really stinks. I've asked friends/relatives if they have one of those pitch up tents I could borrow. If I can get one, I'll be bringing it.


Yep.....3 options as I see it.....

1) Cancel

2) Find a garage that security won't run us off like they did in Atlanta

3) Keep it at my house and some will have 1/2 the fun


----------



## ErinH

Well, option 1 is a horrible idea! lol

Honestly, I'm not worried about rain ruining it. It just puts a damper on it (pun not really intended). I was just hunting a canopy to help the situation. I'm more bummed about having to drive those 15 or so hours (there and back) in the rain than it raining at the meet, TBH.

I planned to be there regardless. We can chit-chat in the garage. Listen in the cars. 

Hopefully if it does rain it'll be light... or at least not constant.


----------



## ErinH

oh, btw...

I bought these Aura NS3's along with the 2" whisper because I didn't know which speaker size would work for a certain install I'm doing. The 3" won't work, so if anyone is interested in buying them, I'd take $30 for the pair. (msrp is about $50 shipped)

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...urasound-ns3-193-8a1-3-black-cone-wide-range/


----------



## drf24

bertholomey said:


> Yep.....3 options as I see it.....
> 
> 1) Cancel
> 
> 2) Find a garage that security won't run us off like they did in Atlanta
> 
> 3) Keep it at my house and some will have 1/2 the fun


Oh I'm already shopping for one of those canopies 10' X 10', that way no one will get wet while getting my head-unit adjusted! 

I am seriously planning on buying one to bring with me though, something light enough it could be moved around.


----------



## drf24

ErinH said:


> oh, btw...
> 
> I bought these Aura NS3's along with the 2" whisper because I didn't know which speaker size would work for a certain install I'm doing. The 3" won't work, so if anyone is interested in buying them, I'd take $30 for the pair. (msrp is about $50 shipped)
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...urasound-ns3-193-8a1-3-black-cone-wide-range/


I was wondering if anyone would be bringing any equipment with them, still shopping for another Mosconi AS100.4


----------



## ErinH

Oh yea. I'm bringing the scan discovery 8's for Juan. I also posted up my Gladen tweeters earlier. 

I also have a BNIB set of 5" satori drivers I'd been saving for backup of anyone is interested for a steal (dealer price)...


----------



## claydo

Rain sucks....but ain't gonna bother me! I'm excited and can't wait, wet or not.....lol.


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> Well, option 1 is a horrible idea! lol
> 
> Honestly, I'm not worried about rain ruining it. It just puts a damper on it (pun not really intended). I was just hunting a canopy to help the situation. I'm more bummed about having to drive those 15 or so hours (there and back) in the rain than it raining at the meet, TBH.
> 
> I planned to be there regardless. We can chit-chat in the garage. Listen in the cars.
> 
> Hopefully if it does rain it'll be light... or at least not constant.


Yep.. Over here in Asheville, the phrase I use is "If you don't like the weather, wait a minute". So hopefully similar at the meet if it's rain, it'll be sporadic and not a full deluge wash out. If so, we can "adapt and overcome" as Gunny might say.


----------



## worlddre

Im out i think my wife was racing my son on foot when he decided he really wanted to win and ran in front of her. Long story short exposed bone from pinky thus she will more then likely be doped up all weekend and in no position to handle 3 kids


----------



## ErinH

drf24 said:


> Oh I'm already shopping for one of those canopies 10' X 10', that way no one will get wet while getting my head-unit adjusted!
> 
> I am seriously planning on buying one to bring with me though, something light enough it could be moved around.


I don't know if there's an Academy Outdoors near you guys, but if there is and you're looking for a canopy, there's this for $50:
Academy - Academy Sports + Outdoors™ Easy Shade 10' x 10' Pop-Up Canopy

Only covers 8x8ft but that might be enough to pull a small car under. 


There's this 10x10 coverage for $75 as well:
Academy - Z-Shade Everest 10' x 10' Pop-Up Canopy


I've been looking for an excuse to buy one so I may just pull the trigger...



LOL... to show how far the rabbit hole goes, if you are curious if the cheap $50 one above with only 8x8' coverage will be enough for your car, you can google the width of your car. Here's my civic:
https://www.google.com/search?safe=...msedr...0...1c.1.64.serp..3.2.552.4ZZafITSm_Q

Crazy how easily stuff like that can be found.


----------



## bose301s

I'll probably be there by 10, I'll be bringing my Anarchy's, Exodus 6.5s and if anyone wants to buy them I'll have my Arc KS Minis in the car but could take them out there to sell.


----------



## drf24

bertholomey said:


> And......if anyone is interested....I'll be selling a Peachtree Audio Nova Integrated Amp.


Interested, very much so


----------



## bertholomey

I think this is the latest.....

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ (Friday Night)

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic (Friday Night)

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic (Friday Night)

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig" (Friday Night)

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911

27) MK (mkmckinley) - 2015 WRX

28) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla (not sure which car we are bringing yet)

30) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 (Might attend.....coming the back way)

31) Chuck (stereo_luver) dodge truck

There may be more that drop, there might be 1 or 2 that I didn't get on here.


----------



## Butt Hz

I'll bring my 10x10 canopy...don't want my hair getting mussed


----------



## claydo

Is 10×10 big enuff? Cos joo gotta big fookin head......lmao


On a side note tho......ain't that pretty....new tweets are in!


----------



## jpf150

I talked to my Dad and he is bringing me his 10x10 canopy today or tomorrow so I'll bring it as well. Almost wish I could bring our tailgate tent we use for football games, but that sucker takes minimum 4(6 is better) people just to carry it. It's huge though lol.


----------



## subterFUSE

jpf150 said:


> I talked to my Dad and he is bringing me his 10x10 canopy today or tomorrow so I'll bring it as well. Almost wish I could bring our tailgate tent we use for football games, but that sucker takes minimum 4(6 is better) people just to carry it. It's huge though lol.


Dick's is selling a 10x10 canopy for $69. I might pick one up on the way if the rain forecast looks reliable.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Rain doesn't bother me as long as it doesn't get on my glasses. That's what the rain suit that stays in the truck is for. It's ALSO camo...lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'll also have a big tote full of GROUNDED extension cords if anyone needs any. Also threw some basic tools in there "just in case". We run cords along the ground all the time when camping and don't unplug them if it comes a shower. Lightning is a different story though. In over 30 years of camping (and I've camped more than most) we've never had an issue in the rain. If anyone is truly uncomfortable with this I respect their concerns and will just crank my engine from time to time. I do have a nice new agm under there now instead of the oem lead/acid I had last time.


----------



## jpf150

subterFUSE said:


> Dick's is selling a 10x10 canopy for $69. I might pick one up on the way if the rain forecast looks reliable.


If enough people bring one, we can just cover up the whole driveway with them! :laugh:


----------



## ErinH

Lol. No joke. 

I'm bringing one for sure. Either borrowing one from my in-laws or buying one from Academy when I head out in the morning.


----------



## subterFUSE

What's the parking situation?


----------



## bertholomey

Ok....Frago......(that is a Fragmentory Order for all of you military Gents).......


Friday Night Crew.......


I was just discussing this weather debacle with my beautiful bride.......


We had a lightening bolt......Friday Night Crew - let's meet at my house (sometime around 6 PM) - and we will order pizzas or get Chic-Fil-A or Carter Brother's BBQ, whatever - will decide when you get here. 

It is going to be beautiful tomorrow - we can hang out, listen, and eat something......instead of spending 3 hours in K&W - while it is beautiful outside. 

So, those who can come out for Friday night - instead of going to K&W, meet at my house.


----------



## stereo_luver

I'm bringing a little power to some folks.


Chuck


----------



## claydo

Yay beautiful weather tomorrow evening......I agree with jason, let's be outdoors! 


Damn chuck.....need me some of that hd goodness right there......two 600.4s would he awesome.....but I'd need a 1200.1 too......lol.


----------



## HighQman1974

I think the latest forecast says LATE afternoon showers on Saturday.


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Ok....Frago......(that is a Fragmentory Order for all of you military Gents).......
> 
> 
> Friday Night Crew.......
> 
> 
> I was just discussing this weather debacle with my beautiful bride.......
> 
> 
> We had a lightening bolt......Friday Night Crew - let's meet at my house (sometime around 6 PM) - and we will order pizzas or get Chic-Fil-A or Carter Brother's BBQ, whatever - will decide when you get here.
> 
> It is going to be beautiful tomorrow - we can hang out, listen, and eat something......instead of spending 3 hours in K&W - while it is beautiful outside.
> 
> So, those who can come out for Friday night - instead of going to K&W, meet at my house.




Man, I really like that idea! 

Thank you and the Mrs. for letting us do that.


----------



## stereo_luver

I think this is the latest.....

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ (Friday Night)

2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic (Friday Night)

3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) - 2005 Ford Escape? 

4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Honda Accord

5) Jason (crea_78) - 2014 Honda Accord

6) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 

8) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic

9) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic (Friday Night)

10) John (jnorman5) - 2012 Nissan 370Z

11) Steve (Captainobvious) - 2013 Mazdaspeed 3

12) Alex (WhereAmEye?) - 2010 Nissan Altima

13) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit

14) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 

15) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 

16) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig" (Friday Night)

17) Glenn (GLN305) - 2013 Scion xB

18) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5

19) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt

20) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX

21) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet

22) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36

23) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus

25) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911

27) MK (mkmckinley) - 2015 WRX

28) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla (not sure which car we are bringing yet)

30) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 (Might attend.....coming the back way)

31) Chuck (stereo_luver) Dodge Ram - FriDAY

32) BigAL (BigAL???) A Box - Friday

There may be more that drop, there might be 1 or 2 that I didn't get on here.


----------



## bertholomey

So, I don't know who might still be wondering about the mystery guest who has achieved the status of 'Furthest Traveler'. 

My friend Ali is flying from Vancouver, Canada. 

Ali contacted me a few months ago about my BRZ build. He liked what he saw, because he had recently purchased a BRZ. He wanted to see if I would coordinate with Mark to get the same bits made for his car that I have in mine - with some small modifications. We were able to accomplish that goal, and he is flying in to pick everything up. 

So, he will get to listen to my car - get an idea of a foundation for the potential sound - listen to several other amazing cars (to get an idea of the sound he would want in his BRZ) - and meet several awesome folks from the Eastern US. 

So please welcome him as a fellow enthusiast who is visiting to soak up as much experience as he can in a single weekend.


----------



## Black Rain

stereo_luver said:


> I'm bringing a little power to some folks.
> 
> 
> Chuck


Yeah, Mo power Mo power....


----------



## Mic10is

If it pours for awhile on Sat I may be able to sneak down to hang out for a bit, maybe at least to get to dinner with everyone 
have to see what mother nature holds for us


----------



## subterFUSE

bertholomey said:


> Ok....Frago......(that is a Fragmentory Order for all of you military Gents).......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Friday Night Crew.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just discussing this weather debacle with my beautiful bride.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a lightening bolt......Friday Night Crew - let's meet at my house (sometime around 6 PM) - and we will order pizzas or get Chic-Fil-A or Carter Brother's BBQ, whatever - will decide when you get here.
> 
> 
> 
> It is going to be beautiful tomorrow - we can hang out, listen, and eat something......instead of spending 3 hours in K&W - while it is beautiful outside.
> 
> 
> 
> So, those who can come out for Friday night - instead of going to K&W, meet at my house.




Ok guys,

My last client meeting is tomorrow at 2:00. Hopefully I can be finished by 3:00, and can hit the road immediately after. That could put me there possibly by 7:00.

So I think I will be in for dinner/hang out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bose301s

Maybe I will head to your place after work tomorrow, I'll talk to my wife.


----------



## casey

I may be able to make it if you guys are still hanging out around 10ish

if not I may just try and do a temp hook up on the 3 Mosconis.

Not sure if I have the motivation to mess with that after work tomorrow night though lol


----------



## bertholomey

casey said:


> I may be able to make it if you guys are still hanging out around 10ish
> 
> 
> 
> if not I may just try and do a temp hook up on the 3 Mosconis.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I have the motivation to mess with that after work tomorrow night though lol



Won't be hanging out much past 10ish....old guy hosting (old guy with a fresh tattoo ?). 

When do you go in tomorrow? If you get started at 0600......


----------



## claydo

Woo hoo who's ready? Sitting in the driveway getting a preview of my demo disc!!! Mommas gonna be pecking at the window if I keep this up.....lmao!


----------



## casey

bertholomey said:


> Won't be hanging out much past 10ish....old guy hosting (old guy with a fresh tattoo ?).
> 
> When do you go in tomorrow? If you get started at 0600......


I havent seen 0600 since I dont know when 

I dont getting rolling until about 1000


----------



## casey

cant wait to get a demo, Clay!


----------



## drf24

claydo said:


> Woo hoo who's ready? Sitting in the driveway getting a preview of my demo disc!!! Mommas gonna be pecking at the window if I keep this up.....lmao!


No demo disk! Just jamin! Neighbors keep throwin rocks at me!


----------



## drf24

bertholomey said:


> Won't be hanging out much past 10ish....old guy hosting (old guy with a fresh tattoo ?).
> 
> When do you go in tomorrow? If you get started at 0600......


415am every morning, 430 out the door.


----------



## bose301s

casey said:


> I havent seen 0600 since I dont know when
> 
> I dont getting rolling until about 1000


I was like that too, only I would get rolling at noon, now with new job I see 6:20 every day.


----------



## bose301s

Jason, just so you know, if the Red Wings have the afternoon game on Saturday I may have to hijack your living room


----------



## claydo

casey said:


> cant wait to get a demo, Clay!



Oh yes.......think yer gonna approve!



Aaannndd....are yer subs gonna be playin?


----------



## stereo_luver

drf24 said:


> 415am every morning, 430 out the door.


Amen to this. That's why us old farts hit the sack earlier now. Gone are the days of running 24-36 straight like we did before we knew better.

I managed to get a basic tune back on the truck after changing amps. I unplugged my DSP and lost all my settings. I've disconnected the battery before and retained all my settings. If you unplug the optical and IP Bus cables....you lose it all. I learned something new today. Everybody can have fun playing with the ODR this weekend.

Chuck


----------



## bertholomey

Some of you guys will be happy - no jenky name tags this time, forsooth ☺......no, sir......we will have lanyards! ??


----------



## Babs

Ok.. Looks like I'm gonna make it down tomorrow after all as opposed to showing up Saturday morning. Where are folks staying. Need to find a room. 

Holy crap I gotta get my stuff together!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey

Look at the Hampton Inn of High Point - actually located in Archdale


----------



## bertholomey

worlddre said:


> Im out i think my wife was racing my son on foot when he decided he really wanted to win and ran in front of her. Long story short exposed bone from pinky thus she will more then likely be doped up all weekend and in no position to handle 3 kids



I hate to hear that Dre. I really hope she recovers soon - tough situation with the kids. 



subterFUSE said:


> What's the parking situation?



I have a long driveway - so whoever gets there earliest - and then parking on both sides of the street in front of the house.


----------



## Black Rain

Well I plan on leaving my house no later than 7am to arrive and a get a couple demos in early.


----------



## Butt Hz

Jason, could you PM me your address again? Pretty pleeeeease!


----------



## WhereAmEye?

Butt Hz said:


> Jason, could you PM me your address again? Pretty pleeeeease!


Me too please


----------



## AudioNovice

I would like to attend even though my car is in pieces 
Justin audio novice. 2010 acura tsx


----------



## claydo

AudioNovice said:


> I would like to attend even though my car is in pieces
> Justin audio novice. 2010 acura tsx


Aw ****.....talk about yer late entries.....come on out!


----------



## JayinMI

bose301s said:


> Jason, just so you know, if the Red Wings have the afternoon game on Saturday I may have to hijack your living room


Yeah... You might not be the only one. Lol


----------



## subterFUSE

My 2:00 appointment just cancelled on me, so now I can leave earlier.

I can definitely make it up by 6:00 now.

See everyone soon.


----------



## Babs

If I can blow out or rather slip out of the office without any fires popping up its looking better here too. 3-1/2 hr drive according to maps. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## req

ive got a 4-5 hour drive, but I get out of work at 4pm. if I can scoot out of here early maybe like 1~2pm I might be able to get there tonight. it all depends on whats up. im bringing my buddy paul whos helped me build most of the stuff in my car, but he just sprained his ankle last Thursday and he is just getting able to walk on it again. I gotta take him to the hospital for laser rays and inspectographs today so we will see!


----------



## bertholomey

req said:


> ive got a 4-5 hour drive, but I get out of work at 4pm. if I can scoot out of here early maybe like 1~2pm I might be able to get there tonight. it all depends on whats up. im bringing my buddy paul whos helped me build most of the stuff in my car, but he just sprained his ankle last Thursday and he is just getting able to walk on it again. I gotta take him to the hospital for laser rays and inspectographs today so we will see!


Was Paul at one of our earlier meet? In a Mazda 3?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I forgot the cd's I was going to demo with. Can those of you making your own demo cd's hook me up with some? I know me and Erin share similar tastes in music and especially guilty pleasures. We're both kids of the 80's so...

I'll see you Friday night peeps this evening. Glad I checked this thread from the motel otherwise I would have been at K&W wondering where the hell everyone was. Clay if you still have my number give me a ring today if anything changes. I'll program yours in my ohone and probably shoot you a text during a pit stop.


----------



## Babs

I'm slammed on time or I'd try to help you. 

Brings up a point, as I've never been to ANY car audio type event.. Is there something I'm missing? I've not touched a CD in years except to verify what's on it before I trashed it. I was planning to rip a backup USB stick, but my iPhone is my media. ? 

I guess for demo'ing other cars, I need to try to either rip a demo, or simply pick a few out of the box and get a folder together. OLD school.


----------



## bertholomey

Babs said:


> I'm slammed on time or I'd try to help you.
> 
> Brings up a point, as I've never been to ANY car audio type event.. Is there something I'm missing? I've not touched a CD in years except to verify what's on it before I trashed it. I was planning to rip a backup USB stick, but my iPhone is my media. ?
> 
> I guess for demo'ing other cars, I need to try to either rip a demo, or simply pick a few out of the box and get a folder together. OLD school.


Funny.....all this hatin' on CDs......well, I have researched various options in my car, and decided that I wanted to stick with the old technology P99 + iPod Classic. At one time I was going to do the iPad Mini in the dash.....2 TB hard drive, etc......just wasn't worth it to me. 

I used to have a USB cable that a thumb drive could be connected, but it was a $1 USB extension....decided to do a different iPod Classic pin type cable. 

So.....if you want to hear your music in my old technology car......you will either need to bring a disc or bring a cable that converts from lightening to 30 pin iPod  

Not being ugly here - just not all cars are streaming Tidal or whatever else is out there to stream........


----------



## Babs

I cringed reading that.. Appears last night I verified I've managed to kill my iPod Classic. Perfect timing huh. No chargey.. I guess the battery's just a goner. I'll check out macsales or somewhere on that. It's a 6-gen though and I think they had some kind of inferior crap-dac, though no biggie if the head unit is doing the decoding.

But no hatin' by me.. I'll spin a disc and like it anyday.  I promise I'm just entirely ignorant to how "demo'ing" works. Never done such a thing.. If I sat in a car, it was in the parking lot and he plugged up what he wanted me to hear.. Like twice.

Ok, I'll have to grab some cd's. Note to self.


----------



## casey

claydo said:


> Oh yes.......think yer gonna approve!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaannndd....are yer subs gonna be playin?


they will, splitting 640w from 2 channels on the 200.4

setup still isnt finished 

maybe ill have it all together for the fall meet


----------



## req

bertholomey said:


> Was Paul at one of our earlier meet? In a Mazda 3?


yes, he had a dark cherry red mazda 3. he has since let that car go and had a mazdaspeed 3, and that got wrecked by a lady who was texting+driving in the neighborhood while it was parked on the side of the road after he did a full engine build on it. now he has a Passat W8 sedan. so you've met him, albeit a while ago. 


turns out im taking a half day, we are leaving the office right now, headed home to get the veedub and driving southwest. I hope we can be there between 5 and 6!


----------



## Darkrider

req said:


> yes, he had a dark cherry red mazda 3. he has since let that car go and had a mazdaspeed 3, and that got wrecked by a lady who was texting+driving in the neighborhood while it was parked on the side of the road after he did a full engine build on it. now he has a Passat W8 sedan. so you've met him, albeit a while ago.
> 
> 
> turns out im taking a half day, we are leaving the office right now, headed home to get the veedub and driving southwest. I hope we can be there between 5 and 6!


I have been toting around a single song since i listened to your car at the Winter GTG last year that I need to hear in your car. Very much looking forward to demoing the VDub again.


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> they will, splitting 640w from 2 channels on the 200.4
> 
> setup still isnt finished
> 
> maybe ill have it all together for the fall meet


Nice! Will be good to meet ya.


----------



## casey

Babs said:


> Nice! Will be good to meet ya.


yessir cant wait to get a listen in yours.


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> yessir cant wait to get a listen in yours.


Oh I've been crashing and burning with REW newbiness. I've barely got individual drivers EQ'd and haven't even done the pairs yet. I'm pretty sure while wide and deep, my stage is bouncing all over the place. .. Probably among a few dozen other issues. But absolutely fun nonetheless.  Drive safe. See you there.


----------



## casey

I wouldnt worry about it too much, no ones judging and its not a competition, we just wanna hear other peoples cars 

Plus you have gone head first into tuning it yourself and thats more than I can say for sure

I have no individual EQ on mine still, just 4 bands with some equal cuts on both sides.


----------



## subterFUSE

Babs said:


> Oh I've been crashing and burning with REW newbiness. I've barely got individual drivers EQ'd and haven't even done the pairs yet. I'm pretty sure while wide and deep, my stage is bouncing all over the place. .. Probably among a few dozen other issues. But absolutely fun nonetheless. Drive safe. See you there.


I'm going to bring my entire tuning box. I'm sure there will be time to play around with tuning some cars, mine included.


----------



## crea_78

I will try to make it tomorrow depending how I feel. Being sick this week and rain expected, the two don't mix well. May just stay 3-4 hrs max.

If anyone wants to listen to my car, I do have a USB port but it will not play FLAC or HQ files. A little change since the mini meet...


----------



## captainobvious

Anyone coming that has an H701/C701 alpine combo? Or one available?

I might just not know what im doing with this w505/h701 combo but i seem to not be getting output on anything but the tweeters...?


----------



## Babs

subterFUSE said:


> I'm going to bring my entire tuning box. I'm sure there will be time to play around with tuning some cars, mine included.


My tuning box consists of an old laptop, taped-together UMM-6 mic, some software, and I need to add some ear-plugs to that. My ears are jacked. Pinknoiseitis.

Got a chance to hear mine play actual music, after late night driver-specific EQ's last night from noise measuring. It's un-listenable. I flipped over to a prior Helix-RTA'd file where instead of REW I EQ'd to a generic house curve in Helix. Better. It'll at least get me to the meet without flipping over to talk radio.  

Looking forward to learning from you all. 

One thing about this meet.. It's kicked me in the ass to get my install DONE, back together, fired up with no fires  and get my laptop running again, and start learning the tools. Had I simply kept the 80PRS in there, I'd have been all happy with the auto-tune I bet. Still may drop it back in just to see if I can compete with Pioneer's algorithm. A good goal for now I think.


----------



## claydo

Man....I don't have a clue what I'm doing with rew.....no joke, I'm missing something BIG. I tried tuning with a mic and lappy last night for the first time.....wtf? Tried measuring time allignment....came out jacked.....tried frequency response.....came out way jacked ...looks like I'm stuck with the old ears.....lmao. After the rta tuning last night mine was unlistenable as well......I got her pretty close to back in shape today.....gotta give the ears a few minutes to refresh....but I'm likely to he tuning a bit on the way.......and maybe for a few in the driveway lol, before my demos begin......one day I'm gonna learn about last minute updates......had it pretty dialed with the old tweets....new tweets are giving me ****.......and ask me if I recorded everything before the rta session.....but of course......NOT!


----------



## claydo

Capn.....I take it you guys brought the missus' ride.....sweet! I think that got an alpine combo.....right? Sorry bout the issue.....I'm no help on the alpine stuffs........but I'm sure someone can pitch in and help ya!


----------



## Babs

Now that's old school. Just now getting out of town so I'll be a late bloomer but ready to rock. Bsbabcock at that g mail location to get ahold of me. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokusek

See you all in five with Req.

-PJ


----------



## Black Rain

Finished burning a couple demo disk. Being that I'm going to be rebuilding, I have put together a hoshposh of subs and amps but its good enough for tomorrow. Looking forward to sampling music and gear. This is one of the best things about Meets.

So, Babs and Clay I want first dibs at your demos.


----------



## HighQman1974

Jason, you want me to grab 3-4 dozen Krispy Kremes for people showing up through the morning? I got coupons!!!!


----------



## JayinMI

I spent about 3 hrs in the car and had it sounding pretty good, but needing some help...then all of a sudden my right side seemed quiet. They only way I could get it listenable was by wiping the TA settings and doing some basic crossovers. 

Doesn't sound as good as I hoped, but hoping to get some pointers, and maybe some REW clarification. Whenever I start reading threads about using it, my brain just ISN'T retaining it. Maybe a quick visual run through would help.

I also spent a couple hours on it Thursday night after work, and got the steering wheel control to BitOne thing worked out. Only thing I couldn't get working on short notice was the Mode button. The whole setup isn't pretty (yet) but it works. I disconnected it for the drive (one less thing to worry about) but can hook it back up in about 5 minutes.

In my hotel room now (got here about 8:40) and getting things together to burn a demo disc.

See you guys tomorrow!

Jay


----------



## Notloudenuf

i got my pasta salad in the fridge and the brownies are cut up and ready to go.

See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## bertholomey

HighQman1974 said:


> Jason, you want me to grab 3-4 dozen Krispy Kremes for people showing up through the morning? I got coupons!!!!



A couple dozen would likely be well received - Thanks!


----------



## jpf150

Well I'm sitting here messing with the truck....and it doesn't sound bad, not good either though. Can't wait to see everyone tomorrow and listen to some awesome cars! By the way if anyone is selling a dsp let me know tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serieus

looking forward to this tomorrow morning, hoping to get there fairly early this go 'round!


----------



## AudioNovice

Jason can you send me the address ? And anything I should bring aside from what's mentioned in the first page?


----------



## topsub

My ram is still at the shop. We sent the tune to procharger on wednesday and still haven't had a tune back yet. So i hope we get it saturday otherwise it will be next week.


sucks!


----------



## Babs

Black Rain said:


> Finished burning a couple demo disk. Being that I'm going to be rebuilding, I have put together a hoshposh of subs and amps but its good enough for tomorrow. Looking forward to sampling music and gear. This is one of the best things about Meets.
> 
> So, Babs and Clay I want first dibs at your demos.



Deal!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

If I ever.....ever, ever, ever.....volunteer to bring onions again.......someone should kick me in the nuts.....I've been to funerals with less crying......


----------



## HighQman1974

It was nice meeting you guys, I had to skip out quick. I have an Audio/Video business in Greensboro and one of my clients (Hams restaurant) had a major Directv issue and i had to get on it. I would have loved to listen to some cars and talk to you guys some more but not in the cards for me today i guess. Today I had nothing really to listen to for you guys, Im really just getting back into car audio. By next meet Ill have something!!! Thanks again.

Jason, thanks for hospitality. My chair is the red one that no one will claim, add it to your collection!


----------



## drf24

I would also like to say thank you to Jason and his wife for having everyone at your home, really enjoyed the few people my son and I had time to talk to. We had to leave early as well to get my son home for work.


----------



## casey

Had a great time as usual. Thanks again for hosting, Jason. Turn out was awesome despite the rain. Didn't get in a car all day that sounded bad!


----------



## req

Made it home safe everyone! I'll read it and post a longer reply later, but thats for all the fun! Paul (rokusek) had a blast!


----------



## JayinMI

Made it back to the hotel about 11:30. Nice meeting everyone. Thanks for the hospitality Jason and your wife as well. Hopefully someone will enjoy the potato chips I left. Lol

Jay


----------



## Black Rain

Thanks ince again Jason, it was another awesome GTG. There was lots of great demos going on even though the rain tried to ruin us. 

For the new guys, welcome to our Meet. Hope you all enjoyed yourselves. Look forward to the next one in the Fall already.


----------



## eddieg

sub'd! to hopefully see some pics!


----------



## jpf150

Thanks again Jason for your hospitality! Even with the rain, it was a great turn out and a lot of fun! And thanks everyone who let me demo their ride, they all sounded great and gave me that little push I need sometimes to keep me on the track of improving the truck.


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> Had a great time as usual. Thanks again for hosting, Jason. Turn out was awesome despite the rain. Didn't get in a car all day that sounded bad!



Not possible. You demo'd mine didn't ya? LOL!! Great finally hearing your rockin Galaxy Grey FA5. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

I had an awesome time. Sensory overload being a first event like this for me. Was awesome meeting everyone and learning. 

I think I can vouch for many as a car fan when I say love me some white S6 Audi bling! LOL. That car is pimpin on all levels!!!! Great meeting you all!

Jason, thank you and your gracious Mrs for opening your home to us. You have a lovely home and family. Was an absolute pleasure meeting you. It was my honor to put your ceramic cutlery to chop up some onions for the fun dip. Hope y'all liked it. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butt Hz

We made it home, but I'm never riding with Big Al again...that guy's a douche.

It was great seeing you guys again, another great meet thanks to the Bertholomeys. They rock!


----------



## SQLnovice

Pics, pics please. I feel like a crack head waiting on my next fix.


----------



## claydo

Ugh......ok I managed to stay up till 7am last night to reset my sleep schedule....lol. Fresh out of the bed.....I may have died a lil bit in my sleep today, lmao. Big thanks to Jason and Vicki (oh my I think I finally have your wife's name, please tell me I'm correct.....) for allowing all the hoodlums (I doubt I'm the only hoodlum) to invade their space in the quest for audio greatness! I must admit epic fail on the pics this time as the rain and general gloom of the the weather kept the ohone holstered. Sorry guys, shoulda been there! Once again this was a gathering of great folks and cars bordering on unbelievable for simply a gtg of friends at a private residence. Surprisingly the foul weather dampened no one's spirits, and it's was a celebration that I believe was enjoyed by everyone. Big props to all the travelers, phew there were too many to list, but I love the fact that jasons gtg are so popular and draw you guys across multiple states to attend! I hope this never stops, as it allows us to build relationships with like minded folks from all over. Many a great demo was shared, and I recieved and gave an overwhelming amount myself. Of course I'll still be kicking myself in the hind end for missing a few, it always happens.......so Erin (dammit, was dying to hear those satori's), Chris (the serius one, lol.), Richard, Al, and anyone else I'm forgetting in my fresh from bed stupor, please grant my request for a raincheck, as I hate to miss your progress on yer systems. I thoroughly enjoyed my time in Chris' truck, hillbilly chris, these multiple chris' are killing me, loved the new tweets. Chuck's truck was emitting some beautiful tunes as well, glad I finally got to hear that thing (and thanks again for the serious bump in my music collection!). Johns beautiful Audi made for a wonderful demo, with a beautiful install, and some remarkable gear. Both Juan and Scott proved to me that great sound can be attained without tweets through the lil dome midrange option. Was very excited to finally cue up some tunes in Jays scion, yet another beautiful install, great job. Caseys civic was sounding awesome, and finally, subs playing! Jeremy' r32 coddled me in another great demo, those hybrids are some rediculous detailed tweets. Most improved has to go to James for me, his truck has improved everytime I've heard it, but this time was a big jump, congratulations! The capn took a long drive down, and brought his wonderful wife Michelle (was a pleasure meeting you) and his gift install in her corolla, this thing has loads of potential, as she was sounding great after just the quick initial tune. Fine job Steve! Forrest, the new highly appointed ( kia? who new?) ride sounded great, pioneers new autotune algorithms have seriously improved. Andy, the zeppelin tribute in the gti was an impressive experience, hate the demo was rushed, cos the car sounds great! I hope I didn't leave anyone out (I probably did, and I'm sorry). This leaves me with Jason's brz.......sheesh man, this has become one of the most dialed cars I've ever had the pleasure of hearing. This thing makes ya wanna go through yer collection and listen to it all.......if yer ever around this thing, do yourself a favor and take a listen, you won't be disappointed.......you wind up listening to it while shaking your head, it's truly outstanding. Many thanks to everyone who came out, I hate some had to miss it (Glenn, really missed ya buddy!) and I'm allready looking forward to the next! A quick apology to those who heard my car friday night, yer demo was not up to my usual standards, and wish I'd have gotten retribution saturday, but sadly I don't believe their were any do-over demos.....lol. Saturdays demos were a much better representation of my car, Friday I'm afraid I let the cobalt down with user inflicted tuning errors.


----------



## 2DEEP2

Great to have faces to go with the screen names,
Wish I would have brought my camera...phone batteries died, and I needed the GPS.
Many very good cars to listen to...
I even came home with some new Mixed CDs.
Again, thanks to Jason and his wife for hosting


----------



## claydo

Oh yes, how could I forget, great eats too! Thanks Jason, and all those who brought some grub. 


Aaaaaand yay for complete song demo disc! Haha, thanks for the discs Jason and Erin, great job on putting them together!


----------



## ErinH

Jason, thanks a lot for hosting this again. And thanks to your wife, sincerely, for being cool enough to let you do this (after all, we all know the wife is the one who makes the decision on these things, lol).

I had a great time... the drive up sucked, but I'm still glad I made the trip again this year. Despite the rain, I think everyone had a great time. Just goes to show you that no matter the crappy weather, we all enjoy the hobby enough to ignore it.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Juan and Scott proved to me that great sound can be attained without tweets through the lil dome midrange option..



Referring to my Civic? I gots tweeters... They're just biguns. "That's what she said"  

Clay it was great getting a lesson in good live recordings and in the concepts of "impact and dynamics". LOL Good lord! Hehehe. Great to meet you along with everyone.. Finally. 

And thanks all for the feedback from folks who know great sound on my first real install and initial attempt at a tune. Thanks to Erin for a bit of a lesson in phase.. Amazing how bass can move physically not only rear to front but left to right. Jason's car has me looking up under the passenger side dash. Hmmm. There's a Dayton HO 10 that just might fit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Babs said:


> Referring to my Civic? I gots tweeters... They're just biguns. "That's what she said"
> 
> Clay it was great getting a lesson in good live recordings and in the concepts of "impact and dynamics". LOL Good lord! Hehehe. Great to meet you along with everyone......finally


Aw ****...my bad, I thought you were running the 2"mid.....

Yer welcome, glad you enjoyed it. Nice meeting you too, hope you can come back regularly!


----------



## Notloudenuf

How about just a lot of pics that I took posted with no commentary?
Sound good? Then here goes


----------



## Notloudenuf




----------



## Notloudenuf




----------



## Black Rain

claydo said:


> Aw ****...my bad, I thought you were running the 2"mid.....
> 
> Yer welcome, glad you enjoyed it. Nice meeting you too, hope you can come back regularly!


Lol.... you got me and Scott mixed up. I'm running the CDT 2" wideband. Scott has some oversized Tweeters in his awesome egg shaped pods. Not but love Scott...lol.


----------



## captainobvious

What a pleasure to come out and meet up with many of you again- and many of you for the first time. I've been friends now with Jason for a few years and though We only get to hang out a couple times a year, I'm always treated like family. Just wanted to say thank you for that before anything else. You and Vicki are always so welcoming and gracious when hosting these events and Michelle and I want you to know it's greatly appreciated. Speaking of- Michelle had a great time and was happy to finally meet you both and all of the other characters out at the meet  As usual, the BRZ didn't disappoint. I've never been in your car and didn't like what I was hearing. That's a testament to the time and effort you spend really dialing in the tune. Truly- great job. Michelle really liked your car as well. She told me it was her favorite of the meet.

I told her it will be a long walk home.

She changed her mind and said her Corolla was her favorite... Sorry bro, 2nd place is still a great accomplishment.


As usual, the event was outstanding. Not just for the excellent sounding cars and exchanges of gear, demos and knowledge but even moreso for the time spent with just a great group of people. These are the things that draw and keep people involved in this hobby and what a great group we have.

With that said, I just wanted to follow up with a couple of comments for a few of you fellas.

Man... James I was talking to Michelle and saying how much you remind me of myself when I started in this hobby about 10 years ago. The enthusiasm and passion for the hobby and the desire to absorb as much as you can is just cool to see. You had lots of great ideas for the truck and I'm confident that you'll be able to progress much quicker than I did.

Chris- I like where you're going with the Fit. I was very surprised with the sound you were getting (stage height particularly) with your mounting locations. Your tuning skills are getting much better and I enjoyed the demo in the car. I was surprised at just how deep the dash is in that little sucker. Between that and the huge pocket windows up there, you've got plenty of options for the future. That thing could be pretty ridiculous 

It's always exciting to see some of the young guns like you two (James, Chris) and see what you guys are up to and how your progressing.

Clay- You know, I was thinking about this on my trip home and in talking with Michelle. I don't think I've ever heard anything but super positive encouragement from you on not only my builds, but also everyone else's. You always bring a good energy to these things and it's always a pleasure to catch up with you. I was digging the new Morel tweeters. I think your tune had a little more smoothness to it this time (less edgy) and probably in part to the new tweets. It's always fun to demo the SS, just sad it was at the end of the night and I didn't have more seat time. 

Chuck- I wish we had gotten more time to chill and chat it up. It was great to see you out there again. Been what...a couple years now? Hopefully you'll reconsider the competition thing, or at least make a finals trip. You always have a very strong system and it's one I make a point to demo every time.

John- Great job on the Audi. That thing has a _*boatload *_of potential. The scary thing is that it already sounds quite good yet still has room to grow. Hopefully you'll stick with the competitions this season and make your way to finals. I'll be anxious to hear it again after a season of fine tuning. That car will be quite a beast.

Erin- Your stage was right.











But in all seriousness, excellent job on the Civic. I really liked the changes you made. You know as I've told you before- I really have to nitpick tiny things in your systems because they are so consistently solid. Dropping in the Satori's and adding the Scan tweeters has changed the shape of your staging from where it was at finals. It used to have an almost "horseshoe' effect where things got deeper as they went closer to the center of the stage, like an arc. I thought maybe it was a product of the shape of the dash/windshield and reflections, but I didn't find that it exhibited this at all in your latest revision. In addition, the sub is no longer apparent in the rear from localization. You managed to fix two little issues AND keep the excellent tonality your car typically exhibits- Bravo! I think this setup is superior to your car last year and it was damn good then. A few more minor tweaks and your podium bound, I feel pretty confident of that.

Casey- I'm glad I finally got to demo your Civic, it's been a long time coming! I know you said you had a very basic tune on it, but I was very impressed by how balanced it was. I love all of the driver choices because they clearly just work for you in that car. Man...I can't wait to hear that thing when it's totally dialed in. It's going to be amazing. Oh, and excellent install as well. Those pillars are so sick. 

Chris- Thanks for the demo in the Ram. I was digging those little Dayton AMT's and the RS75's. Plenty of detail to be had there. I'm looking forward to my next demo to see where you've taken it 


For everyone else- thank you for the demos, and for getting into Michelled Corolla to take a listen to our quick tune, check out the work done and for providing some feedback. We got down to Jays Friday night and only had the tweeters playing so we were scrambling to get things going so it would be listenable. Unfortunately, I didnt bring the aux adapter so we could RTA it so I was using pink noise and tones which after a while gets you burned out, so hopefully the tune didn't offend anyone lol

We had a great time and are looking forward to hanging out with the NCSQ crowd again and bringing a more dialed in car next time (whether it's her Corolla or my Mazda).

-Steve


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Special thanks to Jason and his better half for putting this on again. Always a great time and the NCSQ crew has become part of my car audio family. Lots of great sounding cars and I appreciate the feedback I got on mine. After holding a Scan 10f in my hands I think I'll see if I can do a plate in place of the dash grills to cleanly mount them on top of the dash. Basically will be like what Forrest did with his Mille tweets without the arch on top that his tweets are mounted to. I'll try to make the Fall meet. Should be easy enough to make happen since I always take vacation about that time anyway before the holidays.


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Aw ****...my bad, I thought you were running the 2"mid.....
> 
> 
> 
> Yer welcome, glad you enjoyed it. Nice meeting you too, hope you can come back regularly!



LOL! So you thought either I had pretty good extension for a widebander, or I had my highs pulled back way too much. Hehehe. Nonetheless, after hearing Erin's scans in their window spots in that awesome 3-way, there may be some pods up on 8thcivic classifieds soon.  and after hearing Casey's 8" dynaudios I may have to cut some more sheet metal. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Notloudenuf

Final Tally?

1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
3) Kendal (Notloudenuf) 
4) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento 
5) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
6) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
7) Steve (Captainobvious)
8) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
9) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150 
10) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye 
11) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"
12) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5
13) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX
15) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet
16) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36
17) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus
18) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911
19) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla
20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6 
21) Chuck (stereo_luver) Dodge Ram 
22) Jeremy (sleeves) r32 VW
23) Ali
24) Richard (fullergoku)
25) Paul
26) Justin (Audionovice)
27) Richard (2deep2)
28) Rich (Salami) Accord

Who did I forget or miss talking to?


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Special thanks to Jason and his better half for putting this on again. Always a great time and the NCSQ crew has become part of my car audio family. Lots of great sounding cars and I appreciate the feedback I got on mine. After holding a Scan 10f in my hands I think I'll see if I can do a plate in place of the dash grills to cleanly mount them on top of the dash. Basically will be like what Forrest did with his Mille tweets without the arch on top that his tweets are mounted to. I'll try to make the Fall meet. Should be easy enough to make happen since I always take vacation about that time anyway before the holidays.



I agree with the Captain. I was digging the little AMT's and RS75 combo. That little Dayton is serious contender I think in my Tacoma and was pleased at how well they blended. I'm thinking D3004's to mate with something that size unless those lovely 10F's can shoehorn in. Big beefy truck with delicately tuned setup. Well done. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

And shout out to Chris.. You've renewed my perception of a well executed simple coaxial setup. Sounded great I think. That was one rockin' fun little Honda Fit. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

JayinMI said:


> Made it back to the hotel about 11:30. Nice meeting everyone. Thanks for the hospitality Jason and your wife as well. Hopefully someone will enjoy the potato chips I left. Lol
> 
> Jay


Were those the ones in the white bag? If so, they rocked.  As did that funky soda you had me try. The mystery flavor...

You sir are a road warrior. I've gotta give you props for making these long treks...although by default it means Im not allowed to complain about my drive....dammit.


----------



## Black Rain

Even though the weather tried to break us, we still managed to have one great turnout. I believe the head count was 25 counting Michelle (MrsObvious).


----------



## Babs

Thanks guys for all the positive reinforcement feedback on my first attempt at fabrication. It truly meant a lot. Hope you thought it sounded as good. 

I know a couple Hertz tweet pods that'd be fun as hell to do in a killer little Kia. Maybe the artistic side of fabrication might oddly become my strength in this hobby as it was always my biggest fear reading the build threads over the years of sexy fab jobs. Making something the carmaker didn't put in the car look good with performance in mind. 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i174/agmech1/NCSQ Spring 2015/DSC00424.jpg
Is it just me or is Al giving the Obvious couple a stink-eye for sleeping? All jokes aside Michelle was a trooper for sticking it out in the cold rain. If my coveralls would have still been in the truck I would have been wearing them.


----------



## claydo

Black Rain said:


> Lol.... you got me and Scott mixed up. I'm running the CDT 2" wideband. Scott has some oversized Tweeters in his awesome egg shaped pods. Not but love Scott...lol.


Naw Jaun, I had yall straight.....just confused on Scott's setup....lol. I thought you were both running 2" mids....you cdt, him nvx.....


----------



## claydo

Thanks for the kind words capn! You are one of the flat out nicest fellers I've ever met, and it was not surprising at all to discover your wife to be a kind, intelligent woman. Hope the couples road trip is a regular thing my friend......


----------



## JayinMI

captainobvious said:


> Were those the ones in the white bag? If so, they rocked.  As did that funky soda you had me try. The mystery flavor...
> 
> *The chip brand name is Downey's. They're made in a little shop down by my work, but get distributed locally out to about a 50 mile radius.
> The soda was Faygo Rock and Rye, and it's one of my favorites. It's just kinda hard to explain. They call it a creme cola. *
> 
> You sir are a road warrior. I've gotta give you props for making these long treks...although by default it means Im not allowed to complain about my drive....dammit.


We just got in about 15 minutes ago. 

The problem with making treks like this, is then people from far away are like "Hey, we're having another show...you comin?" lol
I was asked if I was going to Hanfest in Texas this year...(It's an all Korean car show)

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Well, I'm really beat....Just got to my hotel in Columbia, MO. We cleaned up this morning, and then Ali and I went to the airport - he flew to Vancouver and I flew to Kansas City - then drove to Columbia. Just had a dinner of chips, Bobos bar, and a couple of m&m's. So I won't be as long winded as I usually am. 

Thank you all for making this another wonderful NCSQ meet. We had a group of guys at the house on Friday night when the weather was perfect. Everyone came prepared on Saturday - mostly regarding attitude of forbearance - others with shelters, etc. to cope with the rain. I don't think we really lost anyone because of the weather. 

Thanks Kendal for posting your pics - I have just a few that I'll post as well (depending on my internet connection - hotspot to phone because this hotel connection is so bad. 

I'm so glad that I have been blessed with such an understanding wife that accommodates me, this crazy hobby, and my wild friends  I'm so glad I'm blessed with a place to host these events, and I'm so glad I'm blessed with folks willing to do this twice a year. 

It was wonderful to see the enthusiasm of everyone - the desire to share what you have created / improved and the desire to experience and provide congrats to what others have created / improved.....that is about the essence of these little get togethers. Apparently everyone has a great time standing around and talking about audio as well  

Vicki and I thank you all for bringing all of the food to enjoy - the cook out was a lot of fun, and I think everyone had their fill. Ok, a few photos. 

Friday Night










The big moment - was there going to be an explosion?




























Lady Obvious!



















Likely my only opportunity to be in an Audi  









Apparently the first time that CD player has been used










Saturday



















Worked well - Thanks Erin!










The damaged greenery 










The culprit.......doesn't look sorry does he?  (I forgot to add an emoticon last night in my stupor.....). 










Erin being Erin......


----------



## Butt Hz

Hillbilly SQ said:


> http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i174/agmech1/NCSQ Spring 2015/DSC00424.jpg
> Is it just me or is Al giving the Obvious couple a stink-eye for sleeping? All jokes aside Michelle was a trooper for sticking it out in the cold rain. If my coveralls would have still been in the truck I would have been wearing them.


It looks like AL is putting Steve and 'Kenny' to sleep


----------



## bertholomey

One thing I forgot to mention.....thank you guys for your hospitality to the new folks - there were a few guys that this was their first meet, and I heard a 'see you in the Fall!' to them and from them. You guys are so good at being inviting to those who are new. This isn't a cliquish group, and I extremely grateful for that.


----------



## ErinH

Looks like Steve is trying to play dead while the mrs is actually really dead.


----------



## JayinMI

OK, we're settled in...I'll expand on my take of the trip.

First of all, my GF is the long distance driver...but I drove more than half the trip this time, and will definitely consider doing it again sometime.

Thanks again Jason and Vicki. Really appreciated the hospitality. BTW, the floors in your house are gorgeous. Wish I'd have gotten a pic.

Juan...sorry about the finger. :blush:

As far as demos given, I felt kinda bad. Last year I got to finals thinking all I needed to due was fire up the laptop and do some tuning, but I had computer problems all weekend and never got sound out of it. At least this time, it played. 

But as usual, I was not issue-free. A couple nights before the trip, I spent about 3 hours playing with my time alignment and crossover points, etc...and was making some progress. Then I had to pull the glovebox to run a cable, when I put it back together, my right side sounded weird, so I wiped the time alignment, and mostly flattened out the EQ. 

Later in the day, Babs was telling Steve that the center in Michelle's car was dead on...and I went in right after that...and it seemed to be on top of the cluster...that's when I started to suspect one of my ears was plugged. So once that clears up, I'll get back to it.

I didn't give a lot of demo's but I know Fullergoku, Claydo, Blackrain, and Erin got to listen to it. I explained about it being flattened and not TA'd but I didn't hate it, so I took that as a good sign. Hopefully it won't take a lot to get it in the ballpark, anyway.

Demo's I did get were awesome. I think the first car I heard was REQ's GTI..and I played Centipede by Knife Party. I know I heard that song at least 3 more times throught the day coming from his car. It's a fun track...especially with a pair of 18's out back. We played a few other tracks, and it sounded well balanced. The subs aren't overbearing...but they get DOWN. I was really impressed. Thanks, Andy! Also, thanks for the quick rundown on the PS8.

Followed that with Al's Element. He had 1 18. The bass in that was pretty impressive as well. I really like the effortless way these speakers seemed to reinforce the low end. I liked the speaker pods, as well.

Clay's car was a blast as always. I think his tune from Finals last year was a little better, (he mentioned he had his last tune "disappear" and had to throw something together) it still sounded pretty good. Whenever I explain Clay's car to someone I'm like "Conventional wisdom says it shouldn't work. But it does...and well." I mean, he has a 5" speaker like a foot from your face and the center is LOCKED in. And he has a pair of 8's that sound like 12's. Crazy. One of the most fun cars to catch a demo in.

I finally got to demo Erin's Civic after missing out at finals. Even knowing where things arem I couldn't pinpoint them. I listened to 7 or 8 songs in it, and I even stuck my head well into the back seat and it STILL sounded like the subs were at the dash. Amazing work! He also had some fun tracks on his GTG discs. That car sounds great. Wish I could have heard it with the KEF's, but I was very impressed. It even handled Centipede with IB 12's...
Cars like this either make you go "OMG, how'd he DO that!" or "Oh that's it, I quit!" lol

I kinda demo'd Darkrider's Kia...actually, we started songs and then kept talking over them. lol Loved the car. 

I heard Jason's BRZ at finals for a few mins (and didn't have my own music)...this time I ran through some of my tracks. Another car with great stage depth. For whatever reason, I have a hard time with cars when the windshield is covered up. I was starting to get used to it by the time I got out. I love the install in this car and it sounds great!

Casey's car sounds great, and he's not even running all of his amps! lol I liked the way Mark built the a-pillars. They look sweet around the speakers. And those BM MKIV's are amazing. The more I hear those the more I like them. Hope I didn't keep you too late.

Steve...great work on the pods. I like where those are headed. Car sounded very nice. Hope I get a listen when I don't have sinus/ear problems.

I wish I'd listened to SubterFUSE's car. It seemed like every time I turned around someone was in it. Missed it this time. Nice meeting you, tho.

Anyway, that's what's fresh in my mind. I need to crash so I can head to work tomorrow.

Great time! Next time, no rain.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> One thing I forgot to mention.....thank you guys for your hospitality to the new folks - there were a few guys that this was their first meet, and I heard a 'see you in the Fall!' to them and from them. You guys are so good at being inviting to those who are new. This isn't a cliquish group, and I extremely grateful for that.


What really amazed me was when Juan mentioned there weren't any shows in NC...I looked around and saw 20-odd cars there and was like "What? Clearly there's some interest." So, weird. Maybe Meca should just make the NCSQ meet a sanctioned event. lol

Jay


----------



## claydo

bertholomey said:


> Well, I'm really beat....Just got to my hotel in Columbia, MO. We cleaned up this morning, and then Ali and I went to the airport - he flew to Vancouver and I flew to Kansas City - then drove to Columbia.


Ali was a cool guy, I'm glad he could come down for the event. He certainly loves his midbass, and was one of the guys that didn't mind me ripping off the volume knob during his demo, I love it when I'm encourage to crank it!

Oh, and thanks for the pics!


----------



## claydo

JayinMI said:


> Clay's car was a blast as always. I think his tune from Finals last year was a little better, (he mentioned he had his last tune "disappear" and had to throw something together) it still sounded pretty good. Whenever I explain Clay's car to someone I'm like "Conventional wisdom says it shouldn't work. But it does...and well." I mean, he has a 5" speaker like a foot from your face and the center is LOCKED in. And he has a pair of 8's that sound like 12's. Crazy. One of the most fun cars to catch a demo in.


Thanks Jay. That's quite the drive you made there, so I hope you had a blast! Was great to see ya again, and hope we end up in the same place again. That Kia has loads of potential so I can't wait to see how far you can take it!


----------



## HighQman1974

I hate that I didnt get to checkout some of the installs, or have anything to show myself. But I did get to meet a lot of great people. Ill be on it this summer and Ill defiantly be there and have something to show in the Fall.


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> I heard Jason's BRZ at finals for a few mins (and didn't have my own music)...this time I ran through some of my tracks. Another car with great stage depth. For whatever reason, I have a hard time with cars when the windshield is covered up. I was starting to get used to it by the time I got out. I love the install in this car and it sounds great!
> 
> Jay


Thanks Jay - I typically have a hard time with the windshield covered up - I wish I could have thrown it off for you. In hindsight, I should have parked the car like I normally do - facing out to the woods - just trying to figure out the charger / rain thing. 

The car shut off on several folks like it likes to do after being on ACC for awhile.....had some very concerned folks.....What did I do????? 

Thank you Anthony for pointing out those things that weren't up to snuff - if I can find that track with the upright bass and sax......I'll try to get those things taken care of


----------



## subterFUSE

Well, I made it home about 2:00 AM Sunday morning.

The drive wasn't too bad. Went through Charlotte on the way home, which made navigation easier. Might have been faster, too?


Great event, and great people! Had an awesome time getting a chance to finally put some faces to the screen names, and listen to some great cars.

Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Babs

claydo said:


> Ali was a cool guy, I'm glad he could come down for the event. He certainly loves his midbass, and was one of the guys that didn't mind me ripping off the volume knob during his demo, I love it when I'm encourage to crank it!
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the pics!



Agreed. Nice guy! I was rather shocked when mid-day he was in my Civic for like 45 minutes and told me mine was his favorite so far. I fell out. Just not possible. LOL!! 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

Werd, I remember thinking he musta loved it......cos he was in there a good while! Hope he enjoyed himself......cos he was a loooong way from home.....


----------



## bertholomey

crea_78 said:


> Very nice paint job!! Wish I could have seen/heard your car this weekend.


Absolutely correct! The paint job was fantastic......the skirts, bumper, etc gave the car a much more custom look (IMO) - really set the car up - very cool effect, and those wheels are so incredibly cool in person. Fantastic job Andy!!!

And Thanks! Andy for bringing Paul - very cool guy - great to see him again - and it appeared that he had a fantastic job despite having to drag that wounded limb around


----------



## Babs

And as Jason mentioned on the veterans taking us rookies under your wings.. From me personally a huge thank you, to all you old pro's, for the warm welcome, your patience, openness and willingness to share your hard-earned knowledge. That struck me as a fabulous thing to promote the popularity of our little hobby for folks out there who might be shining new stars looking for mentors to build systems based on "quality". As the hobby grows, so may the manufacturers take note in their offerings to feed our semi-healthy addiction so more the merrier I guess. 

I was also excited to find folks where on some particular topic I actually had some experience where I could help, also surprising to me. hehehe. But it was great to be able to have the opportunity to pay it forward. I know one fellow I hope to see learn up with a DMM for troubleshooting (continuity checks on some cabling), so I can win that bet.


----------



## crea_78

I truly wish I could have made it this Saturday. I thought about it a lot since it stopped raining in CLT around 11am. Having a cold since Tuesday would only make it worse with th rain.

I also wanted to show off my system since I just had it professionally tuned earlier this month by Scott Buwalda. It sounds better than it ever has. Unfortunately, I didn't get the feedback I hoped for under the circumstances. Maybe next time and can't wait to hear everyone else's systems in the future.


----------



## jpf150

claydo said:


> Ugh......ok I managed to stay up till 7am last night to reset my sleep schedule....lol. Fresh out of the bed.....I may have died a lil bit in my sleep today, lmao. Big thanks to Jason and Vicki (oh my I think I finally have your wife's name, please tell me I'm correct.....) for allowing all the hoodlums (I doubt I'm the only hoodlum) to invade their space in the quest for audio greatness! I must admit epic fail on the pics this time as the rain and general gloom of the the weather kept the ohone holstered. Sorry guys, shoulda been there! Once again this was a gathering of great folks and cars bordering on unbelievable for simply a gtg of friends at a private residence. Surprisingly the foul weather dampened no one's spirits, and it's was a celebration that I believe was enjoyed by everyone. Big props to all the travelers, phew there were too many to list, but I love the fact that jasons gtg are so popular and draw you guys across multiple states to attend! I hope this never stops, as it allows us to build relationships with like minded folks from all over. Many a great demo was shared, and I recieved and gave an overwhelming amount myself. Of course I'll still be kicking myself in the hind end for missing a few, it always happens.......so Erin (dammit, was dying to hear those satori's), Chris (the serius one, lol.), Richard, Al, and anyone else I'm forgetting in my fresh from bed stupor, please grant my request for a raincheck, as I hate to miss your progress on yer systems. I thoroughly enjoyed my time in Chris' truck, hillbilly chris, these multiple chris' are killing me, loved the new tweets. Chuck's truck was emitting some beautiful tunes as well, glad I finally got to hear that thing (and thanks again for the serious bump in my music collection!). Johns beautiful Audi made for a wonderful demo, with a beautiful install, and some remarkable gear. Both Juan and Scott proved to me that great sound can be attained without tweets through the lil dome midrange option. Was very excited to finally cue up some tunes in Jays scion, yet another beautiful install, great job. Caseys civic was sounding awesome, and finally, subs playing! Jeremy' r32 coddled me in another great demo, those hybrids are some rediculous detailed tweets. Most improved has to go to James for me, his truck has improved everytime I've heard it, but this time was a big jump, congratulations! The capn took a long drive down, and brought his wonderful wife Michelle (was a pleasure meeting you) and his gift install in her corolla, this thing has loads of potential, as she was sounding great after just the quick initial tune. Fine job Steve! Forrest, the new highly appointed ( kia? who new?) ride sounded great, pioneers new autotune algorithms have seriously improved. Andy, the zeppelin tribute in the gti was an impressive experience, hate the demo was rushed, cos the car sounds great! I hope I didn't leave anyone out (I probably did, and I'm sorry). This leaves me with Jason's brz.......sheesh man, this has become one of the most dialed cars I've ever had the pleasure of hearing. This thing makes ya wanna go through yer collection and listen to it all.......if yer ever around this thing, do yourself a favor and take a listen, you won't be disappointed.......you wind up listening to it while shaking your head, it's truly outstanding. Many thanks to everyone who came out, I hate some had to miss it (Glenn, really missed ya buddy!) and I'm allready looking forward to the next! A quick apology to those who heard my car friday night, yer demo was not up to my usual standards, and wish I'd have gotten retribution saturday, but sadly I don't believe their were any do-over demos.....lol. Saturdays demos were a much better representation of my car, Friday I'm afraid I let the cobalt down with user inflicted tuning errors.


Thanks for the kind words Clay! I thoroughly enjoyed your car as usual. Those new tweets are just making it even better for ya! Next time you hear it, I hope it will have improved just as much. There are already some things in the works 



captainobvious said:


> What a pleasure to come out and meet up with many of you again- and many of you for the first time. I've been friends now with Jason for a few years and though We only get to hang out a couple times a year, I'm always treated like family. Just wanted to say thank you for that before anything else. You and Vicki are always so welcoming and gracious when hosting these events and Michelle and I want you to know it's greatly appreciated. Speaking of- Michelle had a great time and was happy to finally meet you both and all of the other characters out at the meet  As usual, the BRZ didn't disappoint. I've never been in your car and didn't like what I was hearing. That's a testament to the time and effort you spend really dialing in the tune. Truly- great job. Michelle really liked your car as well. She told me it was her favorite of the meet.
> 
> I told her it will be a long walk home.
> 
> She changed her mind and said her Corolla was her favorite... Sorry bro, 2nd place is still a great accomplishment.
> 
> 
> As usual, the event was outstanding. Not just for the excellent sounding cars and exchanges of gear, demos and knowledge but even moreso for the time spent with just a great group of people. These are the things that draw and keep people involved in this hobby and what a great group we have.
> 
> With that said, I just wanted to follow up with a couple of comments for a few of you fellas.
> 
> Man... James I was talking to Michelle and saying how much you remind me of myself when I started in this hobby about 10 years ago. The enthusiasm and passion for the hobby and the desire to absorb as much as you can is just cool to see. You had lots of great ideas for the truck and I'm confident that you'll be able to progress much quicker than I did.
> 
> Chris- I like where you're going with the Fit. I was very surprised with the sound you were getting (stage height particularly) with your mounting locations. Your tuning skills are getting much better and I enjoyed the demo in the car. I was surprised at just how deep the dash is in that little sucker. Between that and the huge pocket windows up there, you've got plenty of options for the future. That thing could be pretty ridiculous
> 
> It's always exciting to see some of the young guns like you two (James, Chris) and see what you guys are up to and how your progressing.
> 
> Clay- You know, I was thinking about this on my trip home and in talking with Michelle. I don't think I've ever heard anything but super positive encouragement from you on not only my builds, but also everyone else's. You always bring a good energy to these things and it's always a pleasure to catch up with you. I was digging the new Morel tweeters. I think your tune had a little more smoothness to it this time (less edgy) and probably in part to the new tweets. It's always fun to demo the SS, just sad it was at the end of the night and I didn't have more seat time.
> 
> Chuck- I wish we had gotten more time to chill and chat it up. It was great to see you out there again. Been what...a couple years now? Hopefully you'll reconsider the competition thing, or at least make a finals trip. You always have a very strong system and it's one I make a point to demo every time.
> 
> John- Great job on the Audi. That thing has a _*boatload *_of potential. The scary thing is that it already sounds quite good yet still has room to grow. Hopefully you'll stick with the competitions this season and make your way to finals. I'll be anxious to hear it again after a season of fine tuning. That car will be quite a beast.
> 
> Erin- Your stage was right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in all seriousness, excellent job on the Civic. I really liked the changes you made. You know as I've told you before- I really have to nitpick tiny things in your systems because they are so consistently solid. Dropping in the Satori's and adding the Scan tweeters has changed the shape of your staging from where it was at finals. It used to have an almost "horseshoe' effect where things got deeper as they went closer to the center of the stage, like an arc. I thought maybe it was a product of the shape of the dash/windshield and reflections, but I didn't find that it exhibited this at all in your latest revision. In addition, the sub is no longer apparent in the rear from localization. You managed to fix two little issues AND keep the excellent tonality your car typically exhibits- Bravo! I think this setup is superior to your car last year and it was damn good then. A few more minor tweaks and your podium bound, I feel pretty confident of that.
> 
> Casey- I'm glad I finally got to demo your Civic, it's been a long time coming! I know you said you had a very basic tune on it, but I was very impressed by how balanced it was. I love all of the driver choices because they clearly just work for you in that car. Man...I can't wait to hear that thing when it's totally dialed in. It's going to be amazing. Oh, and excellent install as well. Those pillars are so sick.
> 
> Chris- Thanks for the demo in the Ram. I was digging those little Dayton AMT's and the RS75's. Plenty of detail to be had there. I'm looking forward to my next demo to see where you've taken it
> 
> 
> For everyone else- thank you for the demos, and for getting into Michelled Corolla to take a listen to our quick tune, check out the work done and for providing some feedback. We got down to Jays Friday night and only had the tweeters playing so we were scrambling to get things going so it would be listenable. Unfortunately, I didnt bring the aux adapter so we could RTA it so I was using pink noise and tones which after a while gets you burned out, so hopefully the tune didn't offend anyone lol
> 
> We had a great time and are looking forward to hanging out with the NCSQ crowd again and bringing a more dialed in car next time (whether it's her Corolla or my Mazda).
> 
> -Steve


Steve, thank you man. I'm glad the enthusiasm I have for this hobby is being portrayed and I'm also glad you guys recognize it and help feed it! Every person I have ever met at Jason's has been as nice as can be and more than willing to answer my stupid questions. I've gained a lot of knowledge from you guys and really enjoy seeing the work that you all do, especially yours Steve. So thanks again for the kind words, and I am glad you and the Mrs. were able to make it down! Come back soon!


----------



## ErinH

bertholomey said:


> Erin being Erin......


Just to clarify, there were about 5 pictures taken and I only goof-balled a couple of them. And I wasn't the only one! :laugh:


----------



## Butt Hz

Chuck has his "Fight the power" pose in effect


----------



## bertholomey

ErinH said:


> Just to clarify, there were about 5 pictures taken and *I only goof-balled a couple of them*. And I wasn't the only one! :laugh:


Casey










Straight










Erin










Rage Against the* Chuck*










Erin










Erin, Paul, Andy.......


----------



## sirbOOm

You guys are sooooooo cute.


----------



## bertholomey

sirbOOm said:


> You guys are sooooooo cute.


.........and that floor is soooooooo dirty......just noticed that......my wife won't be happy with this photo.........


----------



## sirbOOm

Well when you have a bunch of car audio guys in one place...


----------



## Babs

bertholomey said:


> .........and that floor is soooooooo dirty......just noticed that......my wife won't be happy with this photo.........


Smeared drippy chip dip and failed scoop crumbs.. My bad!


----------



## ErinH

Got a bit more time to make a more elaborate post...


First off, again, I have to thank Jason and Mrs. Jason (or should I say Vicky and Mrs. Vicky?) for the hospitality. Having hosted GTGs a few times myself, I really can relate to the headache it can be to host these at times. I think the fact that your wife was so cool with it actually made the mood better for some of us... especially those folks who needed to pee and felt awkward walking through someone else's house to head to the bathroom. LOL. 

I'll make the round robin of system evaluations now since some of you other dudes did...

John (subterfuse): The Audi sounded quite nice, man. The EQ changes you made from Friday to Saturday were really well done and it solved some of the anomalies I had mentioned hearing to you. The system definitely has the potential to do well in the lanes this year (as I know you are hoping to be an active competitor). I really look forward to hearing it at Finals if you are able to make the trek this year. Besides the system... beautiful car man. I really enjoyed getting to chat with you, too. You're a cool dude and I'm glad to have gotten to hang out with you both days. 

Chris, after making the long haul Friday you were still in good spirits. LOL. I missed hearing the system Saturday after you had done some more tweaking on it; I wish I had the chance to get in there again but it seemed whenever I walked by the truck you had people in there with you. Looking forward to seeing/hearing the potential future changes we talked about. 

Andy, those midbass behind the listener worked out quite well. And that CarPC setup is killer, man! The amount of detail, inside and out, you have put in your car is really quite inspiring and it looks good all around, man. Mad Max was quite sharp! (no pun intended) I was hoping to get back in your car after listening to it earlier but as usual, there just wasn't enough hours in the day. I hope I see you again soon, man. You're always a hoot to hang around! We need to get the Team back together!

Jason... I can honestly say, through all the iterations of your car I've heard, I _love_ the latest tune. It's just so dang blended, man. I always have one or two cars I hear at a meet/show that I feel like I could drive home with as my system and be completely happy and your car is definitely it for me this go-round. What's funny is I heard some guys talking in the garage about your system; saying the way it sounds fits your personality... just laid back and smooth. Two things about that: 1) I agree and 2) that only applies to you in the morning/afternoon... you're not so laid back late at night. Grumpy pants! LOL (I kid, I kid!!!!!!!!)

Steve: Your wife's setup is going to be stupid-good with you at the helm. I am always impressed with your build quality and how acute your feedback is on mine. With your skills and trained ear, I'm pretty sure that car could be a top contender in any org if you wanted it to be (as long as your amp settings allow it to play music! lol). It was on-point and any comments I had about it, you were already aware of. In the same vein, I definitely appreciate your feedback on my car. It's nice to get verification on things I'm hearing (or not hearing, lol). Having met you only a couple times now, but knowing you for years on the forum, I can say without doubt you are one of the nicest people I know. Which makes hanging out with you a great time. 

Chuck!!!!! The right side sounds awesome!!!!!  (there's an inside joke here). In all seriousness, although you didn't have the system dialed in like I know you can dial a system, I still am glad you made the drive up and I got to hang out with you. I miss seeing you at shows, man. So I always look forward to getting time to hang out with you. I hope we can meet up again in Lebanon soon and go grab some BBQ! 

Forrest, thanks for the demo and thanks for the heads up on the Lindsey Buckingham track. I was really impressed with the tonality of your system. And really dug the little aimable tweeter pods you had in that car. Take care, man, and maybe we will run in to each other at Disney in the future! 

Clay, as usual, thanks for the demo. I know you were having some trouble with the rig this week so it wasn't as up to par as it was at Finals when I heard it last, but it still had the classic Clay "hit you upside your friggin' head and take your wallet" style to it! lol. I hope to hear it again soon and will be watching your build log for any other potential changes! 

Jay, I think we spent more time talking than actually demoing systems, lol, but man, it's alllllll good. I definitely am glad you made the drive (or, your girl made the drive) down and I appreciate the feedback on my system you gave me. I've been working on sub/midbass blending for years man, so it's nice to hear when people appreciate my OCD'ness. See you at Finals?...

Scott (Babs): Dude!!!! Great meeting you, FINALLY!!!!! I really dug the civic, man. Seriously... lots of potential there. For just having started out, I think you are well on your way. Just a few tweaks is all it took to straighten out some minor things and the tonality is nice! The tweeter install was killer as well. Amazing how well they blended in with the car and looked factory. I was kind of sad when you had to split... but I'll see you in the chat! 

Casey, I have to say, in all honesty that I was expecting your car to sound great. High expectations and all... lol. Having had a very similar install in my car, I knew what the potential would be and your system didn't disappoint at all. Tonally, that thing was pretty much spot on. Truthfully, I'd expect that car would be a serious contender in any organization with some small tweaks on it or just a great reference for others in the hobby to listen to. Probably one of the best 'out of the box' systems I've heard in all my years of doing this. That's saying a lot, man. Really. So, kudos!


I missed a lot of cars this year, as is typically the case... listening and talking typically don't leave a lot of extra time. But there's always next year, right!?  
To everyone else... Al, Juan, James, Kendal, Richard, Paul ... so many of you guys I spent time talking to... it was great to see you all and thanks for providing me with some good laughs and conversation. It's funny... I never realize how much fun I had at these meets until I'm home and think back on the conversations and jokes we had. Keep 'em coming, dudes!



That's all I gots fo now. For the bajillionth time, thanks to Mr and Mrs Bertholemey for hosting this. I'll echo Jason's sentiments on this being a great meet for newcomers because of how welcoming everyone is at these things. There's definitely a nice community of SQ guys in the NC area and that's why I enjoy making the trek that way each year. Thanks for being cool with me demoing your systems, and demoing mine and trading feedback as well. It's truly appreciated. On that note, I may try to put together an Alabama meet this Fall and if it happens, I'd be stoked if you NC folks could make the trek down/over. 


Take care, all!

- Erin


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> The car shut off on several folks like it likes to do after being on ACC for awhile.....had some very concerned folks.....What did I do?????


At first I was like "What happened?!" Then I realized what happened. It's been a minute, but my last car was push-to-start (as will my next one) and I realized it...so I just turned it back on.



bertholomey said:


>


Is it just me, or does it look like Andy was photoshopped in (or maybe like there was a large cardboard likeness of him) along the back wall? lol



ErinH said:


> Got a bit more time to make a more elaborate post...
> 
> 
> Jay, I think we spent more time talking than actually demoing systems, lol, but man, it's alllllll good. I definitely am glad you made the drive (or, your girl made the drive) down and I appreciate the feedback on my system you gave me. I've been working on sub/midbass blending for years man, so it's nice to hear when people appreciate my OCD'ness. See you at Finals?...


Actually, this time I drove more than she did. Not ALOT more...but enough.
I'm planning to go to Finals, most likely just to spectate. I don't know if it's worth it to compete right now (typical show seems to be 4.5 hrs away) to have to go up against Kirk Proffit and some of the other perennial winners. (Stupid vented kicks put me in Modex) Thanks for sitting in and thanks for the discs. I've already thought of the first song for next years meet disc:






lol.



ErinH said:


> Casey, I have to say, in all honesty that I was expecting your car to sound great. High expectations and all... lol. Having had a very similar install in my car, I knew what the potential would be and your system didn't disappoint at all. Tonally, that thing was pretty much spot on. Truthfully, I'd expect that car would be a serious contender in any organization with some small tweaks on it or just a great reference for others in the hobby to listen to. Probably one of the best 'out of the box' systems I've heard in all my years of doing this. That's saying a lot, man. Really. So, kudos!


I was glad to catch Casey on his way out and got to listen to it. Sounded great (even to me with plugged up ears!) and I liked the way the pillars were done. I'd never seen a set done quite like that and it really looks great. Another car with BM MKIV's in it that sounded great. Might have to look into those...




ErinH said:


> I missed a lot of cars this year, as is typically the case... listening and talking typically don't leave a lot of extra time. But there's always next year, right!?
> To everyone else... Al, Juan, James, Kendal, Richard, Paul ... so many of you guys I spent time talking to... it was great to see you all and thanks for providing me with some good laughs and conversation. It's funny... I never realize how much fun I had at these meets until I'm home and think back on the conversations and jokes we had. Keep 'em coming, dudes!
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I gots fo now. For the bajillionth time, thanks to Mr and Mrs Bertholemey for hosting this. I'll echo Jason's sentiments on this being a great meet for newcomers because of how welcoming everyone is at these things. There's definitely a nice community of SQ guys in the NC area and that's why I enjoy making the trek that way each year. Thanks for being cool with me demoing your systems, and demoing mine and trading feedback as well. It's truly appreciated. On that note, I may try to put together an Alabama meet this Fall and if it happens, I'd be stoked if you NC folks could make the trek down/over.
> 
> 
> Take care, all!
> 
> - Erin


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Erin, thanks to you and 2deep2 (Andrew?) for the critical listening to really help me work out some anomalies. That tonality difference on each side is something I always seem to overlook. Once I recover from the drive home I'll get out there and see what I can do about that. It does seem like I can't have one quality without hurting something else in the process. We'll see what happens over the coming months and maybe I can get the midrange I'm meant to run (the 10f) in the dash without doing something that can't be reversed when it comes time to trade the truck in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

bertholomey said:


> .........and that floor is soooooooo dirty......just noticed that......my wife won't be happy with this photo.........


Some dirt on a garage floor shows it's been used for its intended purpose. Ain't no shame in that gameActually, I would have happily hit it with a broom and mop for y'all if I would have thought about it.


----------



## 2DEEP2

Notloudenuf said:


> Final Tally?
> 
> 1) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 Subaru BRZ
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2006 Honda Civic
> 3) Kendal (Notloudenuf)
> 4) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Kia Sorento
> 5) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic
> 6) Scott (Babs) - 2008 Civic
> 7) Steve (Captainobvious)
> 8) Chris (Serieus) - 2013 Honda Fit
> 9) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
> 10) Andy (req) - 2003 Folksvagan GeeTeeEye
> 11) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) - 2011 Ram QuadCab aka "big white pig"
> 12) Jay (JayinMI) - 2012 Kia Rio5
> 13) Clay (Claydo) - 2009 Cobalt
> 14) Forrest (Darkrider) - 2015 Kia Forte5 SX
> 15) Heywood (Butt Hz)- Honda Chickmagnet
> 16) Matt (HighQman1974) - BMW 323is E36
> 17) Richard (bose301s) - 2010 Ford Focus
> 18) Dean (DRF24) - 1999 Porsche 911
> 19) Michelle (LadyObvious) - 2009 Corolla
> 20) John (subterFUSE) - 2013 Audi S6
> 21) Chuck (stereo_luver) Dodge Ram
> 22) Jeremy (sleeves) r32 VW
> 23) Ali
> 24) Richard (fullergoku)
> 25) Paul
> 26) Justin (Audionovice)
> 27) *Anthony Davis (2deep2)*
> 28) Rich (Salami) Accord
> 
> Who did I forget or miss talking to?


Anthony Davis is 2deep2


----------



## topsub

Sucks i missed it, Truck was at the shop still. Got it back today.










Hopefully next year.


----------



## 2DEEP2

bertholomey said:


> Thanks Jay - I typically have a hard time with the windshield covered up - I wish I could have thrown it off for you. In hindsight, I should have parked the car like I normally do - facing out to the woods - just trying to figure out the charger / rain thing.
> 
> The car shut off on several folks like it likes to do after being on ACC for awhile.....had some very concerned folks.....What did I do?????
> 
> Thank you Anthony for pointing out those things that weren't up to snuff - if I can find that track with the upright bass and sax......I'll try to get those things taken care of


I'm one of those... What did I do????... Total unfamiliar with push to start ACC :-D

The tracks I were using were all Mapleshade recordings (The Mapleshade Store - Music Without Compromise Since 1990).

One track is from - Joe Stanley - King Of The Honky-Tonk Sax "Blues for Danny" http://mapleshaderecords.com/mp3s/joestanley4.mp3

The others I used are from - Datevik with the Larry Willis Quartet - Ballads From The Black Sea.

Track 4. WILLOW WEEP FOR ME (A.Ronell), which is used by USACi for judging clarity.

Track 2. A CHILD IS BORN (T.Jones) - Listen to Full Song http://mapleshaderecords.com/mp3s/datevik2.mp3

And the first track I played was Gretchen Parlato, The Lost And Found.
Track 1. Holding back the Years 






And I wanted to tell you that when I listened to Erin's car it had the belch low end of the tenor sax and the 4k Hz we talked about...
Your car was a great experience


----------



## Black Dog

This was my first SQ event of any kind, so I really didn't know what to expect. I must say I was blown away by everyone's dedication to travel so far despite the rain, everyone's friendliness, their willingness to share their knowledge, and their amazing sound systems.

I was thoroughly impressed with every system that I had the privilege to enjoy. I regret not making a better effort to hear them all!

Thanks to everyone for making it a great experience. Thanks for the sample disks, Jason and Erin. Jason, thanks for the invitation and everything else you've done to help me get started on my venture into this hobby.

I look forward to the next one!

-Wayne (Virginia Tech)


----------



## bertholomey

2DEEP2 said:


> I'm one of those... What did I do????... Total unfamiliar with push to start ACC :-D
> 
> The tracks I were using were all Mapleshade recordings (The Mapleshade Store - Music Without Compromise Since 1990).
> 
> One track is from - Joe Stanley - King Of The Honky-Tonk Sax "Blues for Danny" http://mapleshaderecords.com/mp3s/joestanley4.mp3
> 
> And I wanted to tell you that when I listened to Erin's car it had the belch low end of the tenor sax and the 4k Hz we talked about...
> Your car was a great experience


I have that track on the Mapleshade Music Festival - I'll have to pull it out this weekend and give it a spin. 

I'm sure his did - something I have been debating within my head.....tune vs driver size - he has both in spades, and the difference is probably both of these - the tune: especially if you heard that low end of the sax on several cars with 3" drivers. I'm limited on the one and unwilling to do the other - game of compromises at times. So I'll take a listen to that track, see what I can do. I appreciate your feedback. Edit: thinking about this more.....I remember you speaking about this (sax belch) being in the lower midrange......where the mid bass drivers could be picking it up - so that is something I can certainly look at addressing. 



Black Dog said:


> This was my first SQ event of any kind, so I really didn't know what to expect. I must say I was blown away by everyone's dedication to travel so far despite the rain, everyone's friendliness, their willingness to share their knowledge, and their amazing sound systems.
> 
> I was thoroughly impressed with every system that I had the privilege to enjoy. I regret not making a better effort to hear them all!
> 
> Thanks to everyone for making it a great experience. Thanks for the sample disks, Jason and Erin. Jason, thanks for the invitation and everything else you've done to help me get started on my venture into this hobby.
> 
> I look forward to the next one!
> 
> -Wayne (Virginia Tech)


I'm very glad you were able to make it Wayne....to see the really fun, good side of this hobby. I certainly would love to see you here for the Fall meet.


----------



## ErinH

Black Dog said:


> Thanks for the sample disks, Jason and Erin.
> -Wayne (Virginia Tech)


no problem, man! glad to meet you and good to see you post.


----------



## Babs

Thanks Erin for the kind words. Knowing your ears, experience, it's encouraging feedback. Doggone right I'll be down if you do a 'Bama meet. And most definitely man FINALLY to meet up. Real pleasure.

Couple takeaways for me though from your demo, non-tune related... 
1. Make sure the damn car's in neutral for you 2-pedal fellows. LOL! Sorry about that. 
2. Get a doggone adequate charger so I don't have to crank it anyway. As someone else we know would say "Anderson Power Pole's FTW!"


----------



## ErinH

Babs said:


> Couple takeaways for me though from your demo, non-tune related...
> 1. Make sure the damn car's in neutral for you 2-pedal fellows. LOL! Sorry about that.
> 2. Get a doggone adequate charger so I don't have to crank it anyway. As someone else we know would say "Anderson Power Pole's FTW!"


1. No joke. I'm not used to stick cars... my only personal experience driving them is in the Wal-Mart parking lot as a teenager. I got HAMMERED by a truck when I was 17 and totaled the truck I drove. My pops bought me a ranger with a stick-shift and I was too much of a nervous wreck to drive a stick at the time, so we gave that to my brother and I got a ranger with an automatic. So, yea... I'm just glad Al's car was 5 feet in front of you to begin with because it wound up only being 3 feet after I started it. 
2. I bought those things thanks to Chad as well. But I really like the setup that Jason has more than the setup I have. I took a picture of Jason's and will be copying that soon. I tried to do something similar years back but couldn't find a stable place to bolt my car-side down to but I'm sure I can find something if I look again.


----------



## ErinH

BTW, I tried to hand out discs to everyone but if I missed you and you want a copy, let me know. I can either mail you a copy or try to post the discs up to download.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> Steve: Your wife's setup is going to be stupid-good with you at the helm. I am always impressed with your build quality and how acute your feedback is on mine. With your skills and trained ear, I'm pretty sure that car could be a top contender in any org if you wanted it to be (as long as your amp settings allow it to play music! lol). It was on-point and any comments I had about it, you were already aware of. In the same vein, I definitely appreciate your feedback on my car. It's nice to get verification on things I'm hearing (or not hearing, lol). Having met you only a couple times now, but knowing you for years on the forum, I can say without doubt you are one of the nicest people I know. Which makes hanging out with you a great time.
> 
> - Erin


Thanks for the comments Erin. I'm going to quote and respond to them in Michelle's build thread here so I don't clutter up this one with specifics  Here's the link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...69976-mrs-obvious-2009-corolla-build-log.html


----------



## req

well I just wrote a huge reply in the quick post box and accidently closed it out. I was just verifying I had replied to everyone and made a comment about everything and now I'm bummed out. maybe I'll write another. ugh.


----------



## bertholomey

We patiently await your long (re)post ?


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> 1. No joke. I'm not used to stick cars... my only personal experience driving them is in the Wal-Mart parking lot as a teenager. I got HAMMERED by a truck when I was 17 and totaled the truck I drove. My pops bought me a ranger with a stick-shift and I was too much of a nervous wreck to drive a stick at the time, so we gave that to my brother and I got a ranger with an automatic. So, yea... I'm just glad Al's car was 5 feet in front of you to begin with because it wound up only being 3 feet after I started it.
> 2. I bought those things thanks to Chad as well. But I really like the setup that Jason has more than the setup I have. I took a picture of Jason's and will be copying that soon. I tried to do something similar years back but couldn't find a stable place to bolt my car-side down to but I'm sure I can find something if I look again.


Yeah lucky for us Big Al didn't hear you chirping my tires aimed squarely at his bumper. Yeah it's like any other skill.. I'll trade ya the skills of driving a stick (even knee-steering, one hand in a fry bag, the other holding a slurpee while swapping gears with the wrist), for your tuning and acoustics acumen. 

Yeah saw that.. Hard-mounted 12V plug in the grill. Way cool! Gotta look into what type/kind/specs power supply as well.


----------



## casey

Scott - I need specs to your dip please. It was awesome.

Im definitely looking forward to the fall meet(assuming its not during my annual trip to MD)

If you host one I will do my best to make it as well Erin.


----------



## Babs

casey said:


> Scott - I need specs to your dip please. It was awesome.
> 
> Im definitely looking forward to the fall meet(assuming its not during my annual trip to MD)
> 
> If you host one I will do my best to make it as well Erin.




"specs" LOL!!! That's hilarious! Glad y'all liked it. 

Certainly... I don't think Laura will mind and probably be glad you enjoyed it. K, here goes:

Equal amounts of:
large can black beans drained
large can shoe peg corn drained
bundle of green onions, chopped
feta cheese crumbled
3rd, 3rd, 3rd of sugar, olive oil, apple cider vinegar
Stir.. Let it sit for maybe 15-30 minutes chilled if you can stand it

Serve with scoop chips and wait for Salami to keep sneaking over into the bowl.  Busted! LOL!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

For you folks not used to a stick shift, make sure the shifter will wiggle back and forth before letting the clutch back outForrest complimented me on doing that in his Camaro at the last meet. I'm sure that thing would have jumped into the next county if I would have let off with it in 1st gear. My buddy taught me to drive a standard in his '94 Chevy 1500 so I'm used to a long stick and even longer clutch. Watch what happens if I try to drive something with a short stick and clutch that catches right off the floor


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My buddy taught me to drive a standard in his '94 Chevy 1500 so I'm used to a long stick and even longer clutch.


74 Dodge pickup loaded down to the hilt with construction equipment for me.. Only stalled it maybe 5 or 7 times on an uphill start in traffic until I got the hang of it. Pop told me, "drive this thing and you can drive any stick-shift on the planet". He was pretty much right. Torque converters are the devil to me now.


----------



## Babs

req said:


> well I just wrote a huge reply in the quick post box and accidently closed it out. I was just verifying I had replied to everyone and made a comment about everything and now I'm bummed out. maybe I'll write another. ugh.


Thanks man for the demo of the beast Gti build and a 1st sighting of a sure-enough car-pc setup in person, and quite a lesson in staging acoustics and mid-bass placement. You definitely had me stumped on that one. One of the widest stages I've heard, and certainly not short on dynamics.  Awesome meeting you guys.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Babs said:


> 74 Dodge pickup loaded down to the hilt with construction equipment for me.. Only stalled it maybe 5 or 7 times on an uphill start in traffic until I got the hang of it. Pop told me, "drive this thing and you can drive any stick-shift on the planet". He was pretty much right. Torque converters are the devil to me now.


There was a boat trailer hooked to his and it was on a ramp. He said "if you let my truck go in the lake or rip my clutch out I'll kill ya!" Due to my left knee being iffy I'll never own a standard but can drive one if I have to...but prefer not to. I'm a lazy driver anyway that just likes to cruise and relax:mellow:


----------



## JayinMI

You know? I totally forgot Andy did rear midbasses in that thing...and the fact I didn't notice means he must be doing something right. lol

Erin listened to my car, but I didn't really expect any feedback since it really didn't have a tune on it. The vast majority of the EQ was flat and the TA was zeroed out after some issues. Shame really, but I'll make sure to have something at least respectable next time. haha


I keep missing out on chances to have people with better ears than mine give me pointers. I'll have to catch Jason one of the times he's up this way. 

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

JayinMI said:


> You know? I totally forgot Andy did rear midbasses in that thing...and the fact I didn't notice means he must be doing something right. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Erin listened to my car, but I didn't really expect any feedback since it really didn't have a tune on it. The vast majority of the EQ was flat and the TA was zeroed out after some issues. Shame really, but I'll make sure to have something at least respectable next time. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep missing out on chances to have people with better ears than mine give me pointers. I'll have to catch Jason one of the times he's up this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



How did I forget that......I'm in Chesterfield tonight and tomorrow night. How far is that from you?


----------



## stereo_luver

Huge thanks to Vicki and Jason for hosting this event. (Notice who I thanked first) It was great to meet some new folks and to see some long lost friends who I don't get to see as often as I used to (or should). Andy it was a pleasure to finally meet up with you after 4-5 years of missed opportunities. And thanks for bringing Paul along for the laughs.

I spent way too much time BSing, catching up, BSing, transferring music and the such. I can believe that there were some good/great systems to be heard from those that have commented before this post. I only got in a few demo's and wished I had gotten in more now. Those I did demo were really nice. I'll apologize again for not bringing my A Game to the meet, but shyte happens sometimes.

Thanks again Jason for the Peachtree Audio Nova and the use of some monitors. It's being put to good use right now and I have a nice spot for it when I get back home.

Chuck


----------



## Salami

Babs said:


> "specs" LOL!!! That's hilarious! Glad y'all liked it.
> 
> Certainly... I don't think Laura will mind and probably be glad you enjoyed it. K, here goes:
> 
> Equal amounts of:
> large can black beans drained
> large can shoe peg corn drained
> bundle of green onions, chopped
> feta cheese crumbled
> 3rd, 3rd, 3rd of sugar, olive oil, apple cider vinegar
> Stir.. Let it sit for maybe 15-30 minutes chilled if you can stand it
> 
> Serve with scoop chips and wait for Salami to keep sneaking over into the bowl.  Busted! LOL!



That stuff was awesome!!!! I wasn't sneaking, I obviously was doing a lot of testing! I was going to ask for the specs also so thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Babs

I keep thinking there's a white Kia with some turret-style tweet spots. Wood holding up the Hertz tweeters now. I'd love to do those pods. That'd be a fun fun project. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs

Salami said:


> That stuff was awesome!!!! I wasn't sneaking, I obviously was doing a lot of testing! I was going to ask for the specs also so thank you very much for sharing.



Hehehe. You were simply doing extensive demo'ing.  
Erin kept reassessing Krispy Kremes. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkrider

Babs said:


> I keep thinking there's a white Kia with some turret-style tweet spots. Wood holding up the Hertz tweeters now. I'd love to do those pods. That'd be a fun fun project.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I gotta do something after seeing the beautiful job you did on your pods. It's just that now I'm stuck wanting to put midrange on my dash/corners too. 

Also, I picked up a pair of JL Audio 13w6's from Craigslist today for an insane deal. I'm going to have a seriously difficult time trying to decide which car to bring in the fall.

We might have to figure out a way to get together between now and the fall Babs. I'd love to have you and James (jpf150) school me on some fabulous fab work. You guys have done some awesome work. Hate that we couldn't find your keys before I was pulled into another demo. Never, never have enough time to get to all the cars I want to demo.

That said, I did get some great demos in some wonderful cars.

*Chris (HillbillySQ)* - Wow. I was amazed at those Dayton AMT's. If my ML280's ever give out, I know exactly what I'll be ordering up. They were soo smooth. I loved hearing the big white pig squeal. Sounded awesome. Also, thanks for tweaking my EQ - actually, I'm sure everyone thanks you. It was much better after your made those cuts.

*Erin* - I have a serious love/hate relationship with your car. I will detail that below, but I wanted to say that you are a wonderful person to be around and I love just hanging out and talking music with ya. Your knowledge on and taste in music and car audio is just superb. You also provide constant encouragement, which really helps me (and probably everyone) stay motivated to improve ourselves and our systems.
---I LOVE the way your car sounds, the install, and the way you made your sub invisible. I was just in awe of your giant sub being transported to your front. I hope to someday be 50% as good as you are at tuning, or install, or whatever witchcraft you use to make your car do what it does. (My money is on voodoo)
--I HATE that my car/s don't sound anywhere near as good as yours does. That's really about it. You're awesome and your car is awesome, so nothing bad in there at all.

*Andy (REQ)* - Loved the car....and that carPC?....man, just amazing. It was late when I got in for a demo (so not much time), but your music knowledge and enthusiasm still has me smiling. I wanted you to know that if you have Amazon Prime (and Amazon Prime Music), you can download a good quality MP3 of the Heart - Led Zepplin Tribute for free. I found it today - woot!

*Paul (insert forum name here)* - Man, I feel like I could hang out with you and Andy for days. I really enjoyed your company, and totally appreciate your taste in music. I really hope you can get healed up quickly and get that W8 put together and come down for a GTG.

*Chuck (stereo_luver)* - Man.....after looking through maybe 10% of what you so graciously allowed me to copy...... THANKYOU!!!!! I have yet to find anything I feel like I could do without. I really appreciate it.

*Clay (Claydo)* - I didn't get a demo of the Cobalt SS, and I'm ok with that. My demo of your car last spring is still fresh in my minds eye. My memory of the way it sounded (and felt) will always be my goal.

*Mr. and Mrs. Bertholomey* - thank you again for your unending hospitality. It is greatly and honestly appreciated.

I ended up giving a lot more demo's than I was able to reciprocate, but I truly enjoyed the company and feedback from everyone. I almost (ALMOST) wish everyone was a little more critical, but I honestly wouldn't change a thing about any of you. If anything, the constant encouragement makes me at least feel like I'm on the right path.

I really feel like I'm part of something special just being around you guys (and gals!).

I'm so looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Babs

Thanks man. Yeah I gotta do a build thread. The pods were technically easy. The sanding, filling, sanding and filling were the real chore. Could definitely see something rockin on your dash for those awesome Hertz tweeters. I snuck in and snapped a couple shots to get idea compared to the other contours nearby. Huge potential. And worth it IMO as your car sounded dang good. Thanks for the demo. Sorry my keys were actually hiding, in my console. 
















Beautiful part is easy rotation for playing with aiming. That's luxurious from a tuning perspective. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That Kia has a good platform to do pretty much anything. Only limit is your imagination. I think something like the Scan 10f would do nicely where the tweets are now and have the tweets integrated into the same pod. Or, build out from that little extra window and do a 5" mid.


----------



## HighQman1974

ErinH said:


> BTW, I tried to hand out discs to everyone but if I missed you and you want a copy, let me know. I can either mail you a copy or try to post the discs up to download.


I got them, they are on repeat. Great music!!!


----------



## Black Rain

ErinH said:


> BTW, I tried to hand out discs to everyone but if I missed you and you want a copy, let me know. I can either mail you a copy or try to post the discs up to download.


If you can post, it would be great. If you can explain how to do so be even greater. I also had some disc to distribute but didn't get it.


----------



## HighQman1974

stereo_luver said:


> Huge thanks to Vicki and Jason for hosting this event. (Notice who I thanked first) It was great to meet some new folks and to see some long lost friends who I don't get to see as often as I used to (or should). Andy it was a pleasure to finally meet up with you after 4-5 years of missed opportunities. And thanks for bringing Paul along for the laughs.
> 
> I spent way too much time BSing, catching up, BSing, transferring music and the such. I can believe that there were some good/great systems to be heard from those that have commented before this post. I only got in a few demo's and wished I had gotten in more now. Those I did demo were really nice. I'll apologize again for not bringing my A Game to the meet, but shyte happens sometimes.
> 
> Thanks again Jason for the Peachtree Audio Nova and the use of some monitors. It's being put to good use right now and I have a nice spot for it when I get back home.
> 
> Chuck


Can I send you a drive and get some of the music goodness?!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

So, I cut a 4" cardboard circle and laid it over my dash grills. Long story short I may be putting on my big boy pants and upgrading to 10f's


----------



## thehatedguy

You better check the depth first.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

thehatedguy said:


> You better check the depth first.


Magnet should drop right into the hole for the stock 2.75". The basket would be the only real issue so will have to measure carefully. I really don't want to run the 8 ohm neo version but will if I have to. Would like to pull the sub amp out and just have the pair of 120.4's running the whole 3-way plus sub.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Magnet should drop right into the hole for the stock 2.75". I really don't want to run the 8 ohm neo version but will if I have to. Would like to pull the sub amp out and just have the pair of 120.4's running the whole 3-way plus sub.


why... sensitivity? the 8 ohm neo version is still more sensitive than the 2" discovery you were using and I didn't see you complain about that aspect. 

I love the 10f speakers. Any of them. If I bought a new car tomorrow and needed a 3" driver I would order a 10f... I wouldn't even consider anything else.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> why... sensitivity? the 8 ohm neo version is still more sensitive than the 2" discovery you were using and I didn't see you complain about that aspect.
> 
> I love the 10f speakers. Any of them. If I bought a new car tomorrow and needed a 3" driver I would order a 10f... I wouldn't even consider anything else.


Actually, in straight 4ch mode my amp ALMOST didn't get it on the 5f's. I'm sure the 75rms give or take a little at 8 ohms would be more than enough for the 8 ohm neo 10f's. They have what triple the cone area? Now with 200+ pretty much anything will singthe rs75's in my dash now are 4 ohm.


----------



## ErinH

sensitivity isn't something I sweat too much. You've got power on tap and a 500hz crossover with that much power will give you plenty of output.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

75rms at 8 ohms enough?


----------



## papasin

Hillbilly SQ said:


> So, I cut a 4" cardboard circle and laid it over my dash grills. Long story short I may be putting on my big boy pants and upgrading to 10f's



I'll make it easy. They fit.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> 75rms at 8 ohms enough?


is it enough for your rs75's? because they are rated at 83.3dB @ 2.83v. 
Dayton Audio RS75-4 3" Reference Full-Range Driver 4 Ohm

The 10f Steve had at the meet is 86dB @ 2.83v.
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...canspeak-discovery-10f/8414g-10-4-full-range/


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> is it enough for your rs75's? because they are rated at 83.3dB @ 2.83v.
> Dayton Audio RS75-4 3" Reference Full-Range Driver 4 Ohm
> 
> The 10f Steve had at the meet is 86dB @ 2.83v.
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...canspeak-discovery-10f/8414g-10-4-full-range/
> 
> [/IQUOTE]
> 
> I had a rated 120rms going to the rs75's. However, with cone area and sensitivity it should even out for me.


----------



## jpf150

I really want to try the 10f's. Steve let me look at his other set and they look great!(sound great as well). But I'm stuck between just trying to keep the mids I have now(tc9's), get the 10f's, or go with a bigger mid(4.5-5") just to get the cone area...Decisions, decisions. Oh and thanks Chuck for talking with me about the 88r. I ordered one Sunday when I woke up...hehe. Finally stepping up to an 8 channel processor!

Oh and I went to the junkyard yesterday to find some door panels to cut up. No luck, but I'm still on the lookout. Hopefully this summer I can get a lot of stuff done and have an even better system to enjoy next meet.


----------



## ErinH

all I'm saying is don't sweat the sensitivity. the 10f is a great speaker. if you have a void you're trying to fill and the 10f does it, go for it.


----------



## ErinH

jpf150 said:


> I really want to try the 10f's. Steve let me look at his other set and they look great!(sound great as well). But I'm stuck between just trying to keep the mids I have now(tc9's), get the 10f's, or go with a bigger mid(4.5-5") just to get the cone area...Decisions, decisions.


yea. that's a tough one because it typically is made by the space available. But, IMHO it comes down to your crossover points. I try to follow the rationale of buying large and using them small. My 8's are crossed at 80hz/24dB. My 5.25" Satori's are crossed at 300/24dB. But that isn't relegated to just 'large' drivers... it doesn't mean you can't buy a 3" and use it above the standard 200-300hz people like to use them in. Minimizing excursion means plenty of dynamic output (ie; low volume impact, the feel of having a singer belt out a note without it making you cringe) and clean high level output. So, if you're going with a 3-4" driver then I'd just recommend considering your goals... personally I'd use the 10f above 500hz and no lower than 400hz. Others cross them below 300hz. Different strokes...


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I feel a 2" midrange is my weak link right now. I want to get as much of the vocal range as possible coming from the same pair of drivers.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I feel a 2" midrange is my weak link right now. I want to get as much of the vocal range as possible coming from the same pair of drivers.


10f should do it for you. wide bandwidth, more surface area than the rs75 so that should certainly get you lower response capability if desired. just use a legitimate enclosure. not putting a back on them will cause you issues (could actually be the cause of the issue I heard?). I know a few people who have had issues with this ... and one of them was at the meet in a Black truck like yours.


----------



## jpf150

ErinH said:


> yea. that's a tough one because it typically is made by the space available. But, IMHO it comes down to your crossover points. I try to follow the rationale of buying large and using them small. My 8's are crossed at 80hz/24dB. My 5.25" Satori's are crossed at 300/24dB. Minimizing excursion means plenty of dynamic output (ie; low volume impact, the feel of having a singer belt out a note without it making you cringe) and clean high level output. So, if you're going with a 3-4" driver then I'd just recommend considering your goals... personally I'd use the 10f above 500hz and no lower than 400hz. Others cross them below 300hz. Different strokes...


The drivers side is really the only space limitation I have, but as long as the mid/tweet I go with would do good at about 30 degrees off axis than I think I could make a 5" fit up there. I loved the sound of my ring radiators so I am for sure going to be using the small flange version as they seem to roll of great at 30 degrees. They also play pretty low. Where is your crossover point on the 3004's you're running? And I know you have your 8's in the kicks, but wouldn't it be beneficial to have as low as a crossover as possible on my midbass since they will be in the doors, being highly off axis?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I try to keep excursion as small as possible as well. My 7's in the doors are crossed at 75hz 24db but I don't have near the AVAILABLE volume you do. I tend to have a preset maximum safe volume that can't be exceeded to protect me from myself:surprised:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> 10f should do it for you. wide bandwidth, more surface area than the rs75 so that should certainly get you lower response capability if desired. just use a legitimate enclosure. not putting a back on them will cause you issues (could actually be the cause of the issue I heard?). I know a few people who have had issues with this ... and one of them was at the meet in a Black truck like yours.


The rs75's are in pvc endcaps with 1/4" holes for venting and stuffed with polyfil. Are you talking about backwave interference?


----------



## ErinH

jpf150 said:


> The drivers side is really the only space limitation I have, but as long as the mid/tweet I go with would do good at about 30 degrees off axis than I think I could make a 5" fit up there. I loved the sound of my ring radiators so I am for sure going to be using the small flange version as they seem to roll of great at 30 degrees. They also play pretty low. Where is your crossover point on the 3004's you're running? And I know you have your 8's in the kicks, but wouldn't it be beneficial to have as low as a crossover as possible on my midbass since they will be in the doors, being highly off axis?


my d3004's are at 2800hz/24dB. I'd cross higher if I could but they handle it well and I need them to cross there to mate up with the 5".

Midbass placement is less of an issue when it comes to localization so you can get away with different placements than you can a midrange or a tweeter (disregarding the acoustical 'space' aspect of placement). Not to say you can put them anywhere... just saying it's more forgiving. And don't even worry about axis because it'll never come in to play (you're going to be crossing them well below beaming). I could get away with crossing my 8's much lower... without a HPF even, but my music is all over the place and my listening level varies just as much, so I want to know that if I decide to turn up the volume I will have nothing to worry about, mechanically or acoustically. Keep in mind I used to run the Scan 7" in an AP configuration with a 30-40hz crossover, so I've been "there" before. Again, different strokes... I'm just explaining my own personal methods and goals.


----------



## ErinH

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Are you talking about backwave interference?


Yep.


----------



## jpf150

ErinH said:


> my d3004's are at 2800hz/24dB. I'd cross higher if I could but they handle it well and I need them to cross there to mate up with the 5".
> 
> Midbass placement is less of an issue when it comes to localization. And don't even worry about axis because it'll never come in to play (you're going to be crossing them well below beaming). I could get away with crossing my 8's much lower... without a HPF even, but my music is all over the place and my listening level varies just as much, so I want to know that if I decide to turn up the volume I will have nothing to worry about, mechanically or acoustically. Keep in mind I used to run the Scan 7" in an AP configuration with a 30-40hz crossover, so I've been "there" before. Again, different strokes... I'm just explaining my own personal methods and goals.


Well your personal methods and goals seem to work wonders in your car  I know I, and many others, really appreciate you explaining this stuff to us and letting us know what has and hasn't worked for you. I don't mind learning by trial and error but sometimes it's better to just do stuff the right way the first time haha. And sorry, my brain cuts out on me a lot, but what's an AP config?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

ErinH said:


> Yep.


Trust me, I'm a stickler for keeping those 2 waves separated the same way you do a stud and a ***** in heat when you don't want a litter to deal with


----------



## jpf150

Taking this to PM's so that our meet thread doesn't become a "what midrange should jpf150 and hillbilly get before the next meet!?" thread, lol.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

lol I have my plan laid out. Whether or not it actually happens is a different story. Going to first work with what I have.


----------



## jpf150

Hillbilly SQ said:


> lol I have my plan laid out. Whether or not it actually happens is a different story. Going to first work with what I have.


Werd. Can't wait to hear it! Just don't get rid on those tweets. They sound so smooooth


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

jpf150 said:


> Werd. Can't wait to hear it! Just don't get rid on those tweets. They sound so smooooth


These tweets ain't going anywhere. They've proven themselves to be keepers.


----------



## jpf150

Hillbilly SQ said:


> These tweets ain't going anywhere. They've proven themselves to be keepers.


:rockon:


----------



## Magic Hands

Hi Everyone. 

I got swamped with work after I got back home and did not get a chance to post. 

I just wanted to say it was a awesome to meet everyone in person last weekend. I was amazed at how friendly everyone is! It was a blast getting to know you all and a pleasure to get a chance to listen to everyone's cars. I think I spent at least 3 hours in Erin's car!! It was fun to go back an forth between different vehicles with the same songs. I was like a kid in the candy store 

I really appreciate Jason for his hospitality... for those that have not met him, he's the real deal. 

On my way back to Canada on Sunday, I was offered to take a different flight path in exchange for a $300 voucher, which I did... so I might use that to come back in the Fall. Hopefully I'll have my system installed by then. I'll be sure to post a build log in the next month to keep everyone updated on my progress in the BRZ.

Much love, 

Ali.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Look forward to seeing how everything falls into place in your BRZ Ali. I enjoyed talking with you and hope you can make it back in the Fall


----------



## claydo

Come on back Ali, you're a cool feller! Glad you enjoyed the meet, I certainly enjoyed your impact heavy music selections during your demo........lotsa fun!


----------



## ErinH

x2. Good to meet you Ali. Glad you enjoyed the civic and thanks for the interest in the setup. Looking forward to a build log.


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> I'll make it easy. They fit.


Richard Sir.. What car is this?


----------



## Babs

Magic Hands said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I got swamped with work after I got back home and did not get a chance to post.
> 
> I just wanted to say it was a awesome to meet everyone in person last weekend. I was amazed at how friendly everyone is! It was a blast getting to know you all and a pleasure to get a chance to listen to everyone's cars. I think I spent at least 3 hours in Erin's car!! It was fun to go back an forth between different vehicles with the same songs. I was like a kid in the candy store
> 
> I really appreciate Jason for his hospitality... for those that have not met him, he's the real deal.
> 
> On my way back to Canada on Sunday, I was offered to take a different flight path in exchange for a $300 voucher, which I did... so I might use that to come back in the Fall. Hopefully I'll have my system installed by then. I'll be sure to post a build log in the next month to keep everyone updated on my progress in the BRZ.
> 
> Much love,
> 
> Ali.


Ali, Glad you made it home safe and was a pleasure to meet you. Absolutely, c'mon back and see us.


----------



## Babs

jpf150 said:


> ..what's an AP config?


Aperiodic I think. ?


----------



## Babs

ErinH said:


> yea. that's a tough one because it typically is made by the space available. But, IMHO it comes down to your crossover points. I try to follow the rationale of buying large and using them small. My 8's are crossed at 80hz/24dB. My 5.25" Satori's are crossed at 300/24dB. But that isn't relegated to just 'large' drivers... it doesn't mean you can't buy a 3" and use it above the standard 200-300hz people like to use them in. Minimizing excursion means plenty of dynamic output (ie; low volume impact, the feel of having a singer belt out a note without it making you cringe) and clean high level output. So, if you're going with a 3-4" driver then I'd just recommend considering your goals... personally I'd use the 10f above 500hz and no lower than 400hz. Others cross them below 300hz. Different strokes...


That "happy bandwidth" zone each driver has between too much low-end excursion and beaming at the top. That magic place.. I'd take an uneducated guess the driver plays cleaner throughout when it's not moving too much at the bottom of it's band-pass.

.. Sometimes I feel like I've only scratched the surface and began learning.


----------



## bertholomey

Had a great time last night hanging with Jay. Fantastic guy to spend time with, and I had a great time futzing with his excellent set up. I'm looking forward to a long demo at the Fall Meet after you have had some time to tweak the EQ.


----------



## papasin

Babs said:


> Richard Sir.. What car is this?



Ram 1500 Crew Cab


----------



## Babs

papasin said:


> Ram 1500 Crew Cab


I didn't think it was a Civic but the curvey dash made me wish and hope there for a second.  Eh.. We got pillars for that though.


----------



## Babs

Hillbilly SQ said:


> That Kia has a good platform to do pretty much anything. Only limit is your imagination. I think something like the Scan 10f would do nicely where the tweets are now and have the tweets integrated into the same pod. Or, build out from that little extra window and do a 5" mid.


Gonna go out on a limb and say I think that 2-way was one of the best I've heard.. Nice, simple and cleanly executed via the AVH 5700. I think keeping it that way. For a first experience with Hertz drivers, I really dug it. I'd do something sexy for the tweeters and call her done.


----------



## captainobvious

ErinH said:


> all I'm saying is don't sweat the sensitivity. the 10f is a great speaker. if you have a void you're trying to fill and the 10f does it, go for it.


Bingo. 

86db efficiency on a midrange.

1 watt 86db
2 watts 89db
4 watts 92db
8 watts 95db
16 watts 98db
32 watts 101db
64 watts 104db
....
....

I doubt you'll be listening at levels like that. With the full system going and the mids balanced, it will be screaming loud in there with the power you have available. Don't sweat it


----------



## Babs

I ran W6-789E tang bands for midbass in my little two way and they were little 8ohm screamers. Punchy, clean mids and no slouch in tactile midbass. Oh.. I should add.. On sale now at PE. Thinking of another set, just because. Something like $41 a piece IIRC.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokusek

Sorry for the lateness on here. It was nice to meet everyone who showed up.

Thank you for your hospitality Jason, I had a great time, even though I was limping around with a boot. 

For those who let me Demo their cars, Thank you, It definitely put a fire under me to get my set up going into the W8. Especially now that I have the E3I/O PC back from Erin. Still sucks he couldn't make any time to do a review on it. 

Thanks again everyone, I hope to have my car ready for the fall meet!

-PJ


----------



## Babs

Hey man it was great to meet you too Sir. Hope you heal up well.
Yeah that car-pc thing has me intrigued now, having the idea now for digital feed to DSP.


----------



## Rokusek

Babs said:


> Hey man it was great to meet you too Sir. Hope you heal up well.
> Yeah that car-pc thing has me intrigued now, having the idea now for digital feed to DSP.


Thank you. It is slowly getting better. The hydrocodone makes a huge difference, though I usually want to walk/put more weight on it when I have taking a pill or two. But meh... slow and steady wins the race right!

It has taken a ton of work on both Andy and my part to get that PC up and running and installed as well as the rest of the car to were it is now. I never thought he would have made it this far with it. I am excited to see what else is to come when it happens. I'll let Andy post that up though.

I will say his current set up is what has given me most if not all of my inspiration for my install. The PC alone... OMG... the capabilities.

-PJ


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

That pc with the streaming service might have caused me to spill the beans about some of my listening preferences. I lol'd at the funny look Erin gave me when Ella Henderson was cranked up :laugh:


----------



## bertholomey

So we were one week early for the meet. It is 46 and sunny right now and will climb to 72 by the end of the day ?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

We were in the wrong state last week. Here in Arkansas it was upper 80's and sunny. To be honest, I'll take cold and rainy over excruciating heat any day of the week as long as improvising is possible.


----------



## bertholomey

Hillbilly SQ said:


> We were in the wrong state last week. Here in Arkansas it was upper 80's and sunny. To be honest, I'll take cold and rainy over excruciating heat any day of the week as long as improvising is possible.



You are right there - we really could sit in the cars for extended times without needing heat or AC ?


----------



## The Natural

Glen is a closet Basshead! LOL I spotted the XB at TDH show in VA today but I didn't see you anywhere! 

- Paul


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Yup, and I heard through the grape vine he's building an spl box for those 15's. It ain't a party until the toaster blows up:laugh:


----------



## JayinMI

bertholomey said:


> Had a great time last night hanging with Jay. Fantastic guy to spend time with, and I had a great time futzing with his excellent set up. I'm looking forward to a long demo at the Fall Meet after you have had some time to tweak the EQ.


Thanks alot for the help. Sometimes reading how to do something and hearing the results are way different. You hear about people adjusting levels/phase/EQ and then it just kinda snaps into place, but when you actually hear it (more or less) do it, and know what you're listening for, it was a big help. 

Really digging the Jonatha Brooke and Glass Animals tracks. 

I listened to it on the way home today, and it seems like the center is staying about where it's supposed to, so maybe my ears were just ready for a break when I left the hotel. 

Sadly, every source EXCEPT CD still pulls WAY left. But I'm pretty sure it's a HU issue. Maybe this weekend, I'll throw the Behringer piece in there and try it with the tablet via optical.

Hopefully there was some stuff of the CD's I made that you liked.

Now I need to work on the EQ, to help cut some of the frequency dependent smearing I'm getting. Either way, it was a HUGE help.

Jay


----------



## Babs

JayinMI said:


> ...I'll throw the Behringer piece in there and try it with the tablet via optical.



Behringer piece?


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI

Behringer UCA222. A little red magic box (smaller than a pack of cigarettes) that gives me RCA, headphone and optical outputs from my tablet.

Jay


----------



## bertholomey

Anyone here looking for a new Esotar 1200 sub? Ali is selling one!

Ali's Esotar 1200 sub Classified Thread


----------



## Babs

So having spent a few days away from my tunes then got fresh ears in my car today I gotta say I'm basically enjoying the devil out of two sources.. Erin Demo 1 and NCSQ Demo. You guys put some killer stuff on there. Japanese drums no less. Awesome!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundQ SVT

Well that figures.

Only after the meet is over do I get told I need to visit our manufacturing plant in Winston-Salem for a couple days. It will be a fast trip, flying in Sunday night the 21st and flying out Tuesday evening after work.


----------



## subterFUSE

Anyone going to be at the EMF Summer 3X in July? Near Greenville, SC.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

I was considering it, but I dont know when exactly its happening. I haven't seen a flier posted yet.


----------



## subterFUSE

July 18


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydo

SoundQ SVT said:


> Well that figures.
> 
> Only after the meet is over do I get told I need to visit our manufacturing plant in Winston-Salem for a couple days. It will be a fast trip, flying in Sunday night the 21st and flying out Tuesday evening after work.



You missed a good time there bob! If I wasn't gonna be out of town that week, I'd try to get up with ya. Go have some dinner or sumthin, put a demo on ya and all. I'll be away on family vacation though, maybe another one of the guys will offer to hang out if ya have any free time while here......


----------



## bertholomey

I might be interested once we get more info. Not sure if I want to pay the annual MECA fee to attend one show like I did last year, but if Matt R is judging, it would be worth getting his feedback.


----------



## Black Rain

Well I went to it last summer and I didn't have MECA or IASCA register. Matt R and Ben Vollmer (IASCA) were to judges. I may make it out this summer too even without a registration. The time spent was very educational. As most know Matt's and Ben's knowledge base was very crucial in some the changes and knowledge I have now.


----------



## bertholomey

I just posted the Fall Meet thread 

2015 NCSQ Fall Meet Thread


----------

